# Aulani Owners Thread - ALOHA!



## stopher1

_E komo mai!   _

That's "Welcome Home" in Hawaiian - so welcome to the AULANI OWNERS THREAD!   - Aloha!   
I could not find an established thread like this, just a bunch of different random threads about Aulani - points, opening dates, etc - so I figured I would take the plunge and start one.  Here we can chat and discuss about our new island "home" - slated to open August 29, 2011.  I'm pretty excited about it, even though my family won't be able to stay there until the summer of 2012 at the earliest, but that's okay... there will be years of memories to be made with hopefully lots of great trips to our little piece of Disney on the island of Oahu.

Since the resort isn't open yet, there simply aren't a lot of photos yet, but there are some good stories to be found out on the internet in other websites that follow Disney to give us updates on the construction progress, as well as some members on the ground in Hawaii who have posted tidbits here and there.  We do also have concept art renderings and a view of the model.  Then when it opens and our first members actually stay there - hopefully they will start posting real pics for us all to enjoy, along with reviews, updated information about the restaurants, entertainment offerings and of course the neighboring community.  *EDITED:  NOW that it IS open - I'm looking forward to seeing lots of pictures and TR info as members and their guests start to enjoy this beautiful resort!  Can't wait to stay there myself in 2012 or 13.    *

We know that there will be 460 villas, including 21 Grand Villas.  On the other side of the resort will be 359 hotel rooms.  There will be the wedding pavilion, the spa, fitness center, Aunty's Beach House children's play/care facility, as well as a couple of restaurants, room service, and the snorkeling lagoon.  And of course O'ahu itself has a plethora of things to see and do.  Looking back through past issues, I see that Aulani has been a featured highlight in at least three issues of Disney Files.  Looking at Disney's official Aulani website, it seems to indicate that there will be concierge on staff to help in planning for events and excursions as well.  

Here's some concept art, copyright Disney of course









a view of the model (that was on display at D23 last year and is, I believe, currently on display at Doorway to Dreams in Schaumburg, IL), the first view is of the resort from the ocean side






and then from the opposite side, showing the front, including the porte cachere and the conference center






and then also a closer view focusing specifically on the pool / water play area, with the volacanic caldera in the center with slides coming out from within.  It looks awesome, and we can't wait to enjoy it.  







Here are a few photos of the model room from the local sales center













All in all we have an exciting new resort on the horizon.  It'll be fun to stay there, but at the same time, it will be fun to hear your thoughts, experiences and plans for the future at Aulani.  

_*Aloha!*_


----------



## stopher1




----------



## stopher1

Here are some links to past Aulani based threads that you might want to check out again

Didn't Want Aulani Points until Today
DVC Hawaii Stickers
Visited Aulani Yesterday
Aulani & Transient Accomodations Tax
Question for Aulani Owners: What's Your Unit #
We Are Now Aulani Owners
Aulani Points Requirements
Just Bought Aulani
DVC Hawaii
Aulani...How Far is resort from Honolulu Airport?
Aulani Point Charts - Posted online by DVC


Here are a few links that are NOT Aulani related, but rather related to all of our sister resorts within the greater DVC family, just for fun, but also in case anyone has specific questions about another resort, all of the DVC resort threads are in one place here...

Animal Kingdom Lodge:  ***Official AKV Owners and Lovers Thread***
Bay Lake Tower:  ***Bay Lake Tower Owner's Thread***
Beach Club Villas: "STORMIN THE BEACH" BCV Owners - and GROUPIES WELCOME HOME!
Boardwalk Villas: The I Love BWV (yes, Hallways and Clown Pool, too!)
Grand Californian: The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Owners & Lovers Group - 2.0
Hilton Head:  HHI Roll Call, Adoration & Information Thread 2010
Old Key West:  OKW Lovers Thread !!!
Saratoga Springs:  SSR Lovers & Owners Part 2
Vero Beach: Vero Beach Adoration 2010 Thread... We Need New 2011 Thread...Somebody?
Wilderness Lodge:  VWL Lovers & Groupies Thread: It All Started with a Moose!


----------



## stopher1

Here are a couple of new images.  One is an overall map of the resort







And the other information about driving to the resort from the airport


----------



## stopher1

Reserved


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *stopher1*, for starting this thread!  Although we aren't Aulani owners, we definitely want to visit in 2012.

Here is a link to some Aulani information I have posted on DVCNews about the Aulani room locations and views:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6530.  It might be of some help when Members make room requests.

Also, here is another link to a thread that explains how Aulani owners can access their deed at the Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances website:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6874.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Thanks for the new thread and links.  Looking forward to visiting our new home in May 2012.


----------



## WDWLVR

Here's a photo my DH took as we flew over the area back in 2007.  Aulani will be at the green space at the top lagoon.  We fell in love with the resort area and are happy to be owners at Aulani looking to make our first visit in October 2012 for our anniversary.


----------



## stopher1

WDWLVR said:


> Here's a photo my DH took as we flew over the area back in 2007.  Aulani will be at the green space at the top lagoon.  We fell in love with the resort area and are happy to be owners at Aulani looking to make our first visit in October 2012 for our anniversary.



Thanks for the picture!  It's great. 

I've tried to see aerial shots with construction, but each time I've tried to see it on Google Earth I just get this kind of pre-construction image... but it is still nice to be able to see it even without construction.  I can't wait to be able to see it all in person...


----------



## WildernessMickey

Thanks for starting this thread. I am not an owner at Aulani but plan to stay there in November of 2011 if I can get in at the 7 month window. I own at the Marriott Beach Club on Lagoon 3 and have been going to Ko Olina for years. It is an awesome place! Disney knows how to pick the best locations! The pictures look fantastic.


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Can i be a groupie?? Really looking forward to visiting one day.


----------



## stopher1

Tinks "SS";38893880 said:
			
		

> Can i be a groupie?? Really looking forward to visiting one day.



Of course you can!  Welcome!


----------



## tbay

Thank you so much for the awesome pictures  going there in july and will be checking out the new resort  hope to be able to stay there in the future 
your pictures look great and very exciting


----------



## bethy

We have plenty of points already to meet our needs and so don't plan to buy at Aulani.  But I'm still subscribing to this thread because we are hoping to visit in December 2011 - before Christmas.  We have back-up plans in case we aren't able to secure a ressie at 7 months but we're hopeful just the same!


----------



## sillykid

http://www.yesterland.com/

Hope this site shows up and doesn't get blocked.  Scroll down to DVC way down and 11 part series that if you haven't seen is quite awesome.


----------



## stopher1

sillykid said:


> http://www.yesterland.com/
> 
> Hope this site shows up and doesn't get blocked.  Scroll down to DVC way down and 11 part series that if you haven't seen is quite awesome.



Those are pretty neat articles that Werner put together.


----------



## IandGsmom

Happy to say we are owners here!!!!! planning first trip home in July 2012 once I am done with my masters program.


----------



## wdw4life

Great thread!

I was planning on going December of next year but decided to do another ABD instead.  Now I will probably stay at Aulani in 2012.


----------



## bethy

Man, I just looked more closely at the building plans for Aulani and Phase 1 seems tiny!  I am preparing myself for the very real possibility of not getting a reservation at 7 months.  Luckily we are looking at before Christmas rather than after but that is a popular DVC time so I don't know . . . 

I need to do some more research on back up places to stay because I'm sure I'll be booking airfare before the 7 month window opens!


----------



## TifffanyD

We are in the midst of signing and returning our paperwork on a 100 point add-on!


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

TifffanyD said:


> We are in the midst of signing and returning our paperwork on a 100 point add-on!



Congratulations and Aloha!!


----------



## adminjedi

We bought our first Aulani points in July at the Disneyland opening week special. The resort hasn't even opened yet and we already had addonitis set in!!! We just bought more!!


----------



## stopher1

TifffanyD said:


> We are in the midst of signing and returning our paperwork on a 100 point add-on!



Congrats!  How exciting  



adminjedi said:


> We bought our first Aulani points in July at the Disneyland opening week special. The resort hasn't even opened yet and we already had addonitis set in!!! We just bought more!!



  That's awesome.   We'd like more than we originally got, but have to wait to do that, but we have been running scenarios to determine what _& when_.


----------



## Jerry@dvcstore

I am so excited to stay at this resort. I have seen it first hand while under construction and it looks amazing. Yahoo.


----------



## Leilanie94

Aloha!

I am an island gal - born, raised, and long time resident from Oahu, Hawaii.

We are new owners of this resort!  We are excited!!! 

We have reservations for October 2011.


----------



## CarrianneB

Just added on 160 on the DCL a few weeks back - so we are founding members!  Haven't decided when we are going - likely summer or fall of 2012.


----------



## stopher1

Leilanie94 said:


> Aloha!
> 
> I am an island gal - born, raised, and long time resident from Oahu, Hawaii.
> 
> We are new owners of this resort!  We are excited!!!
> 
> We have reservations for October 2011.





CarrianneB said:


> Just added on 160 on the DCL a few weeks back - so we are founding members!  Haven't decided when we are going - likely summer or fall of 2012.



Congrats & Welcome Home!  (now to only fast forward until later in 2011 to actually be able to STAY in our new home...  )


----------



## Rest&Relax

Get excited everytime I think about stay here. 

Received an email congratulations on becoming a Founding Member at Aulani.  More info this spring when we get to make our tile selections.  I guess all the paper work has gone through now.

Can't wait until I start a count down date but it will be a while yet.


----------



## stopher1

I arrived in So Cal on Friday for a work trip, with a pre-side of fun stopping in at my So Cal home, VGC.  This was the sight that greeted me on the wall at baggage claim there at John Wayne.  








And this was the sight inside the elevator at VGC.







And while I was there, I was able to get some of those fun Mickey & Donald Ko Olina stickers too.  They had them at the DVC desk inside the lobby at the Grand.  And the guy at the desk didn't just give me one of each, but about 8 or 9 of each... so  - yay.


----------



## Coach81

stopher1 said:


> Those are pretty neat articles that Werner put together.



Yes, thanks for posting the link!


----------



## rparmfamily

Subbing! We are DVC owners (BLT and SSR) and have fingers crossed to get in at some point at the 7 mo mark. We can stay whenever...we are already onisland as well!   ALOHA!


----------



## stopher1

We were recently at VGC, and not only saw the pictures advertising Aulani in the airport, and the resort's elevators - but now the DVC vans transporting guests to the on-site preview center are wrapped in Aulani artwork as well.  Never had my camera out and ready when I saw them - but they looked pretty cool.


----------



## stopher1

DVCNews has a few nice, new pics up today.


----------



## Debs Hill

We are planning for summer 2012...........but hoping to be able to get in at the 7 months window...not sure how realistic this is?!!
Debx


----------



## living20057

I'm an owner and can't wait to get there! Hopefully it will be April or July 2012


----------



## eagle29

Wow, It looks amazing!  Being from the east coast, an add-on (to my 230 BCV points), doesn't make sense right now.  Howver, I hope to get the chance for a 4 or 5 night stay at some point at the 7 month mark.  Does anyone know how sales are going?  Prior to it being sold out, does it make sense that "developer inventory" will be an easier trade?

To all you Founding owners...CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Rest&Relax

When I called member services yesterday for December, MS saw I had Aulani points and ask when we were planning to stay.  She told me to make sure to book exactly at 11 months.  I did not ask any other questions of how it was selling or filling up.  Just a FYI for people.


----------



## bethy

Rest&Relax said:


> When I called member services yesterday for December, MS saw I had Aulani points and ask when we were planning to stay.  She told me to make sure to book exactly at 11 months.  I did not ask any other questions of how it was selling or filling up.  Just a FYI for people.



Thank you for this info.  I'm one who is hoping to get in at 7 months for early December 2011.  I'd like to try the resort before we consider buying into it.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

bethy said:


> Thank you for this info.  I'm one who is hoping to get in at 7 months for early December 2011.  I'd like to try the resort before we consider buying into it.



The problem is there is from August 29th (Open) to December 29th 2011 - there are only 119 villas (there is a nice breakdown at DVCNews.com here: http://dvcnews.com/index.php/hawaii--ko-olina-resorts-175/1288-early-aulani-facts-and-figures


Once Phase 2 opens, the number of villas more than doubles to 257 villas, and then in 2013 the number goes way up when Phase III opens (404 extra villas come on line).  So eventually booking at 7 months shouldn't be too much of a problem. (in my opinion).  

We bought there because we didn't want to worry about that.


----------



## bethy

ChiSoxKeith said:


> The problem is there is from August 29th (Open) to December 29th 2011 - there are only 119 villas (there is a nice breakdown at DVCNews.com here: http://dvcnews.com/index.php/hawaii--ko-olina-resorts-175/1288-early-aulani-facts-and-figures
> 
> 
> Once Phase 2 opens, the number of villas more than doubles to 257 villas, and then in 2013 the number goes way up when Phase III opens (404 extra villas come on line).  So eventually booking at 7 months shouldn't be too much of a problem. (in my opinion).
> 
> We bought there because we didn't want to worry about that.



Yes, I do recall that only one phase will be open - thanks for pinpointing the dates.  I think what we'll do is have two back up plans - one would be to go after Christmas when the new phase is open or two would be to stay somewhere else in Hawaii.  There are so many great resorts.

We've been to all the other islands mulitiple times but never to Oahu.  I'm anxious to see what we think and also finally make a trip to Pearl Harbor.


----------



## rparmfamily

Honestly, I think it looks ahead of schedule...every time we go out there, something new is done. And it's happening FAST. I'm not knowledgeable about construction but it is really coming along!


----------



## CaskPeg

I have personally gone to that area of the Island and stayed for a couple of days in the past.  It is gorgeous in its tropical essence and I know that DVC/and Disney will build a  wonderful destination point for future visitors and owners.   Enjoy your time in paradise Disney-style.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Aulani owner checking in! Thanks stopher1 for starting this thread. We're planning on celebrating 30 years of marriage at Aulani, but have decided to wait until more phases open rather than going on our actual anniversary (in December 2011). Being more flexible will also allow us to get a better deal on plane tickets for the family since air travel at Christmas time is typically more expensive.

I can't wait to see the trip reports of those who are Aulani-bound this summer and fall! =)


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

rparmfamily said:


> Honestly, I think it looks ahead of schedule...every time we go out there, something new is done. And it's happening FAST. I'm not knowledgeable about construction but it is really coming along!



That's good to hear as we are planning on being there in September of 2011.


----------



## Spottedprincess

We purchased Aulani points summer of last year and my DH purchased more as a surprise so we could spend 2 weeks a year in an ocean view. I just booked our first stay for Early December 2011. This is so exciting. We have tossed around the idea for a timeshare for several years and we came to the conclusion that if Disney builds one in Hawaii or French Polynesia we are in. Be careful what you wish for. About 8 months after we had that conversation there was buzz about Aulani. We couldn't be happier. Can't hardly wait to get there. Or at least see pictures of the finished resort to tide us over until our stay.


----------



## Jerry@dvcstore

ALOHA. I look forward to checking in for the first time at Aulani. It is going to be a magnificent resort. Thanks DVC for building it!


----------



## stopher1

There's a nice new Aulani update on Mouseplanet today with lots of nice recent photos


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Thanks for the heads up *stopher1*!  Great pics.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Thanks for the heads up *stopher1*!  Great pics.


Ditto! That was such an interesting article and I'm excited to see all the details for Aulani. Thanks for the link. =)


----------



## eagle29

This new resort looks truly amazing!  Thanks for the link! My only time on Oahu was spent at the Hilton Hawaiin Village on Waikiki. It was a beautiful resort but in the heart of the city (or so it seemed!)  Ko Olina looks like much more of a tropical setting...can't wait for the chance to get there!


----------



## CrazyDuck

I guess you are lucky it's not open yet: http://www.kitv.com/news/26490893/detail.html

BTW this is why they had to disclose that there is a landfill nearby...


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

CrazyDuck said:


> I guess you are lucky it's not open yet: http://www.kitv.com/news/26490893/detail.html
> 
> BTW this is why they had to disclose that there is a landfill nearby...


If you read the entire article, you will see that the wastewater releases were not just limited to the K'Olina area but were all over Oahu due to the very heavy rains. This didn't happen because of Aulani's neighbors so much as it did because of the weather. These kind of unexpected weather events are happening pretty much all over the world right now!


----------



## rparmfamily

We were going to go to Ko'olina today, but due to the above mentioned article, we aren't. LOL. Really sucks for people there on vacation but some of the island is under a "brown water" warning (from stormwater runoff and overflows from manholes). We've been here 4 yrs and this is the first time I've ever ever seen rains like this year. While this time of year is our "rainy" season it does not normally pour so much and for so long like this year. It's been bad, reminds me of the rains in Florida!  (in summer, the downpours, but imagine that for hours or all night...so of course there has been lots of flooding.)  We just haven't had very long breaks of dry weather to dry the ground up.

This is the 1st time I've ever heard of the beaches at Ko'olina being closed, they are a protected lagoon and normally the water is great.

CrazyDuck--you're local, right? Has it rained like this before? (other than the 40 days of rain in 2006) The golf courses here around Pearl Harbor are flooded still...and I think there's another system coming Monday? I'm tired of the RAIN!


----------



## shellspb

Thanks so much for starting this thread. We Californians cannot wait for this to open. Personally, I haven't been to Hawaii in 40 years because we keep going back to WDW for every vacation. To have this option is terrific, we could do a shorter trip instead of our usual 9 to 10 night stay at SSR. Do you really think this will open on time? I'm thinking it will be later because of the lack of finished photos.


----------



## CrazyDuck

rparmfamily said:


> CrazyDuck--you're local, right? Has it rained like this before? (other than the 40 days of rain in 2006) The golf courses here around Pearl Harbor are flooded still...and I think there's another system coming Monday? I'm tired of the RAIN!



What we seen in the last few weeks is pretty typical for Jan/Feb.  It is our rainy season.  The 40 days and 40 nights of rain back in 2006 was epic.  I was ready to build an ark and start loading up the animals because I thought we'd never see the sun again.  But these recent rains are not that bad...  They are intense but they only last a short while and you get days of sunshine in between...  Yea the brown water advisory is posted around the whole island because off storm runoff, but the beaches in koolina was the only beach closed because of the stuff that was washing up on shore (hypodermic needles etc...)


----------



## Neriberi

Has anyone heard about the tiles?  I thought Founders were supposed to get a chance to design their tile, but I haven't received any paperwork about it yet.  I've been trying to get a hold of my guide for an update, but no reply so far...


----------



## BobNed

Neriberi said:


> Has anyone heard about the tiles?  I thought Founders were supposed to get a chance to design their tile, but I haven't received any paperwork about it yet.  I've been trying to get a hold of my guide for an update, but no reply so far...



I received an e-mail in October about the tiles... Here is part of it:



> Aloha, and congratulations on becoming a Founding Member at Aulani, Disney Vacation Club® Villas, Ko Olina, Hawai'i.
> 
> As a Founding Member, your family will leave a unique mark on this spectacular resort by personalizing a tile that will appear on one of four stone monuments known in Hawai'i as a Pohaku.
> 
> A member of our Cast family will contact you as work begins on the monuments next spring to make your tile selections. You'll choose a kapa pattern representing a symbolic element of the resort (mountain, ocean, bird or fish), pick a color for your pattern (red or black) and provide a name or brief message to accompany your creation (details to be determined).
> 
> With no predetermined design for the final mosaic, you and your fellow founders will feel what it's like to be Walt Disney Imagineers, making creative choices that will dramatically shape the look of your new home resort.



Hopefully we'll hear sometime this spring.


----------



## notlok

To anyone who has visited Aulani recently: How much of the resort is actually complete and does the construction detract from your being able to enjoy the part of the resort that is already finished?

Also, If anyone has stayed there with other resort points,  How hard was it to get a reservation


----------



## stopher1

notlok said:


> Also, If anyone has stayed there with other resort points,  How hard was it to get a reservation



The resort is not scheduled to open until August 29, 2011. Reservations are being taken for after that time period, but no one can stay just yet.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Just wondering if any of you fellow owners know... is there a website where we can view our recorded deeds for Aulani? I enjoy being able to verify my documents of record over at the OCC site. I'd like to be able to see my Aulani contract as well. Anybody know a web address? Share, please. 

Evey =)


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Yeah, wdrl has a thread somewhere.  Let me look for it.

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6874


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Yeah, wdrl has a thread somewhere.  Let me look for it.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6874



Thanks, Keith! I almost missed your edit! 

Evey =)


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Wow, they sure took their time recording those deeds! We called and committed the first day Aulani went on sale, but our deed doesn't show up until page 24 on October 5! I wondered why it took so long for us to get all the documents back... now I know why! (Yep, I guess I should have looked at the doc stamps, eh?!)


----------



## WDWLVR

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Wow, they sure took their time recording those deeds! We called and committed the first day Aulani went on sale, but our deed doesn't show up until page 24 on October 5! I wondered why it took so long for us to get all the documents back... now I know why! (Yep, I guess I should have looked at the doc stamps, eh?!)



Wonder why it took so long.  We added on during our July cruise and our deed is recorded as August 17th.


----------



## Derf

Any owners having any trouble making their reservations yet?  7-month window starts opening this Saturday, right?


----------



## stopher1

There are MORE new pics and some video clips on a couple of different postings on both Mouseplanet & DVCnews for Aulani.  As we inch closer and closer to Phase I opening up, no doubt there will be more to come!


----------



## Debs Hill

We are planning our trip for 2012....we will be booking at the 7 mnth window. 
Do you think it will be harder to get in March/April (easter) or in the summer (july/august). we are flexible about our view! 
Thanks so much
Debx


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump! Would love to hear about your booking experiences so far and any predictions re availability
Debxx


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

There was another thread around this board, people had been reporting availability.

Ah, here it is over on the planning board.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2645563&page=3

Suffice to say, people have been making some reservations at the 7 month mark so far.


----------



## Carlyzmom

Any idea what the nightly price for a room is? Ballpark? Just a regular room. I can't find any info.


----------



## wdrl

DVCNews.com has a time lapse video of Aulani's construction beginning in 2008.  Click on this link to get to the video:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?p=96298#post96298

We are really looking forward to visiting Aulani in May or September 2012.


----------



## bethy

Carlyzmom said:


> Any idea what the nightly price for a room is? Ballpark? Just a regular room. I can't find any info.



If you go to Disney's website you can book rooms at Aulani and thus look at rates.  It probably depends on the time of year but I recall a regular hotel room being in the $400 per night range when I last looked.  This was for mid-December 2011.


----------



## dato63

We are not DVC members, but are hoping to book Aulani for Christmas 2012.    Can anyone tell me if 2012 bookings will open up in August 2011, like WDW does?

Thank you!


----------



## gfyjny

We just bought 160 points while we were on our Disney Cruise last week.  It was a last minute decision, decided while waiting for the farewell show.  We are really looking forward to planning a visit to Aulani in 2012.


----------



## gfyjny

dato63 said:


> We are not DVC members, but are hoping to book Aulani for Christmas 2012.    Can anyone tell me if 2012 bookings will open up in August 2011, like WDW does?
> 
> Thank you!



I might recommend to you, renting points from a current DVC owner to book your reservation.  The Aulani DVC owner has 11 months advantage on booking and it might come out cheaper for you than booking direct from the Resort.  We rented our points for Bay Lake Tower last May and really worked out for us, and we ended up joining DVC while were were there.  We've been making a good use out of our DVC at Grand Californian now.  Of Course it is cheaper owning but it is a long committment.  Just something for you to look into.


----------



## lilpooh108

gfyjny said:


> We just bought 160 points while we were on our Disney Cruise last week.  It was a last minute decision, decided while waiting for the farewell show.  We are really looking forward to planning a visit to Aulani in 2012.



Congrats!  What was the offer on the cruise, if you don't mind saying.  I've read that the incentives on the cruise are generally better than "regular" incentives at WDW or DLR.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

gfyjny said:


> We just bought 160 points while we were on our Disney Cruise last week.  It was a last minute decision, decided while waiting for the farewell show.  We are really looking forward to planning a visit to Aulani in 2012.



Congratulations!!!  Welcome home neighbor.


----------



## carole88

Aloha all!  Just found this thread today!  Can't wait to stay next year.  We bought 320 points last October.  Hope to visit July of 2012.  Looking forward to more news and pictures.


----------



## gfyjny

Thank you lilpooh108 and ChiSoxKeith!
They had tons of member gifts during the cruise, like lanyards, baseball caps, bags, organizers, pins and etc.  The current pricing for Aulani is at $120 pp, they offered $14 pp discount if you buy 100 or more.  They throw in $500 shipboard credit if you buy 160 or more.  They covered the closing cost since we are current members.  We also got 30 fastpasses for our next visit to either Disneyland Parks or WDW and founding member tile with our family name.  I guess very similar to friends and family deal that's going on now.  Only difference is $500 giftcard instead of $500 shipboard credit.
We are planning our visit to Aulani in 2012 as well, after the second phase is completed, to make sure all the amenities are up and running.


----------



## TifffanyD

gfyjny said:


> Thank you lilpooh108 and ChiSoxKeith!
> They had tons of member gifts during the cruise, like lanyards, baseball caps, bags, organizers, pins and etc.  The current pricing for Aulani is at $120 pp, they offered $14 pp discount if you buy 100 or more.  They throw in $500 shipboard credit if you buy 160 or more.  They covered the closing cost since we are current members.  We also got 30 fastpasses for our next visit to either Disneyland Parks or WDW and founding member tile with our family name.  I guess very similar to friends and family deal that's going on now.  Only difference is $500 giftcard instead of $500 shipboard credit.
> We are planning our visit to Aulani in 2012 as well, after the second phase is completed, to make sure all the amenities are up and running.



On our cruise they were offering the $500 visa giftcard and offering it for 100 point add-ons. Also, only 18 fast-passes. The rest was the same, I think.

This was on the magic Jan29-Feb 5. Crazy how quickly they change offers.


----------



## gfyjny

I guess they changes offers for different cruises.  I was pretty happy about the shipboard credit because we got it immediately after signing.  So the final bill the next day reflected the discount.  After researching once we got home, I've seen other people who have gotten the Aulani point for as low as $102.  I wonder what's the lowest people have paid for Aulani points.  In anyways we would enjoy our stays there for many years to come.


----------



## Stinkerbell317

Just returned home from Ko'Olina today where we stayed right nextdoor to the Aulani sight at the Marriott Beach Club.  It looks like it will be an amazing property.  The Marriott was quite beautiful as well.  We were supposed to get a hard-hat tour of the site, but weren't able to fit it into our schedule due to some unforseen medical issues and ended up wasting most of an entire day of our vacation.  But regardless, we were so excited to see it first- hand!  And, just so happened that the Black Pearl was docked just in back of the Marriott, so that was pretty neat.  We are looking to book Aulani for Spring Break 2012.  I can try to answer any questions about the location if you have any.


----------



## TifffanyD

gfyjny said:


> I guess they changes offers for different cruises.  I was pretty happy about the shipboard credit because we got it immediately after signing.  So the final bill the next day reflected the discount.  After researching once we got home, I've seen other people who have gotten the Aulani point for as low as $102.  I wonder what's the lowest people have paid for Aulani points.  In anyways we would enjoy our stays there for many years to come.



$102 is what we paid. We signed up with the $114 per point les $12 incentive. 

However, on this last cruise with the $500 gift card it would have worked out to slightly less. Like a dollar or two... nothing huge.

We went to a presentation on Aulani at the Contemporary some time ago and I think I remember that was the best deal. I forget what it was... but I remember there were no 2012 dues. We should've bought then - darn!


----------



## gfyjny

TifffanyD said:


> $102 is what we paid. We signed up with the $114 per point les $12 incentive.
> 
> However, on this last cruise with the $500 gift card it would have worked out to slightly less. Like a dollar or two... nothing huge.
> 
> We went to a presentation on Aulani at the Contemporary some time ago and I think I remember that was the best deal. I forget what it was... but I remember there were no 2012 dues. We should've bought then - darn!



I guess difference of a few dollars isn't bad if you think of 50+ years of wonderful family vacation in paradise.


----------



## Podgieree

We booked yesterday for a 10 night stay starting 9/28 (one-bedroom).    I realize that everything may not be ready, but we are excited to spend time together in Hawaii.  Now I have 7 months to get into shape!


----------



## wink13

Not an Aulani owner but just booked our stay at the 7 month window.  Oct 12-17 1 BR Ocean View!!! 

Can't wait.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

We just added on 100 points at Aulani today! We aren't planning on going until late in 2012, though, sometime in December. I'm trying to convince DH to go this fall if we can borrow next year's points and use some of our VGC points.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

curiouslittleoyster said:


> We just added on 100 points at Aulani today! We aren't planning on going until late in 2012, though, sometime in December. I'm trying to convince DH to go this fall if we can borrow next year's points and use some of our VGC points.



Congrats and welcome home neighbor!


----------



## MrsG

Hi,

Just found this thread!  We bought into Aulani on the Baltic Cruise.  We pd $102pp.  We plan on giving one week in July 2012 to our DS for his honeymoon and we also plan on spending a week there when they return.  We bought 160 pts, got a founding tile, and plan on going every few years.  
Aloha!


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Congrats and welcome home neighbor!



Mahalo! 


Congrats to all the other new owners! I'm looking forward to reading trip reports from all the lucky people staying there this fall.


----------



## stopher1

curiouslittleoyster said:


> We just added on 100 points at Aulani today! We aren't planning on going until late in 2012, though, sometime in December. I'm trying to convince DH to go this fall if we can borrow next year's points and use some of our VGC points.



That is so very cool!   Again, congrats (I know I said it already on our other shared home's thread, but it bears repeating!)


----------



## gfyjny

curiouslittleoyster said:


> We just added on 100 points at Aulani today! We aren't planning on going until late in 2012, though, sometime in December. I'm trying to convince DH to go this fall if we can borrow next year's points and use some of our VGC points.



Congrats!!!!!!  It looks like we have the same taste for resorts, VGC and Aulani.  We'been loving our stays at VGC.  I'm sure Aulani won't disappoint, with such a wonderful view of the ocean.


----------



## MamaDrama

We're not a DVC owner, but we just booked for 11/17-20!!  We actually cancelled a WDW trip to go to Aulani instead.  Can't wait to start hearing trip reports at the end of the summer!


----------



## MinnieGi

Also not an owner but hoping to visit in 2012 or 2013!!  Looking forward to hearing everyone's trip reports when it opens!!  It looks fabulous!


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

New Video over at the Disney Parks Blog

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/


----------



## Iggipolka

My spouse is trying to convince me to add on at Aulani and I"m totally on the fence about it. We already own at AKV and VGC, so my reasoning is that we can already book a vacation at Aulani. We have paid off our DVC loan, so we just have the monthly and year dues, so I'm loath to go back to a loan payment. Pts are selling at $100 a point right now, so while it's a good deal, I just don't know. 
The only benefit (as I see it) to buying points there, would be the 11 month booking window. 
Am I wrong in this? Are there other benefits?


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

stopher1 said:


> That is so very cool!   Again, congrats (I know I said it already on our other shared home's thread, but it bears repeating!)



Thank you! I'm very excited! 



gfyjny said:


> Congrats!!!!!!  It looks like we have the same taste for resorts, VGC and Aulani.  We'been loving our stays at VGC.  I'm sure Aulani won't disappoint, with such a wonderful view of the ocean.



Are you on the West coast, too? I love VGC, too, and the Aulani villa models look wonderful! It looks like it's going to be a beautiful resort.



ChiSoxKeith said:


> New Video over at the Disney Parks Blog
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/



Thanks for posting the link. It's great to see the resort coming together.



Iggipolka said:


> My spouse is trying to convince me to add on at Aulani and I"m totally on the fence about it. We already own at AKV and VGC, so my reasoning is that we can already book a vacation at Aulani. We have paid off our DVC loan, so we just have the monthly and year dues, so I'm loath to go back to a loan payment. Pts are selling at $100 a point right now, so while it's a good deal, I just don't know.
> The only benefit (as I see it) to buying points there, would be the 11 month booking window.
> Am I wrong in this? Are there other benefits?



It depends on when you want to go to Aulani. If you will be going in the off season, I don't think you will need that 11 month window. Benefit to owning there is that home resort 11 month booking window so you can secure your reservation during peak season. BTW, where did you see the $100 a point offer for Aulani? TIA


----------



## Iggipolka

curiouslittleoyster said:


> It depends on when you want to go to Aulani. If you will be going in the off season, I don't think you will need that 11 month window. Benefit to owning there is that home resort 11 month booking window so you can secure your reservation during peak season. BTW, where did you see the $100 a point offer for Aulani? TIA



We live in the West Coast, so we'd probably want to go in early Spring to escape the rains for awhile. I'm sure that is going to be a popular time. Our guide told us about the $100 a point deal and recommended to us that if we're thinking about buying, to do so now because prices are going to be going up shortly to VGC levels.


----------



## MrsG

Iggipolka said:


> My spouse is trying to convince me to add on at Aulani and I"m totally on the fence about it. We already own at AKV and VGC, so my reasoning is that we can already book a vacation at Aulani. We have paid off our DVC loan, so we just have the monthly and year dues, so I'm loath to go back to a loan payment. Pts are selling at $100 a point right now, so while it's a good deal, I just don't know.
> The only benefit (as I see it) to buying points there, would be the 11 month booking window.
> Am I wrong in this? Are there other benefits?



I agree with Curiouslittleoyster.  If you plan on going during high times, I think the 11 mo window will be important.  I'm a teacher and so are my adult children so for the foreseeable future, we are stuck going during prime time.  For us the 11 mo window is always important.  We added on at Aulani, and we are able to give DS a honeymoon there next summer because we are pretty darn sure we can get 10 days ocean view if we call MS the second they open at the 11 mo window.


----------



## stopher1

ChiSoxKeith said:


> New Video over at the Disney Parks Blog
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/



Very nice!  Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Finally got my recorded deed in the mail this week.  Mind you I bought Aulani the first day sales were open, and filed my paperwork right away.

That's what.....nearly 7 months later?


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Anybody get the founder tile paperwork yet?  

Originally they said "Spring" and while the weather doesn't support it, spring has sprung.


----------



## kjd469

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Finally got my recorded deed in the mail this week.  Mind you I bought Aulani the first day sales were open, and filed my paperwork right away.
> 
> That's what.....nearly 7 months later?



That's good to know that it's taking so long...ours wasn't recorded until November, so I guess I can expect it in another 4 or 5 months, lol.  

We have not received any founding member tile info. other than the email about it when we first purchased.  I would imagine it will be soon, since the resort opens at the end of August - they will need to get working on it!


----------



## OhioDVC

That is a really good point about the tile.  We purchased on-site back in Sept and then added on during the Dream inaugural cruise.  I hope it is sometime soon.  It does seem like they are behind on the tiles


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Got an email back from my guide, the tiles have not gone out yet.  No ETA on when though.


----------



## Aurora1959

We just bought Aulani points to add to our Saratoga points.  So excited and haven't picked a time to go yet.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## TreesyB

I didn't buy, but just booked to go in November!  For my 40th birthday.  Never know, I could be buying myself a birthday present... hmmmm


----------



## Hixski51

Aulani owner checking in.  We are going Sept. 7-10th with another couple and was able to book 2 IV studios at the 7th month mark. I own 50 pts but needed 2 rooms. I got the first room at 11th month mark and was able to get the 2nd room at the 7th month mark. We are going on a 7 nite Norwegian cruise around the islands from the 11th-17th.

We bought the 50pt add on so we could use it in the future every 3rd yr there and have 150 pts and be able to book at the 11 month mark. We had been wanting to add on 50 pts so where better than Aulani  Can't wait to hear about Disney cruise possibly going there.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Hixski51 said:


> Aulani owner checking in.  We are going Sept. 7-10th with another couple and was able to book 2 IV studios at the 7th month mark. I own 50 pts but needed 2 rooms. I got the first room at 11th month mark and was able to get the 2nd room at the 7th month mark. We are going on a 7 nite Norwegian cruise around the islands from the 11th-17th.
> 
> We bought the 50pt add on so we could use it in the future every 3rd yr there and have 150 pts and be able to book at the 11 month mark. We had been wanting to add on 50 pts so where better than Aulani  Can't wait to hear about Disney cruise possibly going there.



Sounds like a blast!  Congrats on getting the pair of rooms and the cruise sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Hixski51

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Sounds like a blast!  Congrats on getting the pair of rooms and the cruise sounds like a lot of fun!



Thanks!! We can't wait.


----------



## CO_Mickey

Not an Aulani owner but owner at Saratoga...just booked 4 nights in an Ocean View studio for Nov. 8.  Super excited to check it out!


----------



## TreesyB

CO_Mickey said:


> Not an Aulani owner but owner at Saratoga...just booked 4 nights in an Ocean View studio for Nov. 8.  Super excited to check it out!



We'll be there around the same time.  But I opted for the Pool/Garden view.  I'm very excited!


----------



## Anal Annie

Following along as well.  I was wondering what the going rate is now for points & what the incentives are now (if any)?!   We reallllly aren't in a position to add-on right now _BUT_ we'll be taking a DCL Med cruise in August and I've heard that they sometimes have better incentives on the ships to add-on.   We are hoping to go to Aulani in August of 2012 but it's too soon to know yet what the 7 month availability will be like for summer months.   We try to go to Hawaii every 5 years so we're actually "DUE" this summer.  We decided to postpone it a year once they announced that Aulani wouldn't be done until late summer / fall of this year.   (DS's school starts the last week of August every year so we flipped Hawaii for cruise.)   We usually only use studios and since Oahu is our least fav. island we'd only stay there 4-5 nights.  I was thinking that 50 points would probably serve us pretty well _if the price is right.  _Then I wouldn't have to worry about the 7 month window thing for next summer...


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

There is a story up over at dvcnews.com.  The lazy river was full of water and the water park part was coming along nicely.  9/14 can't come here soon enough.


----------



## mdsd8700

ChiSoxKeith said:


> There is a story up over at dvcnews.com.  The lazy river was full of water and the water park part was coming along nicely.  9/14 can't come here soon enough.



We don't own here, hoping go to summer of 2012.  However I love reading about Aulani and completely excited about it opening.  There was some good stuff on the Disney Blog page as well.  If you type Aulani in the Search you will get a couple of good articles and a fun time elasped video of the contruction so far.

Can't hear everyone's experiences once it finally opens.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Congratulations to all the Aulani owners.  Your new home looks beautiful!!

We are currently trying to get a 1 bedroom for the last week of sept or first week of October but waited too long past the 7 month availability opening to call for a room and they are booked up. Still playing around with our dates and will keep calling but I am not surprised, the resort looks lovely and we will definitely get there in 2012 sometime if we can't make these fall dates work out.  

Looking forward to those first trip reports and wishing all of you with trips booked a great stay.


----------



## Aurora1959

Anal Annie said:


> Following along as well.  I was wondering what the going rate is now for points & what the incentives are now (if any)?!   We reallllly aren't in a position to add-on right now _BUT_ we'll be taking a DCL Med cruise in August and I've heard that they sometimes have better incentives on the ships to add-on.   We are hoping to go to Aulani in August of 2012 but it's too soon to know yet what the 7 month availability will be like for summer months.   We try to go to Hawaii every 5 years so we're actually "DUE" this summer.  We decided to postpone it a year once they announced that Aulani wouldn't be done until late summer / fall of this year.   (DS's school starts the last week of August every year so we flipped Hawaii for cruise.)   We usually only use studios and since Oahu is our least fav. island we'd only stay there 4-5 nights.  I was thinking that 50 points would probably serve us pretty well _if the price is right.  _Then I wouldn't have to worry about the 7 month window thing for next summer...



We added on our Aulani points on the cruise. They paid all the closing costs, gave a huge credit and other stuff. I'd have to dig out the paperwork but I think it was around $100 a point. It depended on how many points you bought. I think if you were to only buy 50 it would be in the highest $/point range.


----------



## Anal Annie

Aurora1959 said:


> We added on our Aulani points on the cruise. They paid all the closing costs, gave a huge credit and other stuff. I'd have to dig out the paperwork but I think it was around $100 a point. It depended on how many points you bought. I think if you were to only buy 50 it would be in the highest $/point range.



Thanks.  I guess $100 is pretty cheap for Aulani?  Nobody has said yet what it's going for "normally" now and the price is not on the DVC website.  That's so much more than what we paid for our SSR points...hard to swallow in a way...esp. if the price is even higher for only 50 pts.   When you say you got a huge credit - do you mean an OBC on the cruise or something else?


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks.  I guess $100 is pretty cheap for Aulani?  Nobody has said yet what it's going for "normally" now and the price is not on the DVC website.  That's so much more than what we paid for our SSR points...hard to swallow in a way...esp. if the price is even higher for only 50 pts.   When you say you got a huge credit - do you mean an OBC on the cruise or something else?



Face value is $120 per point.  I think we paid $108 per point for our 165 point add on when they opened up sales last July.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Heads up Aulani owners!

If you are an Aulani founding member, you can now start work on your tile.  

According to my guide, a letter will be arriving in the mail within the next two weeks giving us directions....however, DVCNews.com sent a note out yesterday that the website is live. 

Yahoo!


----------



## adminjedi

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Heads up Aulani owners!
> 
> If you are an Aulani founding member, you can now start work on your tile.
> Yahoo!



Just created our tile!


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

adminjedi said:


> Just created our tile!



Awesome!!! DW, DD4, and I are going to work on that this week.


----------



## 2disneydads

Wow, we are founding members, so we are going to get to work on our tiles.  Funny, I just spoke to our guide the other day (I was trying to get some information about the VIP/Rewards program people seem to think is coming), and he did not mention it.  He might have forgotten that we bought enough Aulani points to be founding members.  We'll be looking for our letter.

Actually - we just did it!  I went to the website and made the tile.  It was easy and fun - and our preferred name fit!  We'll be looking forward to seeing our tile.


----------



## DisFanInCO

Hi Aulani owners! We decided to add on at Aulani last week on our MR cruise. Probably won't be able to visit until 2013, but I can't wait!


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

For those of you who have done your tile already, could I ask what you put on it?  I see that there are two lines.  Is it family name, then city where you live?  or did you put something else?   Silly question, I know.  I just couldn't hit the submit button until I asked.

thanks!


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

DisFanInCO said:


> Hi Aulani owners! We decided to add on at Aulani last week on our MR cruise. Probably won't be able to visit until 2013, but I can't wait!



Congrats and Aloha!  2013 will be here before you know it!  Hope you had a great cruise!! We'll be on the Wonder in July - can't wait!


----------



## 2disneydads

SoCalDCLfan said:


> For those of you who have done your tile already, could I ask what you put on it?  I see that there are two lines.  Is it family name, then city where you live?  or did you put something else?   Silly question, I know.  I just couldn't hit the submit button until I asked.
> 
> thanks!



We use two names as our unofficial family name - my last name and my partner's last name, so we put "The [First Last Name]'" on the first line and "[Second Last Name] Family" on the second line.  We were happy to be able to fit that.  We're from two places, so no need to identify them!


----------



## 2disneydads

DisFanInCO said:


> Hi Aulani owners! We decided to add on at Aulani last week on our MR cruise. Probably won't be able to visit until 2013, but I can't wait!



It looks as though our first trip will be August 2013 - we had hoped to make it for August 2012, but my partner wants to wait so that we can celebrate his 50th birthday in HI, maybe with some of his family from the Philippines.


----------



## DisFanInCO

SoCalDCLfan said:


> Congrats and Aloha!  2013 will be here before you know it!  Hope you had a great cruise!! We'll be on the Wonder in July - can't wait!



Thank you! The Wonder was fabulous, you'll have a great time! We miss her and her wonderful crew already 



2disneydads said:


> It looks as though our first trip will be August 2013 - we had hoped to make it for August 2012, but my partner wants to wait so that we can celebrate his 50th birthday in HI, maybe with some of his family from the Philippines.



That sounds like a fun trip! Our 15th anniversary is in 2013, so we'll be celebrating when we go as well  We have a cruise to Alaska planned for 2012, so at least I have something else to keep me occupied so I don't go crazy waiting


----------



## stopher1

DisFanInCO said:


> Hi Aulani owners! We decided to add on at Aulani last week on our MR cruise. Probably won't be able to visit until 2013, but I can't wait!



Congrats, Aloha and Welcome Home!


----------



## Anal Annie

DisFanInCO said:


> Hi Aulani owners! We decided to add on at Aulani last week on our MR cruise. Probably won't be able to visit until 2013, but I can't wait!



Congrats!  Could I ask what the current add-on incentives are on the DCL cruises right now?  I've heard they're usually pretty good but that they change pretty regularly.  We're going on one of the Med cruises in August and an add-on at Aulani has been lurking in the back of my mind (IF the incentives were right).  We want to go in August 2012 so if we bought this August we'd have that booking advantage that nobody knows yet if we'll need or not.   But we wouldn't want a whole lot of points bcuz we just can't go there all that often...but so just curious.  We'd probably only be looking for about 50 points as we just use studios plus we island hop so probably wouldn't spend more than 4 or 5 days there.  Is there any incentive on DCL for smaller add-ons or only larger ones?!  I'm guessing that there's a large minimum requirement to get a tile?!


----------



## DisFanInCO

Anal Annie said:


> Congrats!  Could I ask what the current add-on incentives are on the DCL cruises right now?  I've heard they're usually pretty good but that they change pretty regularly.



Thank you, we're excited!  We added-on 160 points, so it was $16 off per point (with the current non-discounted price being $120) plus we got a $500 shipboard credit and they gave us 18 fastpasses to use at either DL or WDW. For the founding member tile you have to buy at least 160 points.

They do offer other incentives for lower point amounts:
50+ points = $4 per point credit
100+ points = $12 per point credit

no shipboard credit for either of those, but I think the 18 fastpasses was for ANYONE who added on.

They did hint that the Aulani price would most likely be going up "soon", but they didn't give a specific date. From what we've seen/heard, cruise incentives are typically the best, both for adding-on and totally new purchases.


----------



## 2disneydads

DisFanInCO said:


> Thank you! The Wonder was fabulous, you'll have a great time! We miss her and her wonderful crew already
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a fun trip! Our 15th anniversary is in 2013, so we'll be celebrating when we go as well  We have a cruise to Alaska planned for 2012, so at least I have something else to keep me occupied so I don't go crazy waiting



That's funny . . . we have an Alaskan cruise booked for August 2012 . . . on HAL's Zuiderdam . . . better itinerary and less money than the Wonder!


----------



## DisFanInCO

2disneydads said:


> That's funny . . . we have an Alaskan cruise booked for August 2012 . . . on HAL's Zuiderdam . . . better itinerary and less money than the Wonder!



Very cool! We looked at that but we were able to rebook while onboard the Wonder last week for the same price as what we would have paid for the same room type on HAL, so decided to go with Disney again. My kids love the club on the Disney ships so much, that I'm not sure we'll be able to cruise another line for awhile!


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

2disneydads said:


> We use two names as our unofficial family name - my last name and my partner's last name, so we put "The [First Last Name]'" on the first line and "[Second Last Name] Family" on the second line.  We were happy to be able to fit that.  We're from two places, so no need to identify them!



Thank you!!!  that helps


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

We visited the Aulani models at Disneyland today.  Absolutely beautiful!  Can't wait for our first trip in July 2012.


----------



## 2disneydads

DisFanInCO said:


> Very cool! We looked at that but we were able to rebook while onboard the Wonder last week for the same price as what we would have paid for the same room type on HAL, so decided to go with Disney again. My kids love the club on the Disney ships so much, that I'm not sure we'll be able to cruise another line for awhile!



My kids like DCL a lot, but we are doing a 5-night cruise with another family out of NYC in July (we're in NJ just across the Hudson, so no flying anywhere then).  We've been on Carnival, RCI and NCL, and our kids have liked the children's programs on all of them.  Camp HAL gets great reviews, especially during the summers and school holidays when HAL has more families sailing, so we are hoping for the best.  I am especially intrigued by the cooking program that is part of Camp HAL.  I did two Alaskan cruises with HAL in the 90s and really appreciated in-depth Alaskan and natural history programs, which our elder daughter especially will enjoy.  Plus the chance to do Tracy Arm and Glacier Bay was too much to pass up.  Sailing from Seattle was a big turn-off for us, because the sail from Seattle requires a lot more open ocean crusing and misses the most gorgeous scenery along the Inside Passage.  Zuidy sails from Vancouver, which means that we get the Inside Passage, too.


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

We just booked our first stay at our Hawaiian "home" for Spring Break 2012- March 19-26!


----------



## rsschneck

SoCalDCLfan said:


> We visited the Aulani models at Disneyland today.  Absolutely beautiful!  Can't wait for our first trip in July 2012.



I leave for Disneyland in the morning (business) and I would love to go look at the models.  How did you arrange the tour?  Where are the models located?  I won't have too much time during my trip but I will make time to go look at the models.  Our first trip won't be until June 2012.


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

rsschneck said:


> I leave for Disneyland in the morning (business) and I would love to go look at the models.  How did you arrange the tour?  Where are the models located?  I won't have too much time during my trip but I will make time to go look at the models.  Our first trip won't be until June 2012.



They're right next to the Orange DVC building that's in between the Disneyland Hotel and Paradise Pier Hotel.  We didn't call ahead.  We just asked the receptionist in the Orange Building if we could tour the models.  After a few minutes, a very nice cast member greeted us and walked us to the models.  Very quick and easy!  Hope you get to see them!


----------



## rsschneck

SoCalDCLfan said:


> They're right next to the Orange DVC building that's in between the Disneyland Hotel and Paradise Pier Hotel. We didn't call ahead. We just asked the receptionist in the Orange Building if we could tour the models. After a few minutes, a very nice cast member greeted us and walked us to the models. Very quick and easy! Hope you get to see them!


 
Thank You!  I found them without a problem!  After seeing the models I am VERY excited to be an owner and will enjoy vacationing there for many year's to come!


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

rsschneck said:


> Thank You!  I found them without a problem!  After seeing the models I am VERY excited to be an owner and will enjoy vacationing there for many year's to come!



So glad it worked out for you!  We felt exactly the same way.  Somehow seeing the models made it all seem more real.  Here's to many years to come of vacationing at Aulani


----------



## Rest&Relax

SoCalDCLfan said:


> So glad it worked out for you!  We felt exactly the same way.  Somehow seeing the models made it all seem more real.  Here's to many years to come of vacationing at Aulani



Was just returned from WDW on the 16th and the Aulani models there were not ready yet.  They were putting the furniture in and hoping to have them open in the next couple of weeks so we missed out.  We will be back in June so I will be excited to see the models then. 

I agree "here's to many years to come of vacationing  at Aulani".


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Finished our Pohaku tile last night as founding members.  

Getting really jazzed for our first trip to our Hawaiian home.  September can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Rest&Relax

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Finished our Pohaku tile last night as founding members.
> 
> Getting really jazzed for our first trip to our Hawaiian home.  September can't get here fast enough.




Still working on our Pohaku tile, just need to finalize our wording. 

Definitely want trip report when you go.  Still trying to finalize our plans for May 2012.


----------



## adminjedi

cdnsluvdisney said:


> We just booked our first stay at our Hawaiian "home" for Spring Break 2012- March 19-26!



Congratulations!


----------



## CO_Mickey

We are in Los Angeles for a wedding and a quick trip to DL.  We are also going to stop by the Aulani models and who knows... maybe add on?


----------



## fdwang

Just added on with Aulani after touring the site and models  in Hawaii.  It's a beautiful resort, and we can't wait to stay there!  Kinda regret not being a founding member, but it was hard to buy sight unseen.

-Franklin


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Can't wait to see your beautiful new resort!  We could only get 4 nights in a 1 bdrm this fall so we are going to switch hotels for our last 3 nights but I finally went ahead and booked it as I found a deal on airfare that was too good to pass up.  

I hope to take lots of pictures and post them when we get back.  This will be my very first trip to Hawaii!  I probably won't want to come home.


----------



## dreamlinda

Subscribing.  Hopefully visiting February 14 - 17, 2012!


----------



## wdrl

There is a news brief on the DVCNews website (see http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/owning-dvc/1589-dvcnews-briefs) reporting that Aulani's Phase 2 will open ahead of schedule.  Originally scheduled to be opened on December 29, 2011, Phase 2 will now open on November 15, 2011.

Phase 2 contains 56 lock-off two-bedroom villas and 56 dedicated two-bedroom villas.  In addition, it contains 11 Grand Villas, the first that will be available at Aulani.  There are no GVs in Phase 1.

Although the opening of Phase 2 will expand the number of completed rooms at Aulani, I do not know if that will translate into a larger inventory for the DVC membership.  Essentially, the number of villas that DVC members can book using points on any given Use Day cannot exceed the number of villas declared by DVD for the DVC inventory.  I do not have any data on how much of Aulani has been declared.

Here is a map of Aulani showing the location of the three Phases:


----------



## TreesyB

Thanks wdrl.  I didn't realize that Aulani was opening in phases.  It looks like I'll be there  just before Phase 2 opens.  And since I booked a Pool side/Garden view, hopefully we won't be facing the parking lot.


----------



## wdrl

TreesyB said:


> Thanks wdrl.  I didn't realize that Aulani was opening in phases.  It looks like I'll be there  just before Phase 2 opens.  And since I booked a Pool side/Garden view, hopefully we won't be facing the parking lot.



If you have reservations for a Pool/Garden View, you are guaranteed you won't be facing the parking lot!  

If I have figured out Aulani's layout correctly, the Phase 1 Pool/Garden View villas are located on the third and fourth floors of the building outlined in yellow on the map that appears in my prior post.  Phase 1 has four lock-off two bedrooms with Pool/Garden Views:  Villas #352/354 and #356/358 on the third floor and villas #452/454 and #456/458 on the fourth floor.

I'd appreciate it if you would post back after your trip and let me know your room number.  Better yet, it would be great if you could do a trip report and let us know what you think of Aulani.  My wife and I are hoping to visit Aulani in September 2012 and we are hoping to book a Pool View studio.


----------



## TreesyB

wdrl said:


> If you have reservations for a Pool/Garden View, you are guaranteed you won't be facing the parking lot!
> 
> If I have figured out Aulani's layout correctly, the Phase 1 Pool/Garden View villas are located on the third and fourth floors of the building outlined in yellow on the map that appears in my prior post.  Phase 1 has four lock-off two bedrooms with Pool/Garden Views:  Villas #352/354 and #356/358 on the third floor and villas #452/454 and #456/458 on the fourth floor.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you would post back after your trip and let me know your room number.  Better yet, it would be great if you could do a trip report and let us know what you think of Aulani.  My wife and I are hoping to visit Aulani in September 2012 and we are hoping to book a Pool View studio.



For sure will do a trip report!  I will be staying in a Pool View studio with one - three friends (depending who can actually make it).  Celebrating my 40th birthday - sans kid! I can hardly wait!  Looking for airfare deals right now as they have stopped at Oct. 31 - so hopefully June will bring new deals!

Cheers,
Teresa


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

wdrl said:


> If you have reservations for a Pool/Garden View, you are guaranteed you won't be facing the parking lot!
> 
> If I have figured out Aulani's layout correctly, the Phase 1 Pool/Garden View villas are located on the third and fourth floors of the building outlined in yellow on the map that appears in my prior post.  Phase 1 has four lock-off two bedrooms with Pool/Garden Views:  Villas #352/354 and #356/358 on the third floor and villas #452/454 and #456/458 on the fourth floor.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you would post back after your trip and let me know your room number.  Better yet, it would be great if you could do a trip report and let us know what you think of Aulani.  My wife and I are hoping to visit Aulani in September 2012 and we are hoping to book a Pool View studio.



So have you figured out where the 1BR ocean view units are in Phase 1?

The boards will get a trip report when we're back. 9/14-9/21.


----------



## wdrl

ChiSoxKeith said:


> So have you figured out where the 1BR ocean view units are in Phase 1?
> 
> The boards will get a trip report when we're back. 9/14-9/21.



Look at the information I posted on DVCNews about Aulani's rooms and views:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?6530-Aulani-Rooms-amp-Views-Phase-1.  Hopefully it will answer your questions.  If not, let me know.

Within the next day of so I'll update that post with information about the rooms & views in Aulani's Phase 2.  

Looking forward reading your trip report about Aulani!


----------



## wdrl

I have updated the thread on Aulani's rooms and views to include the Phase 2 villas.  See http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread...ews-Phase-1-amp-2-UPDATED&p=107512#post107512 for information about the location of Aulani's villas for Phases 1 and 2.


----------



## ACDSNY

One more week until our 7 month booking window so I can try to book our 3 nights in January.  I have enough points for an island view or I can purchase some one time points for pool/garden view.  I was thinking I'd only go up to the pool/garden view if the island view isn't available.  Anyone think it's worth the extra $ for the pool/garden view since we're only there for a short time to check out the resort?


----------



## rsschneck

ACDSNY said:


> One more week until our 7 month booking window so I can try to book our 3 nights in January.  I have enough points for an island view or I can purchase some one time points for pool/garden view.  I was thinking I'd only go up to the pool/garden view if the island view isn't available.  Anyone think it's worth the extra $ for the pool/garden view since we're only there for a short time to check out the resort?



I think an ocean view is ALWAYS worth it!  After all you are in Hawaii


----------



## ACDSNY

rsschneck said:


> I think an ocean view is ALWAYS worth it! After all you are in Hawaii


 
I wish I could, but it's not in the cards for this trip.  If I was staying longer I'd go for it.  We have an ocean view once we get to Kauai.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

There are some new pictures (nothing very exciting) over at yesterland today.


----------



## Leilanie94

Aulani is our home resort. We were able to book our character breakfast dining! Woo hoo!


----------



## ACDSNY

No problem booking a studio, island view for 3 nights in January 2012 at Aulani at the 7 month booking window. 

Now we'll be doing a three island hop!


----------



## Frikitiki

Disney just ran an 1/2 page special ad in the Sunday Honolulu Star Advertiser in the help wanted section.


----------



## AZMermaid

We just bought into Aulani!  We bought a 220 point contract and plan to alternate Disneyland with Hawaii/ WDW. On paper this will work well, in reality time will tell, I guess! We can be pretty flexible with our Disneyland dates, so I think that will help.


----------



## adminjedi

Welcome Home neighbor!


----------



## IssyHikerBiker

Called member services today and got a 2 night reservation in December at Aulani!  Though I live in Washington state, I was born and raised in O'ahu, so I look forward to eating the local food (will stop by L&L Drive Inn often), buying Kona coffee and macadamia nuts at Costco, but more importantly, visiting my friends and family .


----------



## WildernessMickey

IssyHikerBiker - I used to live on Oahu too, near Ko 'Olina in Ewa Beach. I love going back to visit, and I have been going to Ko 'Olina for many years now. This resort is going to be awesome!


----------



## WildernessMickey

IssyHikerBiker - I used to live on Oahu too, near Ko 'Olina in Ewa Beach. I love going back to visit, and I have been going to Ko 'Olina for many years now. This resort is going to be awesome!


----------



## IssyHikerBiker

I used to live in Hawaii Kai.  Sad part was that I lived 5 minutes from the beach but I always took it for granted  .  Now, everytime we visit Hawaii, we made sure to go to the beach every day!


----------



## ciao_gina

Hi all,

I haven't been on this board since 2009 when we were planning our Disney Cruise. We are planning a trip to Aulani in February. I think we need to wait until July to book. Our 'home' is Animal Kingdom Resort.

Looks like I need to figure out how to edit my signature


----------



## Rest&Relax

Have my reservation in for May 13 -23, 2012 now!!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreamn

This is an awesome thread!  Thank you to everyone that contributed!!

We just joined DVC Hawaii on 6/23.  We're still waiting on our paperwork to arrive.

We are so excited and can hardly wait to finally close and try to book something right away.  I've read such wonderful things about this new resort.

Again thanks!


----------



## Frikitiki

I forgot to post in this thread, here is my update from June:  http://thetikioutpost.com/2011/06/june-aulani-update.html and here are the pics that I took there back on the 16th:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/frikitiki/sets/72157626854892603/

Hope this helps!


----------



## rmonty02

Subscribing...I want to plan a trip for June 2012, so I can't wait to read those TR's  Aulani is looking beautiful!


----------



## emememem

Just bought 150 pt add on for Aulani while on the Dream!!


----------



## tinibee

We bought in for 220 pts at Aulani in May and after 3 sets of paperwork it looks like we are going to be closing soon - well, they cashed the check anyways 

Anyone know how long it takes to get the activation code for dvcmember.com?


----------



## dreamlinda

This morning we booked a 1 bedroom ocean view at the seven month mark.    Studio OV was also available, but I did not ask about the other views.   Hey ~ it's Hawaii and I am from Colorado, I want to see the ocean!!


----------



## wdrl

dreamlinda said:


> This morning we booked a 1 bedroom ocean view at the seven month mark.    Studio OV was also available, but I did not ask about the other views.   Hey ~ it's Hawaii and I am from Colorado, I want to see the ocean!!



Congratulations on getting the ocean view!  I agree with you:  When we go to Hawaii, we hope to get at least the Pool View, if not the Ocean View.


----------



## wink13

dreamlinda said:


> This morning we booked a 1 bedroom ocean view at the seven month mark.    Studio OV was also available, but I did not ask about the other views.   Hey ~ it's Hawaii and I am from Colorado, I want to see the ocean!!



Congrats!!!  We did the same OV 1 bedroom for our Oct 2011 trip.  Planning on a trip report when we return.


----------



## dreamlinda

wink13 said:


> Congrats!!!  We did the same OV 1 bedroom for our Oct 2011 trip.  Planning on a trip report when we return.



Yes, please do a trip report!!  We all have a lot to learn and will need tips, we will be waiting


----------



## tbay

Hi Everyone
We will be staying next door to Aulani next week 
Can't wait to see it. Will let you know how beautiful
it is . Hope I don't get addonitis  fever


----------



## Frikitiki

Here is my blog post:  http://thetikioutpost.com/2011/07/july-disney-aulani-update.html

And here is a link to all the pictures that I took yesterday (7/13) http://www.flickr.com/photos/frikitiki/sets/72157627065253963/with/5936033944/


----------



## Disneylovers

Wow, don't know how I missed this thread before!  Have to join in the fun!

We added on at Aulani last year when they first started selling.  Bought a small contract, as DH doesn't care all that much for Oahu, (he prefers Maui and the Big Island) so we got enough points for a few days of banking and borrowing.

We have a trip planned to the islands for February 2012 for our 25th wedding anniversary.  We are spending 4 nights on the Big Island, four nights on Maui, and Feb. 19th to 22nd at our home, Aulani!   Because our use year is March, we didn't have enough points for more days, so we're settling for 3.  Since, like I said DH doesn't care that much for Oahu, I figure we're going to spend a lot of time checking out our new home.  Can not wait!!!!!


----------



## Brancaneve

Signin' up


----------



## stopher1

We're now just 1 month from the resort's Grand Opening of Phase 1!!


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

New pics of Aulani up over at yesterland dot com.

1 month to go until the open.  47 days until our week long visit.


----------



## darby888

Our trip to Aulani is fast approaching (3 more months)  in a garden view studio.

For those of you that will be there for the grand opening, has Disney notified you of your transportation options yet.

Really hoping for a ME service  ?? and car rental service from the resort??


----------



## dreamlinda

darby888 said:


> Our trip to Aulani is fast approaching (3 more months)  in a garden view studio.
> 
> For those of you that will be there for the grand opening, has Disney notified you of your transportation options yet.
> 
> Really hoping for a ME service  ?? and car rental service from the resort??



We don't go until Feb. '12, but MS told me there was not a plan for a bus service, I am hoping they will be altering that decision in short order!!  They did say there would be a rental car desk, but did not indicate which company.  Fingers crossed....


----------



## hsuthard

I took a tour today and just posted a thread in the Resorts forum, with lots of pictures: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2770245

It looks so enticing, my sister who lives here in Oahu has already started planning a spa day with her husband for his birthday, followed by dinner at the restaurant. It sounds like they've been stealing away all the best spa, restaurant, and hotel employees from all the local resorts.


----------



## Leilanie94

Yesterday, I booked our character breakfast dining for our stay vacation in November. We're excited! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Leilanie94

Leilanie94 said:


> Aloha!
> 
> I am an island gal - born, raised, and long time resident from Oahu, Hawaii.
> 
> We are new owners of this resort!  We are excited!!!
> 
> We have reservations for October 2011.



Please correct my info:

We have reservations for November 4-6

Thank you!


----------



## dreamlinda

Leilanie94 said:


> Yesterday, I booked our character breakfast dining for our stay vacation in November. We're excited! Woo hoo!!!



Please, please share your thoughts after your visit.  My need/desire for info is growing each day!!


----------



## sssteele

My wife and I will be calling in October for a pool garden view studio in May. Wish us luck. We're considering a Norwegian inter-island cruise afterwards. We've never been to Hawaii, so we thought we should make the most of our visit. Anybody ever done the cruise or know anybody who has?


----------



## TreesyB

You can start booking stuff?  Cool!


----------



## mdsd8700

TreesyB said:


> You can start booking stuff?  Cool!



Here is a link to Mousesavers.com, it has all descriptions and prices for all the excursions.

http://www.mousesavers.com/hawaii.html

We are planning on a June, 2012 trip.  Will be checking back here to read all of the trip reports and first hand experiences once the resort opens!


----------



## dizkrazkate

DH and I were in Hawaii two weeks ago and took the tour. We are AKV owners.  The place was truly beautiful.  We were allowed to take photos of the actual room, but not the grounds.  Anyway, I have done a piece for my blog all about it, photos included. Feel free to check it out, link in my siggie.


----------



## canadianminniemouse

Aulani owner staying August 29-September 3.  Can't wait!  Any other Founding Members staying Opening Week?


----------



## AZMermaid

Is there a thread somewhere that explains, easily, what in the world is going on with Aulani and how it affects the owners? We bought June 1, closed the 15th or so and have received no paperwork. Our guide just says "things take longer in HI" but I can't help but think it is related to the whole Jim Lewis/ dues mess.


----------



## kjd469

AZMermaid said:


> Is there a thread somewhere that explains, easily, what in the world is going on with Aulani and how it affects the owners? We bought June 1, closed the 15th or so and have received no paperwork. Our guide just says "things take longer in HI" but I can't help but think it is related to the whole Jim Lewis/ dues mess.



Things DEFINITELY take longer in Hawaii....we bought on the Members Cruise last year, closed in October and have received nothing - I inquired a couple of months ago and was told everything is slower there, etc. etc.  We finally show up on the Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances as having our deed officially recorded May 11, 2011, so hopefully we'll recieve our deed soon!


----------



## rparmfamily

Things are in no rush here...we are on "Aloha time" LOL!!! You'll find people drive slower here too LOL.

Looking at the price for the Arizona Tour, they quote $63. I wonder what that includes, since it's free to actually go to. (unless it includes other paying attractions)

We are going Sept 2nd  we are SSR/BLT members!


----------



## adminjedi

canadianminniemouse said:


> Aulani owner staying August 29-September 3.  Can't wait!  Any other Founding Members staying Opening Week?



We won't be going until December! So looking forward to it!


----------



## disnanny

sssteele said:


> My wife and I will be calling in October for a pool garden view studio in May. Wish us luck. We're considering a Norwegian inter-island cruise afterwards. We've never been to Hawaii, so we thought we should make the most of our visit. Anybody ever done the cruise or know anybody who has?



We will be staying at Aulani in Feb 12 for two weeks. 

We did the Hawaii cruise with NCL a few years ago. It was our first ever cruise and we did enjoy seeing the different islands and the cruise was okay. After cruising with Disney it is hard not to compare but it is like comparing apples and oranges. The cabins are small on NCL, there is a charge for every beverage. We did not care for the "free style" cruising, there can be long lines for dinner and you get different wait staff each night. Would not cruise with them again after doing several Disney cruises.

*I am hoping someone can answer my question, we purchased 200 pts at Aulani in January, would this not qualify us to be founding members.* I called GS and they were not able to answer this, and directed me to the person we purchased from. We have left numerous messages for her but she is working on one of the ships right now.


----------



## ColinA

Staying 18th and 19th January 2012 using points on our way back from WDW.


----------



## adminjedi

disnanny said:


> *I am hoping someone can answer my question, we purchased 200 pts at Aulani in January, would this not qualify us to be founding members.* I called GS and they were not able to answer this, and directed me to the person we purchased from. We have left numerous messages for her but she is working on one of the ships right now.



There was a limit to how many points would be sold as founding member. If those were gone before you purchased, you will not be a founding member even though you purchased enough points. You should have received a document regarding founding member with your contract docs if it pertained to you.


----------



## disnanny

adminjedi said:


> There was a limit to how many points would be sold as founding member. If those were gone before you purchased, you will not be a founding member even though you purchased enough points. You should have received a document regarding founding member with your contract docs if it pertained to you.



friends of ours purchased in May (5 months after us) and they have picked their tile. I would really hate to miss out on this opportunity. Our intention was to purchase more points and be able to leave them for our children and grandchildren. It would be so nice to have something perm at Aulani with our family name. 

Anyone have suggestions what I should do....I really hope we are not to late to pursue this as others have bought after us and they have tiles


----------



## adminjedi

disnanny said:


> Anyone have suggestions what I should do....I really hope we are not to late to pursue this as others have bought after us and they have tiles



Call MS again...call your guide and if they are unavailable ask for their manager. There is someone who can help you....don't stop asking!


----------



## disnanny

thanks, I will start calling and hopefully get some answers....we are looking so forward to our first visit in Feb 2012 and it would be so nice to know that we have a family tile as a permanent fixture at Aulani.

We did the Alaska cruise in May and were a tad disappointed with the DVC desk. We had every intention of adding even more points, but they seemed more interested in selling to new clients than looking after existing members, due to this we didn't buy.

It would be great to add on points each year for our family, we will try again when in Hawaii in February.


----------



## dreamlinda

Waiting for a trip report, somebody ~ anybody, waiting, waiting......


----------



## Frikitiki

Well, I have my initial thoughts of the property here:  http://thetikioutpost.com/2011/08/wave-has-arrived-at-disneys-aulani.html with a link to hundreds of photos.  I'm working on the details of what I did on opening day.


----------



## dreamlinda

Frikitiki said:


> Well, I have my initial thoughts of the property here:  http://thetikioutpost.com/2011/08/wave-has-arrived-at-disneys-aulani.html with a link to hundreds of photos.  I'm working on the details of what I did on opening day.



OHHH, thank you Frikitiki!!!!!!!


----------



## Debs Hill

Has anyone out there taken any of the Disney Excursions? How crowded is the beach? And would love to see some food porn of the restaurants!!! Can't afford the airfare from the UK yet so living through your experiences!!!
Debx


----------



## pthuhges2

We're going in November for Turkey day week.. Can't wait! Thanks for the Opening Day pics, they're AWESOME!

Pat


----------



## canadianminniemouse

Debs Hill said:


> Has anyone out there taken any of the Disney Excursions? How crowded is the beach? And would love to see some food porn of the restaurants!!! Can't afford the airfare from the UK yet so living through your experiences!!!
> Debx



Both the beach and the pools were not crowded when we were there.  We always found some chairs to put our towels on by the pool and the beach is definitely not like Waikiki.  






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## darby888

canadianminniemouse said:


> Both the beach and the pools were not crowded when we were there.  We always found some chairs to put our towels on by the pool and the beach is definitely not like Waikiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Canadian Minnie -

Wow, that 2nd picture just looks amazing. Thank you for posting. 

Can you tell us some more about any of your experiences there....


----------



## AZMermaid

I saw a post talking about the charge to rent two chairs and an umbrella, but it looks like there are "open" chairs on the beach and the pool. When/why/where would these chairs be rented for the day?


----------



## jmatias

AZMermaid said:


> I saw a post talking about the charge to rent two chairs and an umbrella, but it looks like there are "open" chairs on the beach and the pool. When/why/where would these chairs be rented for the day?



The single lounger chair is free for resort guest.

If you want the 2 seater wooden lounger that comes with a fabric type umbrella cover you can rent those.  Those were located higher up the beach on a grassy patch closer to the walkway.

You can also rent a beach umbrella for $15 for the day.  The CM's will set that up for you.

Jen


----------



## rparmfamily

Just the basic loungers are free (there are lots on the beach), umbrellas are $ and the fancy wood chaise lounges (doubles) with the thick pads cost $.


----------



## AZMermaid

Thanks! Are they included in the $99 pp length of stay beach rental thing?


----------



## rparmfamily

That I'm not sure of. I'm not sure what they include in the $99 per person fee other than the snorkeling. I wasn't sure if it meant beach loungers, stand up paddle boards,etc?


----------



## 4fosterkids

We just returned Monday night from a week in Oahu - 4 nights at Aulani and 3 at Turtle Bay.  We had an amazing time at the Aulani for the opening.  It is absolutely gorgeous  and hard to take it all in, in just 5 days.  There is so much to see and do all around you, and we found it hard to leave the property to go do other sightseeing activities.  

We stayed in the regular hotel rooms and they are really nice.  The beds were fantastic.  We were on the 2nd floor overlooking the lazy river.  The sounds from our room of the waterfalls & hawaiian music were awesome and even though we were fairly low it was not loud from voices or other stuff at all.  You must take the elevator to the 16 floor on both sides of the resort...the views are amazing.  We were told at check in that the pool views were the most recommended views, which I found interesting.  I had only picked that because I thought my kids would enjoy it..
We ate at least 1 meal at each restaurant.  The breakfast buffet was fantastic, but we were unable to book the charactor buffet - neither online or at check in with concierge, which was a bummer.  
We all loved the pools, lazy river and slides.  Really fun for all ages.
We were disappointed in the constant prices of everything extra and it got to be a running joke within our group of travelers that everything was $35 extra.
Parking per day is $35 for self or valet.
There was very little pin trading going on (we are pin traders 
I walked every morning at sunrise and it was just gorgeous.  There is a fantastic path that goes down to the marina and there are lots of walkers & joggers.
There are lots of things offered for every age, but we seemed to always run out of time and didn't get to try alot of them...LOL  kind of like the cruise line.
Try the Pog juice slushie...delicious!
The castmembers were so excited to share their knowledge of Hawaii and the resort and were fantastic.  Even though it was opening week and they were tested by new questions & scenarios...they really did great and made our trip magical!
We can't wait to try and go back.  There is a Target just down the highway and Kmart too.  We stocked up on drinks & food there.  Go to the Aloha swapmeet if you need souveniers (jewelry, shirts and anything Aloha!)  Fun and fantastic prices 

We liked Turtle Bay Resort too...but decided we should have gone their first because it was nowhere close to the Aulani and the kids all wanted to go back when they saw the pool...lol


----------



## canadianminniemouse

AZMermaid said:


> Thanks! Are they included in the $99 pp length of stay beach rental thing?



We were told that the Double Chaise Lounge Chairs are not included in the $99 Length-of-Stay Recreation passes.  Rainbow Reef (snorkeling) and all other beach rentals are.  My 8 year old son and I got those passes and snorkeled a few times and used the double kayak and did stand up paddling a few times.  We also got an umbrella by our beach chairs for "free" with the Rec. passes.  For us, the passes were worth it.  My husband and 4 year old did not get them.






[/IMG]


----------



## mkymsehi

Reposting my report from another thread.


*Aulani Resort Grand Opening first impressions. (August 29, 2011).*
by Jeff Da Runner[/URL] on Monday, August 29, 2011 at 10:19pm

We arrived in the mid-afternoon to Aulani. We were greeted with "E Komo Mai Hale." (Welcome Home). Everything looked and smelled new. 

Today was the Grand Opening, and we were there just to visit and take it all in. Prior to this, we had visited the Disney Vacation Club model units, and had a perimeter tour while still under construction. Our first of two stays will be this upcoming month.

After taking in the main hall, we walked around the viewing deck with overlooks the outdoor dining/bar area. Further away we could see the lazy river, and volcano mountain. We went back through the lobby, and passed the concierge and front desk areas, and the children's waiting room (TV, and a few fun activities).

There are hidden Mickey's, and hidden menehune's all over the place!

From there we found ourselves at the keiki pool playground. It was created with lots of imagination. My girls wanted to jump in, despite not having our swimsuits with us. Let me just say, the pools and hot tubs are EVERYWHERE you turn. Waterslides, river float, hot tubs, wading pools. And lets not forget the beach cove just a few yards away. I would guess there is an acre and a half or more of water activities. Tons of lounge chairs, and still lots of room left despite it being very crowded.

According to one of the lifeguards, wristbands are issued at check in. And that's how they enforce hotel guests using the pools, vs. day visitors. Towels are available in several locations around the pool.

Then there is a pay to enter saltwater snorkling pool. In one area you can look through the windows and see all the tropical fish, and an occassional swimmer go by. Pretty neat. WARNING: It's pricey either by the day, or length of stay price.

There is also a sting ray attraction that is free. But it seems like they open and close it throughout the day, to give the rays a break. Naturalists are there to give talks about the rays. Kids will love this.

There is bar to one side of the outdoor area, and guess what? Another pool!

Near this bar they have an evening hula show. We caught the very end of the act after dinner, and it was pretty good. It's crowded, so get there early to find lawn seating.

On the other side of the vast pool area, is another bar, and Ama Ama restaurant. We were to dine there so we continued touring knowing we'd come back that way.

We ventured into the keiki's Auntie's Beach House. Think the Oceaner's Club aboard any Disney Cruse ship. Lots of free, fun activities for the kids. There are several rooms within the club, with lots of space for the kids to roam. You just sign them in, and leave them as long as they want to stay. You are issued a pager to get buzzed should they want to come out, or in the event of an emergency. Very cool. 

Now for you Adventurer's Club enthusiasts. There are artifacts from the Pleasure Island Adventurer's Club that completely decorate the movie room inside the Auntie's Beach House. So either you have to enroll your child to go see it, or take a complimentary tour.

While walking around, we saw a LONG line for photos with Mickey, Minnie, and Stitch. It was around 6 pm outside, and I knew there was no way we were going to stand in line and still make it to dinner. My girls were fine with standing off to the side, watching everyone else battle for their turn. And of course, there's Photopass opportunities around the resort!

Also for the family to explore, is an interactive scavenger hunt. You get a PDA device (not sure where), and you go hunting around for magical things. Very similar to Mission Kim Possible at EPCOT.

Now, back to dinner. The ambiance was great, as we were seated just before sunset. The food was very tasty, but for the prices, my appetite wanted more food. I had a "French" Maui Onion soup, seafood stew, my wife had the market priced fish, and my keiki had the ravioli and steak off the kids menu. Throw in dessert and a cocktail, and of course the check goes up. I wasn't shocked by the sticker price, having seen the menu online in advance.

There are two other restaurants, one a buffet, and one a quick service take out menu. I think all together there are three bars. There is a shave ice stand, and a small curios store near the volcano.

Following dinner we took a final stroll near the beach cove, and there was Hawaiian music being played by a trio, and a really nice firepit (propane) to sit by.

We hit the gift shop, and left with some pretty cool grand opening day, and DVC member merchandise. Because of the crowd, most Aulani items had signs that said, 2 items per guest. Pins and vinylmation were big sellers. I didn't see anyone leave the store without some package in hand. Pin trading takes place with any Cast Member working the cash register. They have pin books that you can look through. I already see a lot of the merchandise is already up for bid on eBay. 

The craziest thing I did see was the re-fillable soda mugs. $32.99 for the length of stay. Uh, seriously? Folks, stop by the COSTCO or market in Kapolei, and pick up your groceries there. It's 10 minutes down the road. Or, pay a little bit more than the market, and shop at the ABC store across the street in the Ko Olina shopping center.

Self parking. Free for four hours if you spend $35 on food, drink, or souvenirs. Completely FREE to DVC club members. Just show your card to the valet desk. They scan your ticket, and you put it into the electronic machine at exit to lift the gate.

Highlights, we me Imagineer Joe Rhode, and Vice President Djuan Rivers. Both took a few minutes to talk to us, and really made us feel welcomed. Both were engaging with my girls, and made the greeting very special. Photos with both of them.

One minor disappointment was there are no DVC members discounts in the stores or on dining. We were told maybe in the future, but no discounts at this time.

We didn't check out the Spa or the teens activity lounge. We left those for next time we are there to explore even further.I hope you enjoyed this review. If there is anything else I can answer for you, just ask.

AlohaMick was with us, and several people asked to take photos with him. They all thought he was a riot. I explained how there are many traveling Mickey gnomes, and they were quite amused.

Footnote:  
At this time there are no merchandise or dining discounts in any of the shops or restaurants.  I asked several times, and kept getting the same answer "no."

They do have discounts for the spa if you are DVC, Kamaaina (local resident), or any parks annual pass holder.  Annual pass holders also get a discount on rooms, so be sure to ask, and don't forget to bring your AP with you to show at check in.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Thanks for that great write-up! We're owners, but we weren't able to go this year. The folks who used our points for this year are at Aulani now, and from their emails, I think they are having a FANTASTIC time! Lucky ducks... the reservation I made for them was upgraded from an Island View studio to a Ocean View one-bedroom!


----------



## SueTGGR

Just stopping in to say HI! We bought add on points (adding to SSR, AKV and VGC) while we were on our cruise this last January. It was a nice way to do it, too.  We are now booked for August next year and can hardly wait. Please keep posting your experiences here, all of you, owners or not. 
One thing our DVC guide mentioned that the Pool View is a great view and maybe still have some ocean view. Anyone hear or see anything different? She is supposed to e-mail us when she gets back from her trip there but I have not heard back. It would save us a few points as we have the ocean view reserved for now. 
OK, now I am going back to read ALL the posts. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## mkymsehi

I am here at Aulani right now.  We had a island view.  We were barely in our room, so my 2 cents is save your points.  Parts of two wings are still being worked on.

If you plan on sitting in your room, instead of going to the ocean, then book the ocean view.

We live on Oahu, and now have the option to use our SSR points here, rather than banking them.


----------



## Podgieree

AZMermaid said:


> Is there a thread somewhere that explains, easily, what in the world is going on with Aulani and how it affects the owners? We bought June 1, closed the 15th or so and have received no paperwork. Our guide just says "things take longer in HI" but I can't help but think it is related to the whole Jim Lewis/ dues mess.



I have edited this as I asked for more information initially when I posted, only to remember (it can take me awhile) that I could Google the requested information on my own.  Here is the link that I found in case any of you are still in the dark as I was. http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.c...ation-resort-in-hawaii-faces-possible-losses/    When were at VGC on 8/30/11 I wondered why the salesperson in the lobby said that we could not currently buy at Aulani.  He said that he didn't know why.  We were curious, but not so much so that we did any research...until now.  That's what I get for being on vacation during breaking news.  Can't wait to check out the resort soon!  Thanks!


----------



## SueTGGR

wink13 said:


> Not an Aulani owner but just booked our stay at the 7 month window.  Oct 12-17 1 BR Ocean View!!!
> 
> Can't wait.


Wink13 - Can you post a few pictures of your view when you get back??? Please??  This is what we have booked for next year. I am a beach person and would sleep out on the sand if they would let me. But we are hearing that the other views are just as good.
Thank you and ENJOY!
Sue


----------



## Frikitiki

I put together this photosynth of Maka'ala so you can explore the detail

http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=31063146-95c0-4050-b3b0-344233f8979b

over 200 pictures were used to create it.


----------



## Brancaneve

kjd469 said:


> Things DEFINITELY take longer in Hawaii....we bought on the Members Cruise last year, closed in October and have received nothing - I inquired a couple of months ago and was told everything is slower there, etc. etc. We finally show up on the Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances as having our deed officially recorded May 11, 2011, so hopefully we'll recieve our deed soon!


 

I am in the same boat as the previous poster.  We added on on June 6 and recieved all of our paperwork, then told to dump all the papers and not send anything in. Since then, we have heard nothing unless someone was responding to a message I left.  I started a thread about this. Many people that responded think that DVC must be in a lawsuit, and everyone must be tight lipped about this.  I think that DVC should at least write a short letter asking for patience.  My Dh and I are starting to rethink purchasing our add on.


----------



## SueTGGR

Brancaneve said:


> I am in the same boat as the previous poster.  We added on on June 6 and recieved all of our paperwork, then told to dump all the papers and not send anything in. Since then, we have heard nothing unless someone was responding to a message I left.  I started a thread about this. Many people that responded think that DVC must be in a lawsuit, and everyone must be tight lipped about this.  I think that DVC should at least write a short letter asking for patience.  My Dh and I are starting to rethink purchasing our add on.


I wonder if DVC is trying to figure out a legal way to up the fees they were under charging for. I am sure an accountant somewhere is getting VERY creative.  Has anyone heard if they even resolved their problem other than firing a few of the higher ups? Personally, I would think to hold on to your contract in case you get through on the lower fees. We bought back in January on the Wonder (btw, those asking about the tiles we got one but a few months prior when we asked initially they said they only had a few left. Sometimes I wonder if it is Disney, DVC or the sales people. But that was something we didn't want to miss out on.) and it looks like we went through on April? And that was before the fiasco. 
Good Luck!
Sue


----------



## AZMermaid

Yes, we asked our guide again a few weeks ago and he said all was fine, but nothing else. Our account is being debited and he was able to give me my passwords for dvcmember.com. When I logged in, I had a dues owed balance, but I have not gotten a paper bill for them yet. It still worries me since we have no closing documents yet (3 months after closing).


----------



## mkymsehi

I am a Hawaii resident, and DVC owner at SSR.  Here's my 2 cents on the situation.

The local news reported that DVC will have to re-work the annual dues/maintenance fees, and it then goes to the State Tax Department for review and approval.  

I read "in between the lines" that there will be lots of attorneys involved, meetings and likely public hearings before anything is approved.  I'm sure it will be a costly procedure for Disney, and I would guess they will incure some sort of fine or penalty by the state.

Don't expect anything soon.

For those who bought in before the problem was announced in August, DVC will honor the signed contract on the dues, and not the eventual higher rate.

---------
On another note, I just stayed one night from Saturday to Sunday on my points.  The hotel transient tax for the one night in a studio came out to $2.97.  I was expecting it to be $10 from what I read on the tax department's form, but was surprised it was so low.


----------



## SueTGGR

For anyone who has been...do they have the Founding Member tiles on display? The Pohaku's? DH wants to see them ASAP but will probably have to wait until next Summer. 
Night all!


----------



## mkymsehi

SueTGGR said:


> For anyone who has been...do they have the Founding Member tiles on display? The Pohaku's? DH wants to see them ASAP but will probably have to wait until next Summer.
> Night all!


 

I checked for a friend on Saturday.  DVC Cast Member said the founder's bricks have not yet been installed.  Supposed to be down near the beach cove, near the beach rentals, on the hotel side of the public pathway.  Not expected to go in until the end of the year.

I would think a better spot to put them would be the walkway coming up to the port corche', or on the lanai overlooking the Waikolohe Valley.


----------



## Frikitiki

I can confirm that they weren't put in on Saturday.  Having the location to the left and right of the beach side entrance to the resort give everyone, including the general public the ability to see who chose to make Aulani their home resort early in the process.

This is what the location looks like:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/frikitiki/6044323169/in/set-72157627437269616


----------



## DisneyFan68

Brancaneve said:


> I am in the same boat as the previous poster.  We added on on June 6 and recieved all of our paperwork, then told to dump all the papers and not send anything in. Since then, we have heard nothing unless someone was responding to a message I left.  I started a thread about this. Many people that responded think that DVC must be in a lawsuit, and everyone must be tight lipped about this.  I think that DVC should at least write a short letter asking for patience.  My Dh and I are starting to rethink purchasing our add on.



We are also in the same boat. We did receive a call from our guide about a week or so ago to update us on the status and she said it'll probably be another month or so before we can sign and close. She did say though that we'd be able to get our MF at the lower cost/subsidized so I was pretty excited!!!


----------



## SueTGGR

Those of you in Limbo about your Aulani points, did you hear anything recently? I read an article this week that it has all been cleared with the state of Hawaii and the dues will be $5.73 per point rather than the initial $4.31. Those that bought early will be given a credit for the difference. If you haven't seen it I will try & locate the article and post the link.
Later,
Sue  
Edit: Here it is!
Orlando Sentinal Aulani Fees Article


----------



## DisneyFan68

SueTGGR said:


> Those of you in Limbo about your Aulani points, did you hear anything recently? I read an article this week that it has all been cleared with the state of Hawaii and the dues will be $5.73 per point rather than the initial $4.31. Those that bought early will be given a credit for the difference. If you haven't seen it I will try & locate the article and post the link.
> Later,
> Sue
> Edit: Here it is!
> Orlando Sentinal Aulani Fees Article



We haven't heard from our guide yet but hope to hear from her very soon!!! We assume it's because Disney hasn't figured out how they are going to handle the whole subsidizing of MF yet or at least announced it. I suppose once they do that we'll be hearing from our guide soon after. Has anyone else gotten a call back from their guide to close on Aulani?


----------



## AZMermaid

We still have no closing documents. Our guide says we are all closed as of early June, so hopefully that qualifies us for the $4.31 (or subsidy thereof). I think it has to since that is what we signed to, right? It was a factor for us when deciding between AKL and Aulani.


----------



## Brancaneve

AZMermaid said:


> We still have no closing documents. Our guide says we are all closed as of early June, so hopefully that qualifies us for the $4.31 (or subsidy thereof). I think it has to since that is what we signed to, right? It was a factor for us when deciding between AKL and Aulani.




Same boat....it will be interesting to see what both of us are offered when they finally give us a call!


----------



## SueTGGR

AZMermaid said:


> We still have no closing documents. Our guide says we are all closed as of early June, so hopefully that qualifies us for the $4.31 (or subsidy thereof). I think it has to since that is what we signed to, right? It was a factor for us when deciding between AKL and Aulani.


I'm pretty sure if the contract you signed states that the $4.31 is the rate that you will pay, they have to honor that contract. But it will be interesting to see how they handle it. What a mistake though!  The article was very interesting, if you get a chance to read it. 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for all of you  I am sure DVC is overwhelmed with setting things straight and your DVC sales person will call you soon.
On a similiar note, my DVC person called me the other day to pass on all of rave reviews from her visit to Aulani. She had told us she was getting to go and was going to report back. She couldn't say enough about the resort. She got to take some family members and were there for 3 nights/4 days. They never left the resort and had no desire to! A few of her highlights to me:
Make sure you go and tour the models as they are on the 10th floor with an amazing view. 
The 3 bd Grand Villas are AMAZING!
The Rainbow Reef snorkeling area is beautiful but be aware it is cold in there. Not like a swimming pool at all but cast members in and out of the reef. the idea was to have this so the visitors that are inexperienced in snorkeling could have a relaxed and safe place to learn. You have to stay on the surface, no diving down to get a closer look.  
Customer Service was incredible, above what she has experienced with Disney. 
Don't miss the Menehune Trail (like a scavenger hunt). Even if you can't finish in one session, there is a way to save and finish later. 
The Length of Stay package for $99 is well worth it for the gear it includes.  
The CostCo is on the way to the resort so stop on your way in to stock up on supplies.
The upper pool view units have a partial ocean view. If you get a Pool View up on the 5th floor you will have a peek at the ocean. She says she felt like the Pool View was just as good as the Ocean View. 
Oh, and if you get a Pool View on the 1st Floor you will be able to walk out your Lanai and right to the pool. 
The Lazy "Stream" (she said that they said there are no rivers in Hawaii ) has surprises along the way so look as you float along. 
I think that is it. I can't wait until August!
Later,
Sue


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Just got back fellow owners and our place is OUTSTANDING!

I posted it in another thread but here is the view from room 1558 (ocean view room 'Ewa tower).






We were there from 9/14/11 - 9/21/11 so we checked out the day before the big opening celebration.  We got to see them set up the stage and rehearse (which was very cool).

For those of you that are founding members, the pohuka's are up but all of our tiles are not yet affixed.  The Pohuka's stand to the left and right of the gate you go through when you come in off the lagoon and into the Waikolohe Valley.


----------



## bwvBound

ChiSoxKeith said:


> For those of you that are founding members, the pohuka's are up but all of our tiles are not yet affixed.  The Pohuka's stand to the left and right of the gate you go through when you come in off the lagoon and into the Waikolohe Valley.


Oooooooh!  So *that* explains those rocks!  We saw lots of people taking pictures of the rock faces and looking for secret messages.  LOL!


----------



## BlazerFan

Please add our family to Aulani.  Added on during our visit on Thursday.  I can't wait to actually stay there.


----------



## disneyjohnuk

Thank you for the post with the photos. I am a founding member and have been waiting to see what it was going to look like.Not had a good year so far so will not be able to travel untill 2012.

A BIG THANK YOU to all Dvc familys for the posts


----------



## Rest&Relax

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Just got back fellow owners and our place is OUTSTANDING!
> 
> I posted it in another thread but here is the view from room 1558 (ocean view room 'Ewa tower).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your view! Can't wait until we go.  We have reservations for May and trying to figure out if I need to make a special room request.  Any thoughts on 1 BR ocean view request?
> 
> Also, has anybody paid their dues for Aulani yet? We have not heard anything yet?


----------



## dianeschlicht

We want to book an Aulani 2 bedroom for February 2013, but can't book until the 7 month mark.  Do you think I have any chance at all of getting that?


----------



## wink13

dianeschlicht said:


> We want to book an Aulani 2 bedroom for February 2013, but can't book until the 7 month mark.  Do you think I have any chance at all of getting that?



So far people have been able to book what they want at 7 months.  I would guess with more rooms being open by then you should be able to book a 2 bedroom.  Good luck.


----------



## ACDSNY

dianeschlicht said:


> We want to book an Aulani 2 bedroom for February 2013, but can't book until the 7 month mark. Do you think I have any chance at all of getting that?


 
I'm going to be in the same boat for sometime in 2013.  My sister would like me to get some points transferred into my account so she can get a 2 bedroom unit to share with friend.  Then I'll need a studio for us.  That's alot of points to try to pull off.


----------



## SueTGGR

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Just got back fellow owners and our place is OUTSTANDING!
> 
> I posted it in another thread but here is the view from room 1558 (ocean view room 'Ewa tower).



THANK YOU for the pictures! 
Can't Wait! 

What kind of a room did you get?? Do you have any more pictures?

Thanks again
Sue


----------



## rmonty02

I have booked 9 nights in a 1BR Island View for JUNE! Dreams do come true Right now it looks like there are rooms available for mid June. The only difficulty will be getting the standard view, which is a low point value. There are a couple days here and there, but they are getting booked up quick.  Let the planning begin!


----------



## ACDSNY

rmonty02 said:


> I have booked 9 nights in a 1BR Island View for JUNE! Dreams do come true Right now it looks like there are rooms available for mid June. The only difficulty will be getting the standard view, which is a low point value. There are a couple days here and there, but they are getting booked up quick. Let the planning begin!


 
Sounds like a  great trip!


----------



## TreesyB

Just returned from a one week stay at Aulani.  We had a studio garden/pool view and here is the view; room 356 - where you can sit on the balcony and hear the musicians every night until 9:00pm.






I'll put together a trip report together soon!


----------



## jerseygal

I needed that! THOSE PICS ARE OUTSTANDING!

CANNOT WAIT FOR HOPEFULLY A SEPT/OCT TRIP TO AULANI FOR 10 NIGHTS!

THANKS!


----------



## lilpooh108

Aloha!  We have a trip in just 6 days!  

Anyway, not sure if any of you owners are going to Aulani for Christmas but here's a weird heads up.  We made reservations for Roy's Ko'Olina during our stay and received a VM from Roy's that their KITCHEN BURNED DOWN so all reservations around Christmas time are cancelled.  EEK.

Will have lots of pics to post when I get back.  Aloha!


----------



## spleen

lilpooh108 said:


> Aloha!  We have a trip in just 6 days!
> 
> Anyway, not sure if any of you owners are going to Aulani for Christmas but here's a weird heads up.  We made reservations for Roy's Ko'Olina during our stay and received a VM from Roy's that their KITCHEN BURNED DOWN so all reservations around Christmas time are cancelled.  EEK.
> 
> Will have lots of pics to post when I get back.  Aloha!



It was a news story the other day - something about a kitchen fire, suspected gas leak, and that the sprinklers were activated.  I suspect that they have a lot of clean up to do.  Sorry about the effect on your reservation though.


----------



## Frikitiki

lilpooh108 said:


> Aloha!  We have a trip in just 6 days!
> 
> Anyway, not sure if any of you owners are going to Aulani for Christmas but here's a weird heads up.  We made reservations for Roy's Ko'Olina during our stay and received a VM from Roy's that their KITCHEN BURNED DOWN so all reservations around Christmas time are cancelled.  EEK.
> 
> Will have lots of pics to post when I get back.  Aloha!



yeah, Roy's kitchen sustained some damage but it didn't burn down.  Hopefully they will get back up quickly to offer other choices for dining within the resort.  BTW, the name of the resort is Ko Olina.  There is no okina in the name.  I got corrected on that one.  Even Disney had it in the Daily Iwa but after passing along the same information to them, it was corrected.

In any case, you'll have a great time!  If you're interested, here are some pics I took two weeks ago showing some of the decorations for the resort:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/frikitiki/sets/72157628286587863/


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Fed Ex dropped off a package on Saturday, had no idea what it was.

Saw the return address and it said American Molding.  

Still had no idea what it was.

Opened it up and it was our copy of our Aulani Founding Member tile.  A very cool surprise to get on a cold and rainy day.

2013 can't get here soon enough (our hopeful Aulani return).

If anyone's going to be there soon, I would love to see a pic of the founding member pohukas with everyone's tiles on it.


----------



## MrsG

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Fed Ex dropped off a package on Saturday, had no idea what it was.
> 
> Saw the return address and it said American Molding.
> 
> Still had no idea what it was.
> 
> Opened it up and it was our copy of our Aulani Founding Member tile.  A very cool surprise to get on a cold and rainy day.
> 
> 2013 can't get here soon enough (our hopeful Aulani return).
> 
> If anyone's going to be there soon, I would love to see a pic of the founding member pohukas with everyone's tiles on it.



Same exact thing happened to us.  We'll be going in July.  Can't wait to see our tile there.  I'll post a picture, but you'll have to wait awhile.


----------



## mkymsehi

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Fed Ex dropped off a package on Saturday, had no idea what it was.
> 
> Saw the return address and it said American Molding.
> 
> Still had no idea what it was.
> 
> Opened it up and it was our copy of our Aulani Founding Member tile. A very cool surprise to get on a cold and rainy day.
> 
> 2013 can't get here soon enough (our hopeful Aulani return).
> 
> If anyone's going to be there soon, I would love to see a pic of the founding member pohukas with everyone's tiles on it.


 
I'm a local resident, and as of last Monday and Tuesday (12/12 & 12/13/11) the tiles have still not been installed on the Pohaku rocks facing the ocean.  

I'll be visiting Aulani again in mid January, and will check again then.  If they're up, I'll post a photo.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

mkymsehi said:


> I'm a local resident, and as of last Monday and Tuesday (12/12 & 12/13/11) the tiles have still not been installed on the Pohaku rocks facing the ocean.
> 
> I'll be visiting Aulani again in mid January, and will check again then.  If they're up, I'll post a photo.



Thank you very much!


----------



## abrych

Have been a DVC member since 1994.   Own points in multiple properties. Do not own Aulani, but have a trip booked Jan 2012.    I see that you stayed in a studio.   I will be in a studio. How does it compare to WDW studios........I also I have the same view/location booked that you had. Your pictures made it sound like a good choice for value of points I am using.  Thanks


----------



## mkymsehi

abrych said:


> Have been a DVC member since 1994. Own points in multiple properties. Do not own Aulani, but have a trip booked Jan 2012. I see that you stayed in a studio. I will be in a studio. How does it compare to WDW studios........I also I have the same view/location booked that you had. Your pictures made it sound like a good choice for value of points I am using. Thanks


 

I own at SSR, but have never stayed there. We prefer a one bedroom at OKW.

In comparison to a two bed/no lanai (balcony) studio at OKW, the Aulani studio has one queen size bed, one sofa bed, and also a lanai. The Aulani studio is larger than OKW, and nicer amenities.

People have asked if the ocean view is worth the additional points. I say no. You are never in the room, except to shower and sleep. You will be so busy exploring the resort, you won't be staring at the ocean, you'll be IN it! Save your points is my suggestion.

Click here for my photos from Opening Day (day visit), and our first stay in a mountain view studio three weeks later.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2789797

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2789797&page=16

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2789797&page=22

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2801949

One more thing, DVC members now get a 10% discount on the Rainbow Reef Snorkel, and any beach rentals (stand up paddle board, beach chairs). Show your blue card at the register.  I'm not sure if that includes the sting ray activity.

If you rent snorkel gear, then do the Rainbow Reef.  With that same receipt, you can get snorkel gear at the beach side shack.  But not vice versa.

Be sure to visit Auntie's Beach house.  Sit in the lobby, and carefully listen to the background music.  It's all Disney songs done in the Hawaiian language.

Also, there are three original songs done by local musician and Kumu Hula, Keali'i Reichel, that play in the main lobby.  Best time to sit and listen is late at night, when not many people are walking around making noise.

So far, none of the music is on CD.  Rumors are sometime in the future it will be available.  4 months so far, and nothing for sale in the gift shop.


----------



## adminjedi

abrych said:


> I also I have the same view/location booked that you had. Your pictures made it sound like a good choice for value of points I am using.  Thanks





mkymsehi said:


> People have asked if the ocean view is worth the additional points. I say no. You are never in the room, except to shower and sleep. You will be so busy exploring the resort, you won't be staring at the ocean, you'll be IN it! Save your points is my suggestion.



View is a personal choice.
We like ocean view, even if we aren't in the room all day. My husband likes to sit on the lanai in the early morning while I sleep in  I love having my coffee out there in my comfy robe when I do get up! In the evening, we like knowing we won't miss the sunset if we are back at the room getting ready from being at the pool all day.

If you have the points and you think you will enjoy the view, use them! If you are low on points, don't!


----------



## dreamlinda

adminjedi said:


> View is a personal choice.
> We like ocean view, even if we aren't in the room all day. My husband likes to sit on the lanai in the early morning while I sleep in  I love having my coffee out there in my comfy robe when I do get up! In the evening, we like knowing we won't miss the sunset if we are back at the room getting ready from being at the pool all day.
> 
> If you have the points and you think you will enjoy the view, use them! If you are low on points, don't!



We totally agree!!  And, since we plan on doing a fair amount of cooking/dining in our room (Feb. '12 trip) we really enjoy the ocean view with our meals!


----------



## aymekae

Hello! Just checking in and introducing myself. We bought into DVC at Aulani a few weeks ago on our cruise, and I can't WAIT for our first stay there! I am thinking 2nd or 3rd week of November. DH is concerned about it being during the "rainy season". I, on the other hand, worry not at all as we live in the desert and I love me some rain!

I'm trying to figure out a budget for food and entertainment for two adults for a week stay. Any thoughts? We will stay in a studio, so only a kitchenette. I thought I read that there were grills available; if so, we'd be happy with BBQing most days. Can anyone confirm that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mkymsehi

aymekae said:


> Hello! Just checking in and introducing myself. We bought into DVC at Aulani a few weeks ago on our cruise, and I can't WAIT for our first stay there! I am thinking 2nd or 3rd week of November. DH is concerned about it being during the "rainy season". I, on the other hand, worry not at all as we live in the desert and I love me some rain!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a budget for food and entertainment for two adults for a week stay. Any thoughts? We will stay in a studio, so only a kitchenette. I thought I read that there were grills available; if so, we'd be happy with BBQing most days. Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



FYI- Kalepa's store in the main lobby does sell groceries, but it's overpriced.  Same can be said for the restaurants/bars on property.

If you want to save money on food, walk 5 minutes across the street to the ABC Country Store.  Groceries, deli, liquor all available for less.  Also across the street is Jus' Taco's, Kapolei BBQ, and an ice cream parlor.

If you happen to rent a car from Alamo at the resort, drive 5 minutes down the road to Kapolei.  There is Target, Costco, and many other shopping and dining options.  

Renting a car at the airport one way, and dropping it at Aulani will be much cheaper than a taxi, shuttle, or town car.

DVC members have free parking.  Regular guest get charged $35 a night for parking.

I'm a local resident here, and own at SSR.  We use our "leftover" points to stay at Aulani.  We pack our own groceries and drinks in a cooler, and take it with us to the studio.  We allow ourselves on dining experience on property each stay, and have stayed 3 times so far.

Our rainy season is more like November to February.  Aulani is on the West side of the island, and doesn't get a whole lot of rain.  If it does, it lasts for a few minutes to a half hour, and then clears up.  Don't worry about it raining, it will still be 80+ degrees out.

Any other questions, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Neriberi

We got our Founding Members tile yesterday and it was SO EXCITING!  Didn't expect it to be so nicely done with the print and the framing.  I was literally expecting a tile.

We can't wait to go next December!  We've been going out to Hawaii every two years ever since we were married in Kauai.  It's going to be great to see Aulani!  We love having a full kitchen and stocking up at Costco (it's our first stop between the airport and the resort).


----------



## AZMermaid

When did you have to buy in by to get a tile? They sound cool!


----------



## lilpooh108

Does anyone know whether any of the Aulani room items are for sale, anywhere?  Specifically, we loved the Mickey Mouse wood lamp and the Mickey Hawaiian "Quilt."  The only thing we saw for sale in the Kalepa store was the bathrobe...


----------



## adminjedi

AZMermaid said:


> When did you have to buy in by to get a tile? They sound cool!



To be a Founding Member you had to be among the first 800 members to purchase 160 or more points.

We have not yet received our tile.

UPDATE: Received our tile and it is really beautifully presented! This might actually hang on a wall. Great marketing strategy....people will see it and ask about it!


----------



## SueTGGR

We got ours last week & they are beautiful! It will go on the next wall over from the VGC founding member pic (it isn't a tile but it is a beautiful drawing of the hotel). Oh, how I wish we would be able to collect more!  Anyone thinking about getting points @ the Grand Floridian?
Later,
Sue


----------



## disney4bb

We're going To Aulani in mid March! My in-laws are owners there & @ D-land, & this will be all of our first times @ Aulani. 
We'd appreciate suggestions on excursions, where to eat (besides Denny's), and what to avoid. Anything else we should know?
Thanks!



D-land: too many times to count
D-world: once
D-cruise: twice


----------



## ciao_gina

disney4bb said:


> We're going To Aulani in mid March! My in-laws are owners there & @ D-land, & this will be all of our first times @ Aulani.
> We'd appreciate suggestions on excursions, where to eat (besides Denny's), and what to avoid. Anything else we should know?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> D-land: too many times to count
> D-world: once
> D-cruise: twice



Do a search for Aulani and you will find many threads that are trip reports. They are usually pretty detailed about the food, excursions, restaurants, etc. I can tell you that the Aulani restaurants are not getting very good reviews. We are planning on eating away or making meals as much as possible other than the character breakfast.


----------



## disney4bb

Thanks Gina, I'll do that. 
I read that the food is very expensive & that we shouldn't go to the store @ the resort. Just down the road are several stores that have food, like Target. Also, ABC, across the street, is a good place to buy snorkeling equipment -for the same price as hourly rentals @ the resort. That's the kind of advice I'm looking for!


----------



## SueTGGR

So this morning I had to call member services to shift our dates (cheaper to fly out Sunday and back on Monday instead of out Saturday and back Sunday) and the CM mentioned something I had not known, so I thought I would pass it along. Did you know that if you go to Aulani's website that you can make reservations for meals, spa treatments and such, 1 year in advance?  I thought it was 180 days but that is only if you want to call and make it through member services, she told me. I am on my way over to the site to see what I can do for our trip in August. Let me know if anyone has had a different experience. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## ocmommy

Returned last week from Aulani.  I would recommend making dining reservations because once you arrive, they are all booked!  Sure it was Christmas break, but really???  I tried to change my reservations once I got there and there was nothing, unless you want dinner at 9:00pm.  Spa appointments too - the spa was amazing!  I had to wait a couple of days before I could get an appointment.  I recommend the Kilikili = Heaven!

Regarding the tiles...they are not on property yet, but I did get my "souveneir" tile in the mail, framed very nicely.  It was waiting for me when I got home from Aulani!  We had a great time, enjoy your stay!


----------



## SuperRob

lilpooh108 said:


> Does anyone know whether any of the Aulani room items are for sale, anywhere?  Specifically, we loved the Mickey Mouse wood lamp and the Mickey Hawaiian "Quilt."  The only thing we saw for sale in the Kalepa store was the bathrobe...



Yes, they are supposedly both available at the store. You might need to ask about it.


----------



## snackyx

Get to know the ABC store across the street.  It has an unbelievable wine selection (Silver Oak! Caymus! @ an ABC!!??), and you can buy about anything you need for vacation AND they have a nice little deli with some fresh made sandwiches, wraps, pasta salads, sushi, etc.  MUCH cheaper than buying similar items at the resort, and a nice place to grab something to eat if you do not want to pay big $$$ at Aulani.


----------



## stopher1

I'm so excited to be going in a week and a half.     Weren't planning on going until later in the summer or even next year, but found a great airfare deal and had some time available, so we planned a quick getaway in advance of our anniversary.  Gotta love flexibility.  Now we're planning our first family trip for summer 2013.  

I've read and seen many wonderful TR's and online articles on different sites I follow - but I can't wait to experience it all first hand!


----------



## living20057

SueTGGR said:


> So this morning I had to call member services to shift our dates (cheaper to fly out Sunday and back on Monday instead of out Saturday and back Sunday) and the CM mentioned something I had not known, so I thought I would pass it along. Did you know that if you go to Aulani's website that you can make reservations for meals, spa treatments and such, 1 year in advance?  I thought it was 180 days but that is only if you want to call and make it through member services, she told me. I am on my way over to the site to see what I can do for our trip in August. Let me know if anyone has had a different experience.
> Later,
> Sue



I tried making a reservation, but it is only up to mid July


----------



## beeadude

What's the difference in the towers? I read that quests are requesting different towers and floors. Thanks


----------



## mkymsehi

On my visit last weekend, found out the Founder's tiles will not be installed on the Pohaku rocks until January, 2013.


----------



## mkymsehi

lilpooh108 said:


> Does anyone know whether any of the Aulani room items are for sale, anywhere?  Specifically, we loved the Mickey Mouse wood lamp and the Mickey Hawaiian "Quilt."  The only thing we saw for sale in the Kalepa store was the bathrobe...



As of January the lamp and quilt are now sold in Kalepa's.  Both are $200 each.


----------



## dreamlinda

beeadude said:


> What's the difference in the towers? I read that quests are requesting different towers and floors. Thanks



Just returned from 2 weeks in Hawaii, the last 5 nights we were at Aulani.  The Waianae section is the northern wing and Ewa section is the southern wing.  Per the front desk, all the hotel rooms are in the Wainanae wing.  DVC is in both.

The Wainanae wing is completely finished.  The even numbered rooms face the pool area, odd face north toward the Marriott resort.  We were told that some rooms on both sides have "ocean views".  The quiet or leisure pool is located off the NW tip of this tower.

The Ewa section is completed on the outside, but only the rooms closest to the Lobby are completed and furnished and available to occupy.  The side wing and the largest portion of this wind is "Phase 3" and we were told they will be done later this year, or even early 2013.

Our room was on the 14th floor (the highest floor on our section of the Wainanae building, closer to the lobby the building has 16 floors) and was classified as ocean view.  We had a view of the entire pool area (which is huge) and out to the ocean.  The ocean is to the side on all of the rooms, the rooms closest to the Lobby are situated slightly more straight to the ocean but are further away.  If you look at a overhead of the resort you will see what I mean.

The pool area is noisy, especially the rooms above the childrens water play area.  This isn't due to the children, it's from all the cascading water that runs from 8am to 6pm.  When it shuts off you can actually hear the ocean waves when the tide is coming in...

Does this help??


----------



## dreamlinda

OH, FORGOT, there are some rooms that are at the end of the towers that are ocean front (straight on view of the ocean if they are high enough to see over the trees).  These are all Grand Villas, and I bet they have killer views!!!


----------



## beeadude

dreamlinda said:


> OH, FORGOT, there are some rooms that are at the end of the towers that are ocean front (straight on view of the ocean if they are high enough to see over the trees).  These are all Grand Villas, and I bet they have killer views!!!



Thank you so much for that "report". We are going in September for our 40th anniversary. We have an ocean view one bedroom but everything I've been reading says don't waste your pts on an ocean view-like you said the villas have it. Do you agree? Thank you again.


----------



## dreamlinda

beeadude said:


> Thank you so much for that "report". We are going in September for our 40th anniversary. We have an ocean view one bedroom but everything I've been reading says don't waste your pts on an ocean view-like you said the villas have it. Do you agree? Thank you again.



Not all 1 bedroom villas are ocean view, the Grand Villas (3-bdrm) that are on at least the 3rd or 4th floor have ocean views.  The 1 bedroom units that face the pool and are at least the 4th or 5th floor are going to have at least a partial ocean view.  The lower floors would be blocked by trees, restaurants and the pool slide (which looks like a volcano).  If you want to be ensured of a ocean view I would spend the points.  We did (celebrating 20th anniversary) and for us it was worth it to be sure we didn't have an obstructed view.  After all, it is Hawaii and a special occasion.


----------



## Frikitiki

dreamlinda said:


> OH, FORGOT, there are some rooms that are at the end of the towers that are ocean front (straight on view of the ocean if they are high enough to see over the trees).  These are all Grand Villas, and I bet they have killer views!!!


Here's a view from the 10th floor grand villa



Disney's Aulani Opening by coconut wireless, on Flickr


----------



## wdrl

dreamlinda said:


> The pool area is noisy, especially the rooms above the childrens water play area.  This isn't due to the children, it's from all the cascading water that runs from 8am to 6pm.  When it shuts off you can actually hear the ocean waves when the tide is coming in...



Thanks for your insights.  We just booked a Pool View Studio at Aulani for September.  One of our concerns about requesting a Pool View was the noise level from the pool area.  One reason why we requested a villa in the Ewa Building is because the Pool View villas are on the third and fourth floors.  In the Waianae Building the Pool View villas are on floors 1 through 5, and we really don't want a first floor villa.

One question:  Do you know how much the taxi fares are from Aulani to the airport?  We are wondering whether we should rent a car for the entire 7 nights we are at Aulani.  Plan A is to rent a car, which will cost us around $450+ for the 8 days.  Plan B is to rent a car at Aulani for just two or three days, which should save us about half or more of the car rental fee.  But if we rent a car at Aulani, we'll need to pay for a taxi to get to and from Aulani.   

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dreamlinda

wdrl said:


> One question:  Do you know how much the taxi fares are from Aulani to the airport?  We are wondering whether we should rent a car for the entire 7 nights we are at Aulani.  Plan A is to rent a car, which will cost us around $450+ for the 8 days.  Plan B is to rent a car at Aulani for just two or three days, which should save us about half or more of the car rental fee.  But if we rent a car at Aulani, we'll need to pay for a taxi to get to and from Aulani.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Thanks for the picture!!  We rented a car for our stay, from Avis we paid $275 for our 6 days / 5 nights.  Earlier in this post I believe someone listed some info on taxi fares (and maybe a car service also).  We were really happy with our decision to get a car at the airport, since we have spent time on the north and east shore before we knew we would be taking at least 2 day trips plus trips to Costco/Safeway.  As a DVC member as long as you are booking with points parking is free, and is very convenient and easy.


----------



## scotttrippett

wdrl said:


> One question:  Do you know how much the taxi fares are from Aulani to the airport?  We are wondering whether we should rent a car for the entire 7 nights we are at Aulani.  Plan A is to rent a car, which will cost us around $450+ for the 8 days.  Plan B is to rent a car at Aulani for just two or three days, which should save us about half or more of the car rental fee.  But if we rent a car at Aulani, we'll need to pay for a taxi to get to and from Aulani.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 There is a flat rate for a Taxi from the airport it was $50 if I remember right.


----------



## Leilanie94

Hello! Please add us. We will be there April 14 - 15.  Just for the weekend, we live on Oahu.


----------



## disney4bb

Hi,
We're getting a studio & a two-bedroom for a week, "garden view". I hope that means it will be quieter. I heard as DVC members we get two free parking spots per room, is that correct? We're renting a minivan @ the airport for the week- I read there's drop-off fees if you rent from airport & return to Aulani, and extra fees if you rent for day trips. We're doing day trips for at least 4 of the 7 days, so a week rental seemed worth it.


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

If you are a Costco Member, definitely keep an eye on the travel section of costco.com's website.  I was able to get a 13 day full-size car rental for $300.13 incl. taxes for the entire time, from the airport with Alamo.  This was $140 less than the cheapest deal we could find on Alamo's site with Entertainment Book and other codes.


----------



## dstupper

@disney4bb Yes, you get 2 cars per DVC room.  We had a friend's daughter with us, so my Daughter would have a friend.  Her daddy was able to come (with Grandma) and enjoy the days while the Girls played in the pool and looked for Menehune.


----------



## dstupper

@wdrl Because of where Aulani is, you will be grateful that you have that car for all of your stay.  AMA AMA is very nice(MUST have the chocolate cake), but you are going to need your freedom and options


----------



## mkymsehi

As a local resident and DVC owner, I went to show friends around the hotel on Monday, March 18th.

I previously posted in this thread that parking is $35 for visitors or non-DVC reservations guests.

The bell desk no longer accepts a $35 merchandise purchase from Kalepa's Store or Lava Shack for free validation. They only accept $35 food and drink purchases from one of the restaurants or bars.

Aulani sure is making itself less welcoming when it comes to charging exorbitant fees just to visit or dine.

One other note, more rooms have been made available for guests. However, the resort was very empty on Sunday night.

There is a new counter service restaurant being built next to the shave ice stand. I believe that is the location, as a "pardon our construction" wall has been placed in that area.

I forgot to check if the founder's tiles have been installed yet.

No new merchandise in the store. Same prices.


----------



## mesabravo

Not an ower at Aulani, but going in July for 14 days.  Booked a 2 br island view.  Can't wait.


----------



## mesabravo

Questions to who have stayed there in the last 30-60 days.  I understand they no longer have the recreation length of stay pass, only the rainbow reef length of stay pass.  Also, when I call the resort, the cast member cannot even tell me if there is a dvd in each room of a 2br villa.  I stopped asking her questions as she kept saying to look on their website.  I really don't think she knew.  Anyone know?  if it is not a lockoff, would there be one in the studio part?  One in the master?  Anyone know the size of the coffee filter? It's the little things that I can bring to make a 14 day stay a little easier for 4 teenagers.  I know we have to go shopping, but the threads say that everything is so much more expensive and there is a sales tax (we don't have one in MT) and now a transient tax.  I love surpirses, but these kinds are causing chaos to my budget.      Thanks for any details you can give.


----------



## Blessed3x

Hi,

We are new Aulani owners. Just booked our first trip for spring break 2013 (march). Super exited and counting the days. Can you request a room when you book? What is the best 2 bedroom lock off pool view???

Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

Blessed3x said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are new Aulani owners. Just booked our first trip for spring break 2013 (march). Super exited and counting the days. Can you request a room when you book? What is the best 2 bedroom lock off pool view???
> 
> Thanks!



I won't venture a guess as to which Pool View villa has the best view.  However, I've posted diagrams on both the disboards Resorts Board and the DVCNews.com Forum showing the layout of Aulani's villas and views.

So far, only one person has posted photos of his view to the thread.  Click here.  *Plasmo's*  view was from villa #752, an ocean view one bedroom on the 7th floor in the Ewa Building.  The Pool View lock offs are just below his villa on the 3rd, 4th, and 5th floors.  The lock offs will have room numbers x52/x54 or x56/x58.

There are also Pool View lock offs in the Waianae Building on the 1st through the 5th floors.  No one has posted any photos of the views from any of those villas.  Perhaps by the time your trip we'll have more postings to these threads.

By the way, here is the link to the Aulani Layout thread on the disboards:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389

Another by-the-way:  Generally speaking, its best to request a general area or feature rather than a specific room.  For example, its better to ask for 'near lobby', or 'Waianae Building' or 'high floor.'  If you ask for a specific room number and that room isn't available on the day you check in, the Resort room assigner may not know where to place you.


----------



## Disney 24/7

Could not pass up the great incentives on the Maiden Voyage of the Fantasy...I had to add on Aulani points!!


----------



## mesabravo

Hi have an idea and want some input.  We (5pp) are staying at Aulani for 15 days in July.  Witht he hourly rental for the paddle board/kyak etc we can easily purchase one at Target ($249) and save huge on my budget.  What I would like to do is maybe sell it cheap to another disboard fan who thinks it will help on their budet.  They can then do the same and so on.  Anyone staying at Aulani 7/18?  That will be our day to check out.  you can send me a message privately if you wish too.


----------



## slum808

How/Where would you store a paddleboard? I think if you had a ground floor room you could do it, but something bigger than 7 ft and you're going to have problems with the elevator.


----------



## NJ2Aulani

We're super excited to be taking our inaugural trip to our home resort in 27 days... after reading all the wonderful information on these boards my brain is in over drive... I don't know what to do first  ... but that's a good thing 

I know suggestions have been given over and over but would love to hear even more... 

We'll be there for 7 days with a 12, 7 and 3 year old! Anyone else going June 21-28?


----------



## Rest&Relax

We just returned from a 10 night stay at Aulani in a 1 BR and I am super excited about having ownership there.  DH & I even did the DVC tour just to see the Grand Villas and the studios.  We had to check it out to see if we can stay 10 nights in a studio (we love our 1 BR) so we can visit every year!

There is so much to do at the resort that it was hard to leave to visit other sites.

Love my DVC!


----------



## Brancaneve

Rest&Relax said:


> We just returned from a 10 night stay at Aulani in a 1 BR and I am super excited about having ownership there.  DH & I even did the DVC tour just to see the Grand Villas and the studios.  We had to check it out to see if we can stay 10 nights in a studio (we love our 1 BR) so we can visit every year!
> 
> There is so much to do at the resort that it was hard to leave to visit other sites.
> 
> Love my DVC!



Thank you for making me even MORE excited about our upcoming trip to Aulani in 4 days.


----------



## ACDSNY

Brancaneve said:


> Thank you for making me even MORE excited about our upcoming trip to Aulani in 4 days.


 
Have a wonderful time!  Catch a few sunsets for me.


----------



## jmatias

Didn't notice the DVD but the coffee pot is the regular 8-10 cup Mr. Coffee.

Jen








mesabravo said:


> Questions to who have stayed there in the last 30-60 days.  I understand they no longer have the recreation length of stay pass, only the rainbow reef length of stay pass.  Also, when I call the resort, the cast member cannot even tell me if there is a dvd in each room of a 2br villa.  I stopped asking her questions as she kept saying to look on their website.  I really don't think she knew.  Anyone know?  if it is not a lockoff, would there be one in the studio part?  One in the master?  Anyone know the size of the coffee filter? It's the little things that I can bring to make a 14 day stay a little easier for 4 teenagers.  I know we have to go shopping, but the threads say that everything is so much more expensive and there is a sales tax (we don't have one in MT) and now a transient tax.  I love surpirses, but these kinds are causing chaos to my budget.      Thanks for any details you can give.


----------



## Rest&Relax

jmatias said:


> Didn't notice the DVD but the coffee pot is the regular 8-10 cup Mr. Coffee.
> 
> Jen



We had 1BR & only noticed the the DVD player was a blue-ray in the living room can't remember if it was in the master BR. I have to admit we only turned on the TV once just to look over our photo pass pictures. 

As for as the coffee pot it was 8-10 cup.  Again we never used, we bought refillable mugs and drank their coffee.   Refillable stations were easier to access than any other WDW resorts.


----------



## drujaz

I'm not yet an owner at Aulani but have been thinking about adding on points.  We've booked a 1-BR Ocean View for 6 days in September and will likely take a DVC tour to see the other rooms.  

Question, I understand they're building a new restuarant but is there an opening date available yet?


----------



## Jaaron2

We are staying in a 2 bedroom July 28 to August 4th. We are super excited as this is our first trip to Hawaii. Our second week we are staying at the Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki Beach Resort (staying there on points as well). We are looking for the best excursions to do while we are there. Anyone taken any Catamaran tours they can recommend? 


Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## snackyx

"... after reading all the wonderful information on these boards my brain is in over drive... I don't know what to do first  ... but that's a good thing "

I've been to Hawaii numerous times and was at Aulani last January.  

Here's what to do first: MAI-TAI...everything suddenly becomes so less hectic.


----------



## luv2sleep

After several posts (thanks everyone so much!), lots of calculating and thinking, I will soon be the new owner of 120 Aulani points!  I finally decided I wanted to have less issue with getting a room at 11 months out. I also was able to drop the points I need by realizing that we only need a studio. I rented a condo in Hawaii last year with a full kitchen and although the idea was nice I never cooked once! We made sandwiches and had cereal, fruit and snacks throughout the day and always wanted dinner out.  So I studio will do for now. The extra bedroom would be nice but it's not a must. I can also swing that if necessary every two years or buy more points later. 

Anyway, I'm so excited!  I plan on booking in November for an October 2013 trip!!!!  I'm still on the waitlist for VGC so that will come through eventually.  Thanks to everyone on disboards!  All of the posts here and responses really helped me make an informed decision! 

Ok so where do I get the wonderful owners tickers that everyone has?


----------



## ACDSNY

luv2sleep said:


> After several posts (thanks everyone so much!), lots of calculating and thinking, I will soon be the new owner of 120 Aulani points!
> 
> I'm still on the waitlist for VGC so that will come through eventually


 
Welcome Home!  I hope your VGC waitlist comes through quickly.  You'll have my two favorite resorts.

I wish I could magically trade in our AKV for Aulani.  For now I just have to use the 7 month booking window for Aulani.  So far I've had good luck.


----------



## luv2sleep

ACDSNY said:


> Welcome Home!  I hope your VGC waitlist comes through quickly.  You'll have my two favorite resorts.
> 
> I wish I could magically trade in our AKV for Aulani.  For now I just have to use the 7 month booking window for Aulani.  So far I've had good luck.



Thank you! Enjoy your upcoming trip!!


----------



## G'sMaman

luv2sleep said:


> After several posts (thanks everyone so much!), lots of calculating and thinking, I will soon be the new owner of 120 Aulani points!  I finally decided I wanted to have less issue with getting a room at 11 months out. I also was able to drop the points I need by realizing that we only need a studio. I rented a condo in Hawaii last year with a full kitchen and although the idea was nice I never cooked once! We made sandwiches and had cereal, fruit and snacks throughout the day and always wanted dinner out.  So I studio will do for now. The extra bedroom would be nice but it's not a must. I can also swing that if necessary every two years or buy more points later.
> 
> Anyway, I'm so excited!  I plan on booking in November for an October 2013 trip!!!!  I'm still on the waitlist for VGC so that will come through eventually.  Thanks to everyone on disboards!  All of the posts here and responses really helped me make an informed decision!
> 
> Ok so where do I get the wonderful owners tickers that everyone has?



Congratulations and welcome home!   The great thing about owning at Aulani is that you'll be able to book at 11 months and then at 7 months see what's available and use other points to upgrade to a 1 bedroom if you want.  At least you don't have to worry about whether you have a room or not.  We own at VGC, AUL, VWL, and BCV for that very reason (plus I have a severe case of addonitis ).  Your DS will love Aulani and so will you!  It's a beautiful resort.  We heard it cost over $800 million to build.  There's really nothing quite like it.


----------



## luv2sleep

G'sMaman said:


> Congratulations and welcome home!  * The great thing about owning at Aulani is that you'll be able to book at 11 months and then at 7 months see what's available and use other points to upgrade to a 1 bedroom if you want.  At least you don't have to worry about whether you have a room or not.  * We own at VGC, AUL, VWL, and BCV for that very reason (plus I have a severe case of addonitis ).  Your DS will love Aulani and so will you!  It's a beautiful resort.  We heard it cost over $800 million to build.  There's really nothing quite like it.



Wow!  That's awesome!!! Is this just at Aulani or is the option to do this available at any home resort?

Thank you for the Welcome Home!!!!  I'm a sap because I just can't wait to hear them say that to me in person too!


----------



## G'sMaman

luv2sleep said:


> Wow!  That's awesome!!! Is this just at Aulani or is the option to do this available at any home resort?
> 
> Thank you for the Welcome Home!!!!  I'm a sap because I just can't wait to hear them say that to me in person too!



That is true for all the resorts.  In essence, you are making a new booking so you could use points from a different resort altogether as long as there's availability and save your Aulani points and bank them if you're within your banking window.  In fact, that's why we own VWL points.  They were a relatively good deal at $55 per point on the resale market.  It came with banked points which we rented out so the net cost was $45 per point.  We make our reservation at our other favorite home resorts (VGC and BCV and soon AUL) with our booking priority window and at the 7 month mark, we swap out the points if we can.  If we can't, it's not a big deal because there's nothing like VWL at Christmas so it's a win win.


----------



## wdrl

I don't know if anyone has already posted a photo of the Aulani founding owners' tile towers at the resort.  But I just noticed a photo posted by *Steelers1933 *on the thread on the DVCNews:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?10934-Aulani-Founding-Member-Tower.


----------



## luv2sleep

Signed my docs!  Soon I will be the official owner of 120 points!  

Now I'm wondering if I have enough!  Of course!


----------



## Leilanie94

Hello! We will be there the first weekend in August.


----------



## IandGsmom

We went for our first trip to Aulani this month. We only have a super small contract there (50 points) but enough to go every few years. It is just gorgeous. Love it!!


----------



## bfrosty

Yeap!  We were there last week and on Monday or Tuesday they had 2 of the 3 monoliths filled with tiles.

On Friday, June 15th they opened Mama's Snack Shack next to the shaved ice stand and the lava shack.

Bfrosty



wdrl said:


> I don't know if anyone has already posted a photo of the Aulani founding owners' tile towers at the resort.  But I just noticed a photo posted by *Steelers1933 *on the thread on the DVCNews:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?10934-Aulani-Founding-Member-Tower.


----------



## bfrosty

Just got back from Aulani yesterday and posted up this TR w/pix...Enjoy!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2944723
Bfrosty


----------



## bfrosty

Okay, for those of you that have been in Aunty's House (Uncle's Movie Room).  I notice they have a big Samsung TV on the wall.

The TV is the sharpest picture quality I've ever seen.  What model is it?

They had Monsters, Inc. playing and it felt like the characters could walk right out of the wall.  It was amazingly sharp.

I think I'll need eye surgery soon...it cut my eyes. 

Take care,
Bfrosty


----------



## shari2137

Congratulations. Hope your waitlist goes fast for VGC. We are booked for Aulani in January for us and our family. We were able to book us for 10 nights, and family members in studios for 3 nights each. We were able to secure 4 rooms at the 7-month mark. We are going in January so not like trying to get in at the summer months or during school vacations.


----------



## kidcoos3

If we decide to check out other beaches, are there beach towels we can bring with us? 

Toiletries - usual Disney quality?

Thanks!


----------



## bfrosty

Um....I guess you could borrow them for a few hours?  You may think about bringing a few in the suitcase with you on your trip!

Also, it is typically spa Toiletries, but some have Sea Salt in them...a little different, but about the same quality.

I like Disney's stuff....means I don't have to lug my own down there.

Bfrosty


----------



## kidcoos3

Do the rooms have hair dryers? Don't see anything on the website. 
Has anyone rented bikes? Is there a place nearby?

Sorry for the random questions - we are leaving in a week and last minute questions keep coming up...


----------



## bfrosty

Yes, the rooms have hair dryers.  

I'm not sure about renting bikes, I really didn't see to many people riding.  When we were in San Diego, now that's a different story.

I didn't notice any bike trails or space for bikers on any of the roads on Oahu.  The main roads are few and they are almost all HWY-like...meaning 55mph or so.  It could be dangerous riding around on those types of roads.

Good luck and enjoy it!!!!  We just got back a few weeks ago.

Bfrosty.


----------



## dsneygirl

bfrosty said:


> Yeap!  We were there last week and on Monday or Tuesday they had 2 of the 3 monoliths filled with tiles.
> 
> On Friday, June 15th they opened Mama's Snack Shack next to the shaved ice stand and the lava shack.
> 
> Bfrosty



We were there the same week.  Not too busy either.  We only left the resort one day for touring there was just so much to do.


----------



## bfrosty

Did you hang out at the pool much?  Everyday, I thought it was crowded...very slim pickings to get one or two lounges.  I can't imagine when they open the last part.  It's going to tough getting parking spots in that garage too.

I do think the beach area wasn't bad.  We could easily get a lounge or 4 and an umbrella.

It's nice to go from Beach to Pool and back again.

I liked the lazy, lazy river too...plenty to do there, but you have to sight-see a bit.  Afterall, you did travel all that way.  =))

Bfrosty


----------



## dsneygirl

We were up really erly and at the pool by 8 so we never had an issue finding chairs with an umbrella.  I also found it really started to thin out around 3-4pm.  We only neede 2 loungers though because we had the stroller.

Never had an issue getting a parking spot either.

We definitely will do more touring on a subsequent trip but with our baby it was so easy and so relaxing to just stay put


----------



## ramkam

A picture is worth a thousand words!






[/url] Aulani by RichMartin, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ACDSNY

Beautiful!!!


----------



## luv2sleep

ramkam said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Aulani by RichMartin, on Flickr[/IMG]



Gorgeous!  Can't wait!


----------



## wdrl

ramkam said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words!



Thanks for sharing your photo!  It looks beautiful.  I have to ask:  How did you take the photo?

55 days until we fly to Hawaii and 63 days until we check in at Aulani.  There are more photos of Aulani views available on the Aulani Villas and View thread.


----------



## ramkam

I took the night shot of Aulani from across the lagoon just after sunset. I use a Nikon D300. I shot on a tripod, ISO 200, 1/60 sec. at f8, 26mm.     The shot was a jpeg and I made some adjustments in Lightroom and NIK's Color Efex Pro 4.

Another great place to shoot sunsets is right around the corner from Aulani in front of the Paradise Cove show (see below). Even if you are not photographing the sunset it is a nice place to watch the sun go down.






[/url] Sunset Around the Corner from Aulani by RichMartin, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ACDSNY

Lovely, was that around the corner to the right?


----------



## ramkam

Yes, facing the ocean you go to the right and keep going. You will pass through some bushes at the end of the Marriot property and onto this beach.


----------



## ACDSNY

Thanks I can't wait until we go back in December.


----------



## TifffanyD

I just booked our first stay yesterday!! We are going June 15-21, 2013 and staying in a 1 bedroom oceanview! We only have 100 aulani points so we are using 3 years worth for the stay! Now I'll need to keep an eye on airfare!


----------



## dreaming4disney

Just wondering if a 1 BR villas would be good for a family of 5?  My dd15 would have to sleep in the pull down bunk.  Is that a regular sized twin?  Not sure if 1 Bath would be enough for us either. I like the set up of the Bathroom being split- but as my kids are all teens I'm just not sure if this setup would be big enough.  Any input would be appreciated.

H ave to admit, once you get used to bigger accommodations it's hard to go back to smaller.  We usually stay in a 1BR @ Bay Lake- they have 2 bathrooms there.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Anek0618

I just booked our return to Aulani for Mar 28-Apr 5 2013!! We spent this past Easter there and can't wait to return  We were actually booked departing Apr 4, but I logged on and our flight had changed by a day...I wasn't overly upset to add a day to Aulani! Now I just have to figure out where to stay for the 4 days we'll be in DL before we fly to Hawaii! I am going to try for a studio at GCV, but if that doesn't work out I think we'll do Paradise Peir. I have limited points left so have to work with what I have!


----------



## ppony

I wanted to ask (forgive me not reading the whole thread  ), We plan to visit when the kids are older and we can travel w/o them. We just can't afford 4 tickets for air from MN to HI.  Edit: though schnikies! I just saw RT for around $6-700??? REALLY??? I thlght I was looking at 1K a piece which is what I saw last I looked. Granted, I was looking only a few months out. Probably cheaper that way.

My question is,  and I'm sorry if this is one of those how-busy-will-the-parks-be-when-_I'M_-there frequent perennial posts ) I'd LOVE to buy some of the merch. from there though. I know the parks have phone numbers you can call if you can give them UPC number or similar, does anyone know if the same is possible for Aulani stuff???

Thankfully, I have a customer in Hawaii and she may be able to pick things up for me. But I'm not sure if she's even on the same island at this point and I don't want to impose too much. She'll be happily conpensated as she's been asking me to paint another horse for her for a while.

I'm envious of those that can go easily!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Just booked our Aulani stay at the 7 month window last week, there seemed to be plenty available.  I booked a 1 bedroom ocean view, and I could have booked a 2 bedroom.  We decide 1 bedroom would work for the 3 of us though, so I saved the extra 127 points and told our adult DS he was sleeping on the hide-a-bed.

The question....Should I request a high floor and can I do that online even now after I've already booked?


----------



## ppony

dianeschlicht said:


> Just booked our Aulani stay at the 7 month window last week, there seemed to be plenty available.  I booked a 1 bedroom ocean view, and I could have booked a 2 bedroom.  We decide 1 bedroom would work for the 3 of us though, so I saved the extra 127 points and told our adult DS he was sleeping on the hide-a-bed.
> 
> The question....Should I request a high floor and can I do that online even now after I've already booked?



Hi MN neighbor!  
You can put your requests in at any time up until about a week before you arrive I think. I don't know at what point they actually assign rooms but this far out, even up uuntil a few weeks ahead, I would think is cool.

I looked at 7 mo. availability the other night too and things were available. thank heavens. Not that all months will be like that, but it gives hope.  Have fun! I'm envious!  It'll be a good 4-8 years before we can go. My autistic son needs to be much older to handle that flight. OR, to be left alone w/grandma.


----------



## jforever52

Aloha!

We own at VGC but have just booked a one week stay at Aulani Febuary 9-16th 2013.  So excited to visit Hawaii.  My husband and I went there right after we were married.  It has been 14 years and I miss the island life so much!!!!
Can't wait to browse through this thread to find out all about our upcoming island destination vacation.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Not sure where to post this but we stayed at Aulani in July in room 913 for 3 nights.   Lovely resort.   Here was our view from our room.  This is a ocean view room.  I think it had a view of the sunset but we were never in the room to verify that.  This is the first room as you get off the elevator.






If you want to see all the pictures check them out here:  http://travel.webshots.com/album/583162331pfYVaU

Lovely resort...


----------



## OurDogCisco

dianeschlicht said:


> Just booked our Aulani stay at the 7 month window last week, there seemed to be plenty available.  I booked a 1 bedroom ocean view, and I could have booked a 2 bedroom.  We decide 1 bedroom would work for the 3 of us though, so I saved the extra 127 points and told our adult DS he was sleeping on the hide-a-bed.
> 
> The question....Should I request a high floor and can I do that online even now after I've already booked?


  Personally, I'd book a pool view room.   You can see the picture of our ocean view room below.  We like to sleep with the door open and it was very noisy at night here.  There were all kinds of trucks going in and out of the Marriott property at night.  They would back up and you'd hear the stupid beeping sound when they backup it.  One night a dog was barking.


----------



## mwrogers

Anek0618 said:


> I just booked our return to Aulani for Mar 28-Apr 5 2013!!  We were actually booked departing Apr 4, but I logged on and our flight had changed by a day...I wasn't overly upset to add a day to Aulani!



You're sure you didn't look at the landing date of your flight (most flights back to the mainland are overnight)? Don't want you to waste a day's worth of points.


----------



## Doingitagain

We are booked for March 2013!  I know it will be a busy time, but with two teachers and a student in the family, it is a miracle when spring break aligns in 3 districts and we can take a school year vacation together.

I understand there will be construction during that time, any thoughts on what will be closed?  Where we should request our ocean view room so we don't have construction noise?

Our flight doesn't leave until 9:00 pm, so what do you think of the plan to check out in the morning and spend the day at Pearl Harbor before we go to the airport?  We plan to have a rental car, so we can leave luggage in the car.

Thanks!


----------



## ramkam

We returned from Aulani in July on a flight at 10:30 pm. We just checked out of our room at 11:00 am and put our luggage in our car. Then we spent the day at Aulani. There is a nice lounge with lockers, showers, TV, computers etc. so you can freshen up prior to going to the airport. Overall it was just a great day at the resort.


----------



## luv2sleep

ramkam said:
			
		

> We returned from Aulani in July on a flight at 10:30 pm. We just checked out of our room at 11:00 am and put our luggage in our car. Then we spent the day at Aulani. There is a nice lounge with lockers, showers, TV, computers etc. so you can freshen up prior to going to the airport. Overall it was just a great day at the resort.



Is there a shower/liocker area for family/kids?  If so, that's going to be nice. I'm going on our Oahu stop on the cruise and I'm not sure we will ever make it to our room because of the short port time.


----------



## ramkam

There is a large lounge area, think living room or family room with couches, TVs, computers, etc. From there you have a women's locker room and a men's locker room. The locker rooms have plenty of towels and nice lockers you can use for free. We were told to get our lockers early in case they were all used up. I suggest you grab your lockers first thing in the morning and then go spend the day at the resort or on whatever you are going to do. Then you can get cleaned up and hang out until it is time to go to the airport. There were two individual showers in the locker room. Each shower had a full curtain that pulled across it so you have some privacy. The shower is at least as big as the shower we had in our DVC one bedrrom villa. The showers have soap, shampoo and conditioner in them. There also are hair dryers available. Overall it was a nice setup.   We saw several families use the facilities throughout the day. We appreciate the resort setting this up for folks who are leaving late or arriving early. It is also right next to the activities center so you can go in there to to play some games, etc.

Also, a trip to North Shore to get a shave ice at Matsomotos is a must!


----------



## aymekae

Hello! So, we've had our Nov. 2012 Aulani trip planned since last January. I just found out I'll be about 4 months pregnant when we go! I've been trying to think of how that's going to affect my trip, but I'd appreciate if anyone can chime in with anything they can think of.


Can't go in the hot tubs
May need to alter the spa treatments; I believe they have prenatal massages and stuff, right?
We're going to avoid going on any hikes, like Diamond Head. Is there a trail elsewhere on the island that's relatively flat and safe? I don't want to risk falling or anything.
Obviously no drinking for me, but I rarely do anyway.
Avoid sushi/raw fish (shrimp trucks should be fine, though, right?)
I believe snorkeling will be fine.

Any suggestions or other things to avoid? I'd really appreciate it! This is my first time to Hawaii, and I was already planning on taking it REAL easy and just relaxing the majority of the time. We were planning on visiting Pearl Harbor and the Polynesian Cultural Center, which I can't imagine will be a problem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mkymsehi

Amy, an easy hike is Makapuu lighthouse trail on the south east side of the island near sea life Park it's relatively easy, paved, a little uphill but very manageable.  Diamond head is paved most of the way, but steep in some sections.

Avoid the North Shore during the winter for snorkeling. It will be too rough out there. stay on the south side to snorkel, or do the rainbow reef at Aulani..


----------



## MrsG

aymekae said:


> Hello! So, we've had our Nov. 2012 Aulani trip planned since last January. I just found out I'll be about 4 months pregnant when we go! I've been trying to think of how that's going to affect my trip, but I'd appreciate if anyone can chime in with anything they can think of.
> 
> 
> Can't go in the hot tubs
> May need to alter the spa treatments; I believe they have prenatal massages and stuff, right?
> We're going to avoid going on any hikes, like Diamond Head. Is there a trail elsewhere on the island that's relatively flat and safe? I don't want to risk falling or anything.
> Obviously no drinking for me, but I rarely do anyway.
> Avoid sushi/raw fish (shrimp trucks should be fine, though, right?)
> I believe snorkeling will be fine.
> 
> Any suggestions or other things to avoid? I'd really appreciate it! This is my first time to Hawaii, and I was already planning on taking it REAL easy and just relaxing the majority of the time. We were planning on visiting Pearl Harbor and the Polynesian Cultural Center, which I can't imagine will be a problem. Thanks in advance!



Congratulations!!!!!!!

We just returned and I think you have a good list of dos/don'ts.  Pearl Harbor and the Polynesian Cultural Center should be fine.  Diamond Head hike is too strenuous.  We snorkled at Hanauma Bay and although the water was calmer and it is supposed to be the best place to snorkle, we found it rougher than the Caribbean.  You might want to snorkle at Aulani.  We did the hike to the waterfall (through Disney) and that would be too difficult.  That being said, the island is so beautiful, that if you rent a car, you can drive all over and visit any beach you'd like.  You can also do a tour of the palaces.  And of course, enjoy Aulani!  It is so beautiful, you don't even have to leave!!!!


----------



## SueTGGR

dreaming4disney said:


> Just wondering if a 1 BR villas would be good for a family of 5?  My dd15 would have to sleep in the pull down bunk.  Is that a regular sized twin?  Not sure if 1 Bath would be enough for us either. I like the set up of the Bathroom being split- but as my kids are all teens I'm just not sure if this setup would be big enough.  Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> H ave to admit, once you get used to bigger accommodations it's hard to go back to smaller.  We usually stay in a 1BR @ Bay Lake- they have 2 bathrooms there.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



We just returned from staying 8 nights in a 1bd and we had 3 adults and one pre-teen. As far as sleeping, if 2 wanted to sleep in the sofa bad and one in the pull out bed, that would work. The sofa looks to be a queen, maybe? My sister is small and she had lots of room by herself in the sofa bed. My 12 yr old son (VERY tall) slept on the pull out bed below the TV and his only issue was bonking his head when he sat up as the shelf sticks out under the TV. DH and I had TONS of room in the 1 bedroom!  The bathroom situation was the room with a bathtub and sink off the bedroom with a door into the shower/toilet/sink bathroom with a second door leading into the kitchen area. Make sense? When we would get back from swimming, my son would take the bathtub and the 3 adults would take turns in the shower. It worked out quite well but none of us spend too much time in the bathroom getting ready.


----------



## schiavo2

Does anyone know if there will be a problem booking the Aulani for a June trip staying in a studio with an ocean view at the 7 month window? I'm worried that we won't be able to get the room we want.


----------



## dtauer

Doingitagain said:


> Our flight doesn't leave until 9:00 pm, so what do you think of the plan to check out in the morning and spend the day at Pearl Harbor before we go to the airport?  We plan to have a rental car, so we can leave luggage in the car.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd be nervous to leave the luggage all day at Pearl Harbor.  There is crime everywhere, but we were warned repeatedly not to leave any valuables in the car in a public area, even in the trunk.  This advice came from everyone from the valet, to the captain on an excursion, to the tourbooks we read.

It would involve extra driving, but I would rather leave the luggage secure at bell services at Disney and return early to get it before going to the airport.

Having something stolen from my rental, or having a window broken, on the day you are leaving would be a nightmare to me.  We've heard that tourists are targeted in Hawaii more actively for theft because if you decide to press charges, you need to attend the court hearing.  Since tourists generally don't want to return to the island to press charges, the thiefs are more brazen knowing that if they are caught they will probably not be charged.  This may be an urban legend, but this has been relayed to us several times by different residents of the island.

That being said, we have had no problems with theft on any of our vacations to Hawaii.  However, we never leave any valuables in the car, and always leave the doors unlocked.  That way they won't need to break a window to take a look around, and I don't think the thiefs are looking to steal a car, probably more likely looking for a camera or GPS.  Might be dumb to leave it unlocked, but at some of our hikes the parking lots have lots of shattered car window glass scattered around and I don't want to deal with the issue on a rental.


----------



## MrsG

dtauer said:


> I'm be nervous to leave the luggage all day at Pearl Harbor.  There is crime everywhere, but we were warned repeatedly not to leave any valuables in the car in a public area, even in the trunk.  This advice came from everyone from the valet, to the captain on an excursion, to the tourbooks we read.
> 
> It would involve extra driving, but I would rather leave the luggage secure at bell services at Disney and return early to get it before going to the airport.
> 
> Having something stolen from my rental, or having a window broken, on the day you are leaving would be a nightmare to me.  We've heard that tourists are targeted in Hawaii more actively for theft because if you decide to press charges, you need to attend the court hearing.  Since tourists generally don't want to return to the island to press charges, the thiefs are more brazen knowing that if they are caught they will probably not be charged.  This may be an urban legend, but this has been relayed to us several times by different residents of the island.
> 
> That being said, we have had no problems with theft on any of our vacations to Hawaii.  However, we never leave any valuables in the car, and always leave the doors unlocked.  That way they won't need to break a window to take a look around, and I don't think the thiefs are looking to steal a car, probably more likely looking for a camera or GPS.  Might be dumb to leave it unlocked, but at some of our hikes the parking lots have lots of shattered car window glass scattered around and I don't want to deal with the issue on a rental.



I agree.  We just returned and we were warned everywhere we went not to leave anything of value in the car.  They told us thieves could enter a rental car in seconds.  It would not be a good way to end a vacation.  I agree that you should leave your luggage at Disney.  We went to Pearl Harbor early in the morning, and spent about 5 hours there.  You can either pick up lunch on the way back or eat at Aulani.  They have a wonderful lounge to freshen up in until you have to leave to get on your flight.


----------



## disneyatheart2

We just returned from Aulani and rented a car too.  We've been to HI before and each time the residents remind us not to leave anything in the car.
I was a nervous wreck when we went beach hopping and we left our beach bag unattended.  Although we didn't have much in the way of valuables, it was very obvious we were tourists.  We went to the beaches on the weekend, which we will never do again, but we were among all the locals, who I think could spot us miles away as tourists....easy targets.  We also got the sense they would have preferred to have the beach to themselves on the weekends and that we come to the beach on the weekday.

We spent our last day at Aulani by renting a cabana.  We were out of our room by 9:00 am, sent our luggage to bell services, used the lounge to shower before departing to the airport.  Bell services weighed our luggage, per our request to ensure we didn't have anything over 50 lbs.  Bell services told us to call them when we were ready to depart the resort and they would have our luggage waiting for us out front, in the driveway at bell services, which they did.  They make everything as easy as possible.

I would recommend utilizing your last day at the resort.  I couldn't imagine anything worse than having to deal with stolen and damaged property, the police and hoping to catch my return flight home.


----------



## luv2sleep

Just booked 7 nights in July 2013!!!  July 19th to the 26th.


----------



## Jaaron2

We just returned for a 2 week trip. We spent the first week at Aulani in a 2 bedroom villa and all I can say is that the resort is absolutely unbelievable!  I will post some pictures shortly but this was our first ever trip to Hawaii and Aulani delivers! The staff at Aulani were absolutely wonderful, they make you feel at home from the minute you step on the resort. The second week we stayed on Waikiki beach at the Hilton and it pales in comparison to Aulani. My family was begging to go back the second week. Truth be told we stayed there on points the first week ( and were staying at the Hilton on points I Have from work the second week) and I was so impressed with Aulani I tried to pay CASH To stay our second week but they were sold out ( I checked every day with member services and the front desk). 

Anyone heading to to Aulani will not be disappointed. Make sure you spend some time in The lagoon hanging out with the local sea turtle!!!!


----------



## rparmfamily

aymekae said:


> Hello! So, we've had our Nov. 2012 Aulani trip planned since last January. I just found out I'll be about 4 months pregnant when we go! I've been trying to think of how that's going to affect my trip, but I'd appreciate if anyone can chime in with anything they can think of.
> 
> 
> Can't go in the hot tubs
> May need to alter the spa treatments; I believe they have prenatal massages and stuff, right?
> We're going to avoid going on any hikes, like Diamond Head. Is there a trail elsewhere on the island that's relatively flat and safe? I don't want to risk falling or anything.
> Obviously no drinking for me, but I rarely do anyway.
> Avoid sushi/raw fish (shrimp trucks should be fine, though, right?)
> I believe snorkeling will be fine.
> 
> Any suggestions or other things to avoid? I'd really appreciate it! This is my first time to Hawaii, and I was already planning on taking it REAL easy and just relaxing the majority of the time. We were planning on visiting Pearl Harbor and the Polynesian Cultural Center, which I can't imagine will be a problem. Thanks in advance!



Being pregnant, I'd say no hot tubs (except maybe dangling your feet in) and no water slides. Shrimp trucks are fine, those are cooked shrimp (only raw sushi is the issue.) Hiking is fine as long as it's not crazy. Diamond Head is not crazy. But if you are out of shape I wouldn't do it.  Snorkeling is fine as well, as long as you can swim. I hiked/kayaked/swam/snorkeled,etc all the time while pregnant and living in Hawaii. I think you'd be fine unless directed otherwise by your doctor.


----------



## Kidoctr

Whew, just read through all the posts in this thread and got some GREAT information as usual!  We are DVC (SSRS and AKV) but opted not to buy into Aulani although we did have that conversation with our guide a few weeks ago.  We are BOOKED for Aulani in January/February 2013 so I'm reading everything I can get my hands on.  Had no trouble w getting 2 deluxe studios (one pool view, one ocean view and that was only bc all pool views were gone) just 5 months out.  Thanks to everyone who posted information to this thread!


----------



## disneyfm4

We are brand new DVC members and just purchased into Aulani. We have already booked our first trip for July 2013!!!!!  We are VERY excited!!!!!  We booked a one bedroom ocean view villa. Any suggestions as to the best room to request?  Thanks!


----------



## luv2sleep

disneyfm4 said:


> We are brand new DVC members and just purchased into Aulani. We have already booked our first trip for July 2013!!!!!  We are VERY excited!!!!!  We booked a one bedroom ocean view villa. Any suggestions as to the best room to request?  Thanks!



Welcome Home!!!!

I was just there for a one day stay during a cruise and it was phenomenal!  I can't wait to go back in August!  My favorite spot was the hot tub looking out over the ocean and I loved how they give you such a warm Aloha welcome and lei greeting when you arrive.  

I can't help you with the room.  I'm sure someone will come in and offer advice on that.  I had an island view studio that I really enjoyed.  I booked that view again.  

Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## wdrl

disneyfm4 said:


> We are brand new DVC members and just purchased into Aulani. We have already booked our first trip for July 2013!!!!!  We are VERY excited!!!!!  We booked a one bedroom ocean view villa. Any suggestions as to the best room to request?  Thanks!



Congratulations and welcome to the DVC.  We stayed at Aulani this past September and loved it.  In my opinion, Aulani is the best DVC resort.

Here is a link to a thread that shows Aulani's Villas and Views:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389.  It might give you some ideas of the different views available at Aulani.  (Note:  I rarely pass up the opportunity to post that link because I'm hoping more people will post their photos of Aulani to the thread.)

If you have any questions, please ask.  There are a lot of us who like to talk about DVC, especially Aulani.


----------



## disneyfm4

Thanks for all of the great info.  I just called DVC and tried to put a specific room request on my reservation.  They told me that I would need to request the room once we got there because Aulani would not be able to see my request when we check in.  Does that sound right?  Sorry, again, I am new at this!


----------



## DMarq

disneyfm4 said:


> We are brand new DVC members and just purchased into Aulani. We have already booked our first trip for July 2013!!!!!  We are VERY excited!!!!!  We booked a one bedroom ocean view villa. Any suggestions as to the best room to request?  Thanks!



I am excited for you and it is absolutely gorgeous out there!  I happen to like the ground floor rooms... I always request it for my family and we've been there twice just this year (March and October).  I put in the room request with DVC Member Services and then to be sure - I also call the resort directly - they seem to see the request in their system.  Our family loves being able to step out of the glass sliding doors and go straight into the pool area. No need to go in/out of the lobby and hallways (that are nicely air conditioned).  Less sudden temperature changes and we love the warm weather - and no need for elevators


----------



## eva

DMarq said:


> I am excited for you and it is absolutely gorgeous out there!  I happen to like the ground floor rooms... I always request it for my family and we've been there twice just this year (March and October).  I put in the room request with DVC Member Services and then to be sure - I also call the resort directly - they seem to see the request in their system.  Our family loves being able to step out of the glass sliding doors and go straight into the pool area. No need to go in/out of the lobby and hallways (that are nicely air conditioned).  Less sudden temperature changes and we love the warm weather - and no need for elevators



Can you lock the door from your patio? Just wondered about leaving it unlocked. We will be there in May and have booked a pool view. First floor might be nice if you can somehow lock the door. With 2 iPads, a laptop, jewelry, etc. I would be worried leaving the patio door unlocked.


----------



## NorCalDVC

Just added on at Aulani and so excited!!!    Looking forward to using my 11 month window later this month to book Thanksgiving week next year.


----------



## aclov

I am so glad I found this thread!  I had did a search but this one didn't come up or I missed it!  Going in June for 5 nights and ready to read and research Second time in Oahu, last time stayed at the Marriott Ko Olina which was wonderful but Aulani sounds much better!


----------



## SueTGGR

disneyfm4 said:


> We are brand new DVC members and just purchased into Aulani. We have already booked our first trip for July 2013!!!!!  We are VERY excited!!!!!  We booked a one bedroom ocean view villa. Any suggestions as to the best room to request?  Thanks!


Welcome Home to Aulani! We went for the first time for my birthday last August and I couldn't think of a better place to own DVC points. DH is trying to figure out how to stay for Christmas 2013. 
One bd with an ocean view is what we booked. I don't believe you would have an ocean view being on the lower floors, though. We requested an upper level lower number room. If you want to read through my mini-trip report: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2981537
We loved the room, the view and the island. Post here if you have more questions!
Aloha,
Sue


----------



## aymekae

eva said:


> Can you lock the door from your patio? Just wondered about leaving it unlocked. We will be there in May and have booked a pool view. First floor might be nice if you can somehow lock the door. With 2 iPads, a laptop, jewelry, etc. I would be worried leaving the patio door unlocked.



They had a couple of different locks on the sliding door. I'm sure they were chosen with small children in mind.


----------



## wdrl

aymekae said:


> They had a couple of different locks on the sliding door. I'm sure they were chosen with small children in mind.



I think *eva* was asking whether you can lock the patio door from the outside.  It would be nice to be able to exit the first floor villa via the patio door and lock it while you are outside.


----------



## eva

wdrl said:


> I think *eva* was asking whether you can lock the patio door from the outside.  It would be nice to be able to exit the first floor villa via the patio door and lock it while you are outside.



Yes, that was what I was asking. If you can't lock the patio door from the outside, I don't see any benefit to being on the first floor. I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving my room unsecured while at the pool or beach.


----------



## monami7

I am a DVC Member but my home points are not at Aulani - Looking to buy or trade points to get booked for 2013 after Christmas for the 11 month booking window.  Please contact me if anyone is interested. Thanks


----------



## eandesmom

disneyfm4 said:


> Thanks for all of the great info.  I just called DVC and tried to put a specific room request on my reservation.  They told me that I would need to request the room once we got there because Aulani would not be able to see my request when we check in.  Does that sound right?  Sorry, again, I am new at this!



That is not correct.  They can put a request in and it will show on Aulani's end.  I just called and confirmed mine was there directly with the front desk.   I email my room requests in, it seems to work much better than a phone call.  With a phone call they always try to minimize or limit it in a way that it loses the specifics I've asked for.


----------



## luv2sleep

Anyone stay over Christmas?  How was the weather?  Was it crowded?


----------



## eva

eandesmom said:


> That is not correct.  They can put a request in and it will show on Aulani's end.  I just called and confirmed mine was there directly with the front desk.   I email my room requests in, it seems to work much better than a phone call.  With a phone call they always try to minimize or limit it in a way that it loses the specifics I've asked for.



What email address did you use for sending your requests? We plan to add one to our May reservation. Thanks!


----------



## eandesmom

eva said:


> What email address did you use for sending your requests? We plan to add one to our May reservation. Thanks!



Just log into member services, use the contact form and put your travel plan number in the subject line.  What I love about it is then you get an email confirming that they got your request back (along with the disclaimers) but still, you can save it if need be.  After I read what you were told I actually called Aulani (mostly as I had a few other questions) and was able to speak to the front desk who pulled up my ressie and saw the request right there   The problem with a phone request is most often MS will generalize it versus keeping any specifics you want.  So for example at OKW last summer they'd have entered "millers road area" when what I wanted was upper floor, water view buildings xx, xx ,xx,xx,xx preferred in that order.  And while there aren't any garuntees, I did get my exact request on that one, as well as at Vero so I do think the very specific request can't hurt.  A specific villa?  Chances are slim but if you give them enough to work with and a clear idea of what is important to you, it should help.

For Aulani my request reads as follows for our ocean view studio.

_I would like to make the following room request. 1st choice: Ewa  Building, long wing facing the pool, high floor (prefer 12 or higher).  2nd choice: Waianae Building, facing the pool, high floor (12 or higher). _

Will I get it, who knows but it never hurts to ask!  We will find out in May.


----------



## eva

eandesmom said:


> Just log into member services, use the contact form and put your travel plan number in the subject line.  What I love about it is then you get an email confirming that they got your request back (along with the disclaimers) but still, you can save it if need be.  After I read what you were told I actually called Aulani (mostly as I had a few other questions) and was able to speak to the front desk who pulled up my ressie and saw the request right there   The problem with a phone request is most often MS will generalize it versus keeping any specifics you want.  So for example at OKW last summer they'd have entered "millers road area" when what I wanted was upper floor, water view buildings xx, xx ,xx,xx,xx preferred in that order.  And while there aren't any garuntees, I did get my exact request on that one, as well as at Vero so I do think the very specific request can't hurt.  A specific villa?  Chances are slim but if you give them enough to work with and a clear idea of what is important to you, it should help.
> 
> For Aulani my request reads as follows for our ocean view studio.
> 
> _I would like to make the following room request. 1st choice: Ewa  Building, long wing facing the pool, high floor (prefer 12 or higher).  2nd choice: Waianae Building, facing the pool, high floor (12 or higher). _
> 
> Will I get it, who knows but it never hurts to ask!  We will find out in May.



Thanks so much! When in May are you going? We will be there from the 11th to the 19th.


----------



## Leilanie94

My family and I will be there the weekend of January 18, 2013. We are celebrating both my boys birthdays.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

luv2sleep said:


> Anyone stay over Christmas?  How was the weather?  Was it crowded?



We left the 22nd, but it was full when we left. Our friends who were traveling with us left the 20th and had tried starting a few weeks ahead to add additional nights on cash, but it was sold out. We didn't feel crowded ever. It was hard to find a chair poolside, but if you took one by the towel checkout there was plenty and for us, we used the lazy river and water slides the most. 

The weather was nice- 70's mostly, a couple days hit 80. It was pretty windy and rained in little spits. The CM's were all bundled up and many apologized for the "bad weather" as if sprinkling in the 70's was terrible!  I think it got "better" after we left. 

The good news is that DH gave me the go-ahead to add on there!! I won't until our VGC is paid off which is about a year away. But we are planning a return for spring break or June of 2015, so the timing will work out great to use that 11 month advantage!! So excited. We absolutely loved it.


----------



## ACDSNY

Silly Little Pixie said:


> The good news is that DH gave me the go-ahead to add on there!! I won't until our VGC is paid off which is about a year away. But we are planning a return for spring break or June of 2015, so the timing will work out great to use that 11 month advantage!! So excited. We absolutely loved it.


 
I can understand why you'd want to add on at Aulani.  We came back 3 weeks ago and I'm trying to fight add-on-itis really bad as we want to go back June 2014.  We only need a small add-on so I really wanted VGC, but nothing is available in our UY so thinking Aulani might win out.


----------



## TifffanyD

We just booked our flights for June!! Pretty happy with the itineraries and very happy with the price... I was figuring 1k per pax at worst... maybe 850 on average... and got it down to 700! YAY! Excited to be welcomed home! 5 months away...


----------



## Anal Annie

TifffanyD said:


> We just booked our flights for June!! Pretty happy with the itineraries and very happy with the price... I was figuring 1k per pax at worst... maybe 850 on average... and got it down to 700! YAY! Excited to be welcomed home! 5 months away...



Good deal!!   Tell me about your flights!!  Which airline / travel website did you use?  Are you going straight from FL?  I have been watching for our flights in August....so far they are looking to be WAAAY over $1,000 (incl. a stop in CA) no matter which way I attempt to set them up.


----------



## stacieps

Anal Annie said:


> Good deal!!   Tell me about your flights!!  Which airline / travel website did you use?  Are you going straight from FL?  I have been watching for our flights in August....so far they are looking to be WAAAY over $1,000 (incl. a stop in CA) no matter which way I attempt to set them up.



We are doing a combo Oahu/Aulani and VGC trip 6/28-7/12.
I watched fares for a while using Kayak.  I watched "multi-city" prices and also prices booking separately.  I ended up booking separately:  non-stop Boston - LAX (6/28-7/12) and non-stop LAX - HNL (6/28-7/7).  Total per person was $890.  Booking a multi-city ticket would have been over $1,000pp.

So, we fly
6/28 BOS - LAX (mid-morning arrival)
6/28 LAX - HNL (4:30ish departure, so we have several hours at LAX)
7/7 HNL - LAX
7/12 LAX - BOS

Our BOS-LAX r/t is Virgin America, LAX-HNL r/t is Delta.  

Good luck!


----------



## Anal Annie

stacieps said:


> We are doing a combo Oahu/Aulani and VGC trip 6/28-7/12.
> I watched fares for a while using Kayak.  I watched "multi-city" prices and also prices booking separately.  I ended up booking separately:  non-stop Boston - LAX (6/28-7/12) and non-stop LAX - HNL (6/28-7/7).  Total per person was $890.  Booking a multi-city ticket would have been over $1,000pp.
> 
> So, we fly
> 6/28 BOS - LAX (mid-morning arrival)
> 6/28 LAX - HNL (4:30ish departure, so we have several hours at LAX)
> 7/7 HNL - LAX
> 7/12 LAX - BOS
> 
> Our BOS-LAX r/t is Virgin America, LAX-HNL r/t is Delta.
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah, I have been using both Kayak and Airfare Watchdog....  I have priced EVERY airline and EVERY airport in the DC area between the here and LA...and again pretty much everything possible between LA and HI.    I agree, the "multi-city" thing is generally higher than pricing separate....I can't believe how much the mainland flights are between here & CA.  SW is the cheapest so far (They have ONE one-way for $186 and the rest are all over $200)...but they haven't released their dates far enough into August for me to price a return...   May end up using Hawaiian Airline between LA and HI.   Get this...their cheapest flight to HNL is to fly to Maui and transfer rather than just going direct.  Go figure.   It would be like $109 pp cheaper to do that.   The cheapest Hawaiian Airline flights from LA to HNL then a hop to Maui then back to LA are currently running about $646 pp - there are 3 of us so we're looking at over $1,900 just for that portion....and then the DC - LA round trips are looking to cost around $400 pp at best so that's another $1,200.  So about $3,100ish just for flights.   I really thought I'd be able to find cheaper flights between DC and LA.


----------



## TifffanyD

Anal Annie said:


> Good deal!!   Tell me about your flights!!  Which airline / travel website did you use?  Are you going straight from FL?  I have been watching for our flights in August....so far they are looking to be WAAAY over $1,000 (incl. a stop in CA) no matter which way I attempt to set them up.



I put a farewatch on Kayak for both the thursday and friday, to see which was cheaper. It came back today with $713 on Thursday with 2 stops or $709 on friday with one. We are flying Tampa -> Atl -> Honolulu. Not direct from FL but a short hop to Atlanta. A decent layover there - like 2.5 hours on the way there and 5 hours on the way back. Lowest price ended up being with Delta.

ETA: When I went to Delta.com and tried to get the price it wouldn't work... I had to click through from kayak to get it. My TA couldn't seem to get the price on kayak or delta... got something more expensive with an 11 hour (???) layover. So I grabbed it fast.


----------



## Abevans31

Quick question,  if we live locally can we use DVC points to just book one night at Aulani?  I keep seeing that there is a minimum stay required (on certain blogs but nothing official), and that just doesn't sound right to me given the whole DVC flexibility angle and all.  

Thanks!


----------



## luv2sleep

Abevans31 said:
			
		

> Quick question,  if we live locally can we use DVC points to just book one night at Aulani?  I keep seeing that there is a minimum stay required (on certain blogs but nothing official), and that just doesn't sound right to me given the whole DVC flexibility angle and all.
> 
> Thanks!



I booked one night this past October and it was no issue at all.


----------



## eva

We booked United direct from Chicago to Honolulu for $726 each. Then I booked through Hawaiian Island from Honolulu to Kona on the Big Island. I ended up booking through them the hotel too and saved a fortune. I really wanted to stay at the Fairmont Orchid in a deluxe ocean view. But no matter where I looked the cheapest I could find was a 30% discount. But the room was still $365 a night with tax. Well, through Hawaiian Air I got round trip flights and four nights at the Fairmont in a delux ocean view for under $1,500. Pretty much got the flight for two for free.


----------



## Anal Annie

So we are trying to time our trip to Aulani to coincide with another DISer family that was on one of our DCL cruises a few years ago.  They are not DVC owners and think they have found a good deal at the Turtle Bay Resort on the North Shore....so they'd be staying like an hour away from Aulani...  We'd like to be able to "hook up" with them here & there but being an hour away doesn't make it so convenient...  Of course we'd drive up there to meet them but I would also like to have them over at least once to Aulani.  We'll only be in a studio so visiting in the room wouldn't be a whole lot of fun with the 3 of us and the 4 of them...  But so I was wondering IF we rented a cabana for a day can we request one by the beach and have them in it with us?  Is there a rule against that?  Would they have to pay $35 parking or could they park down the street somewhere & we could go pick them up or something?   I am assuming there are no guest passes for them to be able use the pools but isn't the beach public?  (I thought all beaches in Hawaii were public.)   And if we pay goodness knows how much for a cabana can't we have people in it with us as long as we don't exceed the max. occupancy?  (And how much ARE the cabanas anyway and what is the max. number of people?!)


----------



## TifffanyD

Anal Annie said:
			
		

> So we are trying to time our trip to Aulani to coincide with another DISer family that was on one of our DCL cruises a few years ago.  They are not DVC owners and think they have found a good deal at the Turtle Bay Resort on the North Shore....so they'd be staying like an hour away from Aulani...  We'd like to be able to "hook up" with them here & there but being an hour away doesn't make it so convenient...  Of course we'd drive up there to meet them but I would also like to have them over at least once to Aulani.  We'll only be in a studio so visiting in the room wouldn't be a whole lot of fun with the 3 of us and the 4 of them...  But so I was wondering IF we rented a cabana for a day can we request one by the beach and have them in it with us?  Is there a rule against that?  Would they have to pay $35 parking or could they park down the street somewhere & we could go pick them up or something?   I am assuming there are no guest passes for them to be able use the pools but isn't the beach public?  (I thought all beaches in Hawaii were public.)   And if we pay goodness knows how much for a cabana can't we have people in it with us as long as we don't exceed the max. occupancy?  (And how much ARE the cabanas anyway and what is the max. number of people?!)



Oh my gosh... I would call the resort. Can y'all just meet up at s public beach and park in the middle?


----------



## eandesmom

I would suggest using yapta, not kayak to track. I used to have great luck with Kayak but for the last couple of years, not so much.  Thanks to Yapta though have been able to pounce on flights when they drop.

Depending on where you are coming from, you may all want to check out Alaska flights to HI from Seattle, there can be some good deals and great times.

We are lucky, I scored on our May flights doing a combo of miles and 2 different one way tickets and paid $300 each for non stops and my preferred times (Alaska there, Delta back).  Generally I know flights to SEA aren't a deal but we've gone east for 200-500 per ticket depending on the location so for those struggling with airfare, it may be worth tracking.  

Also, on Alaska, if the flight drops at ALL, you can get a credit for the difference, each and every time it drops up until departure time.  From here, Hawaiian is always more expensive than Alaska and they have similar routes and options.


----------



## eandesmom

Anal Annie said:


> So we are trying to time our trip to Aulani to coincide with another DISer family that was on one of our DCL cruises a few years ago.  They are not DVC owners and think they have found a good deal at the Turtle Bay Resort on the North Shore....so they'd be staying like an hour away from Aulani...  We'd like to be able to "hook up" with them here & there but being an hour away doesn't make it so convenient...  Of course we'd drive up there to meet them but I would also like to have them over at least once to Aulani.  We'll only be in a studio so visiting in the room wouldn't be a whole lot of fun with the 3 of us and the 4 of them...  But so I was wondering IF we rented a cabana for a day can we request one by the beach and have them in it with us?  Is there a rule against that?  Would they have to pay $35 parking or could they park down the street somewhere & we could go pick them up or something?   I am assuming there are no guest passes for them to be able use the pools but isn't the beach public?  (I thought all beaches in Hawaii were public.)   And if we pay goodness knows how much for a cabana can't we have people in it with us as long as we don't exceed the max. occupancy?  (And how much ARE the cabanas anyway and what is the max. number of people?!)



The beach is definitely public, no issues there and I can't imagine Aulani cares who is in your cabana, if you are paying.  Parking they would have to pay and not sure on the pool.  I'd call the resort directly and ask for the front desk, reservations answers but they will transfer you and the desk is super helpful!


----------



## luv2sleep

eandesmom said:
			
		

> The beach is definitely public, no issues there and I can't imagine Aulani cares who is in your cabana, if you are paying.  Parking they would have to pay and not sure on the pool.  I'd call the resort directly and ask for the front desk, reservations answers but they will transfer you and the desk is super helpful!



They give you wristbands for pool use. The beach is public. Not sure about the beach chairs though.


----------



## eandesmom

luv2sleep said:


> They give you wristbands for pool use. The beach is public. Not sure about the beach chairs though.



Ugh, do you have to get one each day? I hate wearing those things.


----------



## luv2sleep

eandesmom said:
			
		

> Ugh, do you have to get one each day? I hate wearing those things.



Yes I think so. I was only there one day on a cruise stop but I remember hearing they change color every day. I'm sure someone who had a longer trip can chime in about that.


----------



## G'sMaman

Anal Annie said:


> But so I was wondering IF we rented a cabana for a day can we request one by the beach and have them in it with us?



Unfortunately, the cabanas are located near the pool on the property (some have views of the beach) so you would need a wristband to access it.  You could rent beach chairs/umbrellas on the beach since it's public, but you wouldn't have the amenities/advantages of a private cabana.  BTW - good luck with your airfare!


----------



## frank808

New wrist bands everyday.


----------



## G'sMaman

eandesmom said:


> Ugh, do you have to get one each day? I hate wearing those things.



Unfortunately, yes.  I hate those things as well!


----------



## eandesmom

frank808 said:


> New wrist bands everyday.





G'sMaman said:


> Unfortunately, yes.  I hate those things as well!



Ugh but I'm glad to know this now, I won't be surprised or annoyed when it happens.


----------



## Anal Annie

G'sMaman said:


> Unfortunately, the cabanas are located near the pool on the property (some have views of the beach) so you would need a wristband to access it.  You could rent beach chairs/umbrellas on the beach since it's public, but you wouldn't have the amenities/advantages of a private cabana.  BTW - good luck with your airfare!



That's a bummer that they couldn't even sit under a cabana with us if we rented one.  So there are chairs for rent on the beach from like a public stand?   Any idea how much they run?  Would it be just as feasible for a week to go to Costco or Target and BUY an umbrella & chairs?


----------



## G'sMaman

Anal Annie said:


> That's a bummer that they couldn't even sit under a cabana with us if we rented one.  So there are chairs for rent on the beach from like a public stand?   Any idea how much they run?  Would it be just as feasible for a week to go to Costco or Target and BUY an umbrella & chairs?



Actually, I stand corrected.  I remember now that you don't have to rent the beach chairs and umbrellas - it's run by the hotel and it's free if you're a guest.  On most days we rented the two person "Casabellas" and there is a charge for that:

http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities-amenities/pools-beach/beach/


----------



## Meemoo

Hello to all my fellow Aulani Ohana,

We are new DVC members, we proudly jumped on board at Aulani this year 

Aulani is so beautiful, and our family can't wait to return! I look forward to joining in on all your discussions and hearing about all your wonderful trips to Aulani


----------



## aclov

Has anyone ever purchased the Hawaii Dining Card or Go Oahu Card?   It's stressful to be tied to places and I like to be flexible but I also enjoy saving!


----------



## Parkhopper

Can anyone give me more information regarding the grills on property?  Where exactly can they be found?  Are they gas grills or charcoal?  Do you need to reserve them (or the tools) and where do you need to do so?

Thanks!

Suzi


----------



## aclov

Can u buy snorkel gear at Costco or elsewhere for a reasonable price?I would prefer to buy it there instead of bringing it with me from home.


----------



## TifffanyD

aclov said:
			
		

> Can u buy snorkel gear at Costco or elsewhere for a reasonable price?I would prefer to buy it there instead of bringing it with me from home.



You can rent it at aulani... I think they have length of stay rentals?


----------



## eandesmom

Parkhopper said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me more information regarding the grills on property?  Where exactly can they be found?  Are they gas grills or charcoal?  Do you need to reserve them (or the tools) and where do you need to do so?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Suzi



I think they are by Aunties, charcoal and I've no idea on tools.


----------



## wdrl

eandesmom said:


> Ugh, do you have to get one each day? I hate wearing those things.



As others have posted, Aulani guests get a different colored wristband for each day.  I heard Aulani has at least 13 different colors, plus there has been one color retired already.  






We only wore one wristband at a time, but many guests wore all of their bands for the entire length of their stay.

You'll need a wristband to use any of Aulani's water features, including the pool, lazy river, slides, towels, etc.  You'll also need the wristbands if you want to use Aulani's beach umbrellas and lounge chairs on the beach, which are free to Aulani guests.


----------



## Doingitagain

Any suggestions for a small group whale watching excursion?  We are there in March and the one through Aulani is not available that week.

Thanks!


----------



## nicola28

Doingitagain said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for a small group whale watching excursion?  We are there in March and the one through Aulani is not available that week.
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry not sure of whale watching but we are here right now in a 1 bedroom ocean view and it is amazing. I would be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## cruella1114

Hoku Nai'a seems to have the best deals and is close to Aulani. Very good reviews also. We are going Feb 1 and are using them.


----------



## cruella1114

nicola28 said:
			
		

> Sorry not sure of whale watching but we are here right now in a 1 bedroom ocean view and it is amazing. I would be happy to answer any questions.



Nicola28 ,
 How is the weather right now ? We are arriving Feb 1 -10 and I am curious about the weather. Also how do you like the 1 bedroom villa ? We are 8 people staying in a 2 bedroom lockoff plus an additional studio. I am hoping we will have enough room. I am wait listed for an additional studio.


----------



## TinkerBe11

Subscribing


----------



## leinalani

Aloha Kakahiaka!

We're O'ahu locals that bought Aulani back in October on the last day of our staycation.  I was feelin' the end-of-vacation letdown happening and you can imagine what happened next.  We haven't used our points just yet BUT we have a great trip planned for June at the Grand Californian Villas.  However, I couldn't NOT stay at Aulani for all of 2013 so we have a stay planned for New Years Eve!  I can't wait to be able to watch the fireworks from the beach and not have to worry about parking or driving home after the fireworks.  Then spending the next couple days lounging around the pool.  It's gonna be fun!


----------



## Doingitagain

We just returned from a week at Aulani.  It is a beautiful resort and the staff is wonderful.  However, it may be a while until we return.  We were a family of four adults, and found there were no adult only areas (unless you wanted to pay extra for the spa).  The adult pool has been removed (with no intention to replace) and all the areas are open to everyone.  

We have stayed at many Disney resorts and have done ten Disney cruises.  We really enjoy Disney's theming and service, and we like kids.  It is just that we've never felt quite this density of children.  There were even kids using the lazy river as a swimming pool and playing in the hot tubs.  Kids running everywhere inside and out.  I know Disney is a family resort and I love that, just was disappointed there wasn't a get away.  We'll definitely go back when we have younger family members to share it with.


----------



## dreamlinda

So happy you enjoyed your trip,  we also enjoyed the resort.  As a couple, we try to travel to Disney in the off seasons (for familys) realizing there isn't really an off season in Hawaii.  

We visited in Feb. '12 which is not a school break time for most schools and we had a nice mix of age groups ~ and that adult quiet pool was frequented by adults with small children.  I think it was probably an attractive option for parents who wanted to be in a pool with their little ones.   The Lazy river really was lazy, and lovely since it was not over crowded.  Of course, we were there before the Iwa tower opened, so naturally there were fewer guests...


----------



## Tikihula

Have they moved the Starlit Hui to its new location yet?  We have two Island View studios reserved, and it was suggested we request the long Ewa building overlooking the Starlit Hui grounds, so we could watch it from our balcony.  I had read some time ago that the show was going to be moved to a new area, but I can't figure out where that will be.  Any comments or suggestions on what to put on our request?  It would be nice to get a glimpse of the ocean, or perhaps peek at the sunset, but I'm not sure what to ask for.  Do any of the Island View rooms look out over the pool or lazy river?


----------



## ACDSNY

Tikihula said:


> Have they moved the Starlit Hui to its new location yet?


 
Yes the Starlit Hui was on the island side of the Ewa tower when we were there in December.


----------



## Tikihula

ACDSNY said:


> Yes the Starlit Hui was on the island side of the Ewa tower when we were there in December.



Thanks.


----------



## lesabrowning

We added on points back in September on a cruise.  We will be making our first visit with a 2BR villa in just over a week. I booked a babysitting service for our our 11 year old and 8 month old for one evening so hubby and I can have a date night off property.  (we are already dining at the on property restaurants with the kiddos)  We had looked at going to a local Luau, but they get such mixed reviews that I am just not sure.  I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions on what we might consider?  Any great restaurants to suggest or some great thing you did as a date night?  I am seafood allergic but otherwise pretty open minded.


----------



## Aurora1959

Doingitagain said:


> We just returned from a week at Aulani.  It is a beautiful resort and the staff is wonderful.  However, it may be a while until we return.  We were a family of four adults, and found there were no adult only areas (unless you wanted to pay extra for the spa).  The adult pool has been removed (with no intention to replace) and all the areas are open to everyone.
> 
> We have stayed at many Disney resorts and have done ten Disney cruises.  We really enjoy Disney's theming and service, and we like kids.  It is just that we've never felt quite this density of children.  There were even kids using the lazy river as a swimming pool and playing in the hot tubs.  Kids running everywhere inside and out.  I know Disney is a family resort and I love that, just was disappointed there wasn't a get away.  We'll definitely go back when we have younger family members to share it with.



We were there in May/June 2012 and I really liked the adult pool area. I do wish that they had kept it. I also would have preferred a hot tub that wasn't over-run with kids that are screaming and have no appreciation for it's location. Whenever we walked by the ones that overlook the beach there were no adults nearby, except ones with babies. In a perfect world they would keep a kid-free area with nice views.


----------



## dreamlinda

Aurora1959 said:


> We were there in May/June 2012 and I really liked the adult pool area. I do wish that they had kept it. I also would have preferred a hot tub that wasn't over-run with kids that are screaming and have no appreciation for it's location. Whenever we walked by the ones that overlook the beach there were no adults nearby, except ones with babies. In a perfect world they would keep a kid-free area with nice views.



*Agreed!!!!    Disney ~ are you listening??*


----------



## beeadude

lesabrowning said:


> We added on points back in September on a cruise.  We will be making our first visit with a 2BR villa in just over a week. I booked a babysitting service for our our 11 year old and 8 month old for one evening so hubby and I can have a date night off property.  (we are already dining at the on property restaurants with the kiddos)  We had looked at going to a local Luau, but they get such mixed reviews that I am just not sure.  I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions on what we might consider?  Any great restaurants to suggest or some great thing you did as a date night?  I am seafood allergic but otherwise pretty open minded.



We went for our 40th anniversary and the concierge at Auluni made reservations for us at Azur, in the Marriott, right next door. We sat outside by their pond under the stars. OMG! There were only 2 tables for 2 on the grass area with long linen table clothes and candles. The chef is from Italy and the food reflected it. What an experience something right out of a romantic movie.


----------



## Sir William

Aurora1959 said:


> We were there in May/June 2012 and I really liked the adult pool area. I do wish that they had kept it. I also would have preferred a hot tub that wasn't over-run with kids that are screaming and have no appreciation for it's location. Whenever we walked by the ones that overlook the beach there were no adults nearby, except ones with babies. In a perfect world they would keep a kid-free area with nice views.




We were there last week and on their survey I made the same basic comment about Ama Ama.  DW and I were there for sunset and surrounded by kids.  I'm OK with kids, after all it's Disney, but I suggested they need to have an adult only dining area within the restaurant.


----------



## Aurora1959

beeadude said:


> We went for our 40th anniversary and the concierge at Auluni made reservations for us at Azur, in the Marriott, right next door. We sat outside by their pond under the stars. OMG! There were only 2 tables for 2 on the grass area with long linen table clothes and candles. The chef is from Italy and the food reflected it. What an experience something right out of a romantic movie.



Wow - definitely saving that for later. Sounds like it was wonderful. We do a whole Hawaii one year, cruise the next. This year is an Alaskan Cruise, so next year we will do Aulani again. And I'm certainly going to remember that. 



Sir William said:


> We were there last week and on their survey I made the same basic comment about Ama Ama.  DW and I were there for sunset and surrounded by kids.  I'm OK with kids, after all it's Disney, but I suggested they need to have an adult only dining area within the restaurant.



I agree, I'm OK with kids too. But I also think that while the kids need an "adult-free" zone, we need a "kid-free" zone too.  I really like the quiet pool area on the ship and took advantage of the same thing while at Aulani.  I'm not saying the area has to be huge either. And rowdy and/or rude adults wouldn't be welcome either. In fact, I wouldn't mind tweens and teens if they were conducting themselves in a mature manner either. It's all about having a nice quiet zone where you can relax. It's very hard to do that when a 4 year old is screaming, jumping or what not. And they deserve to do that screaming and jumping, let's just do it where all the other kids are doing it too.


----------



## lchute1158

I am a new owner at Aulani, and new to DVC.  Just booked our first visit December 1st for my daughters 5th birthday.


----------



## bigskyernurse

Just added on at Aulani!! Can't wait to stay there in January, 2015 for our honeymoon!!


----------



## asunutgirl

I can't believe I haven't found this thread until now.  I need to read the whole thing when I have time.

We are Aulani owners - bought on the Fantasy last August.  We have a very old timeshare that we inherited that is terrible and have been trying to decide what to do with it.  We drove by Aulani when it was under construction and were very intrigued with the idea of Disney in Hawaii.  I made my husband go to the DVC presentation on the ship because I wanted the shipboard credit.  Of course, we didn't win that but ended up buying 160 points while we are on the ship.  We've gotten rid of the old one!

We have our first trip booked for August and we can't wait!  2 grown ups, 2 kids.  We are all SCUBA divers so we are very excited.  Mickey and great diving in one trip!


----------



## honeylove

asunutgirl said:


> I can't believe I haven't found this thread until now.  I need to read the whole thing when I have time.



Same here! We bought our initial set of points in May 2012, after staying there on the hotel side for my DH's conference next door. I always wanted to learn more about the DVC and so we scheduled a tour; hook, line and sinker, we were reeled in! We just added on a couple weeks ago so we won't have to borrow for trips to WDW!

We live here and yet, I still enjoy doing the staycation thing (only at Aulani)!


----------



## deploylinux

Just purchased our first DVC points at Aulani (350 pts, villa 11E  if I remember).  We are in San Diego so hawaii, dvc cruises, and disneyland are now part of our recurring vacation planning....

What I still need to work out is whether we'll really need to get a rental car when visiting (I find driving in unfamiliar locations stressful as I'm very safety concious).  And, also how we can save on food costs...the in room family meal rates seem out of this world.... If there is a reasonable cost onsite buffet or a simple restaurant we can walk to with kids that would be ideal.  

Also while dreaming, if disney had cruises between west coast and hawaii or a good deal for visiting the other islands during extended stays....


----------



## elrod1

Someone said earlier that the outdoor hydrotherapy gardens at the spa would be operational again by the 24th of this month. Can anyone verify or refute?


----------



## eandesmom

elrod1 said:


> Someone said earlier that the outdoor hydrotherapy gardens at the spa would be operational again by the 24th of this month. Can anyone verify or refute?



They reopened on the 22nd and were up and running on the 24th when we were there


----------



## honeylove

deploylinux said:


> What I still need to work out is whether we'll really need to get a rental car when visiting (I find driving in unfamiliar locations stressful as I'm very safety concious).  And, also how we can save on food costs...the in room family meal rates seem out of this world.... If there is a reasonable cost onsite buffet or a simple restaurant we can walk to with kids that would be ideal.
> 
> Also while dreaming, if disney had cruises between west coast and hawaii or a good deal for visiting the other islands during extended stays....



I guess it depends on what you want to do? Aulani does have a shuttle that will take you to the mall (2x/wk) and such, and you could do the excursions where they will take you out via their shuttles. But if you want to go and eat off property that may be complicated or even to get to the North Shore.

Honestly, all the food on property is pricey. Its equal to dining at Disneyland everyday. They have one buffet called the Makahiki but that adds up in cost very quickly. There are restaurants across the resort, but that too is limited.

Oh and they had a cruise from SoCal to Hawaii last year. Last I heard they were going to do another one, but not too sure when that one is going to happen.


----------



## JWG

Hey all - just wanted to tell all of you Aulani owners - go somewhere else for New Years!! 

I'm trying to book 12/22 - 1/3 and there is nothing 12/29 - 1/1.  I mean, nothing.  We have a 2BR for 12/22-12/28.  Then we have a studio from 12/28-12/31 with a second studio for 12/28 - 12/29.

So, we still need 12/29 - 1/3 for one group and 12/31-1/3 for the 2nd.  I really think that WDW would be much better for all of you this year.


----------



## TifffanyD

JWG said:


> Hey all - just wanted to tell all of you Aulani owners - go somewhere else for New Years!!
> 
> I'm trying to book 12/22 - 1/3 and there is nothing 12/29 - 1/1.  I mean, nothing.  We have a 2BR for 12/22-12/28.  Then we have a studio from 12/28-12/31 with a second studio for 12/28 - 12/29.
> 
> So, we still need 12/29 - 1/3 for one group and 12/31-1/3 for the 2nd.  I really think that WDW would be much better for all of you this year.



Sorry, we paid our dues (literally!)


----------



## asunutgirl

JWG said:


> Hey all - just wanted to tell all of you Aulani owners - go somewhere else for New Years!!
> 
> I'm trying to book 12/22 - 1/3 and there is nothing 12/29 - 1/1.  I mean, nothing.  We have a 2BR for 12/22-12/28.  Then we have a studio from 12/28-12/31 with a second studio for 12/28 - 12/29.
> 
> So, we still need 12/29 - 1/3 for one group and 12/31-1/3 for the 2nd.  I really think that WDW would be much better for all of you this year.



We will be on the Dream for NYE so we aren't clogging up Aulani for you.  Must be someone else.


----------



## Cinderpamela

JWG said:


> Hey all - just wanted to tell all of you Aulani owners - go somewhere else for New Years!!
> 
> I'm trying to book 12/22 - 1/3 and there is nothing 12/29 - 1/1.  I mean, nothing.  We have a 2BR for 12/22-12/28.  Then we have a studio from 12/28-12/31 with a second studio for 12/28 - 12/29.
> 
> So, we still need 12/29 - 1/3 for one group and 12/31-1/3 for the 2nd.  I really think that WDW would be much better for all of you this year.



Have been stalking my 7 month window and managed to get a 1bedroom from 12/25- checkin out on 12/30 but that's it! Everything is booked and it's going to be a busy holiday season at Aulani! (making me wish I would have gotten Aulani as my home resort, didn't realize then how much we would love it there!) 

Would have loved to stay at least another day or two at Aulani, but now I think our plan will be to Island hop over to Maui.... not too bad of a plan B!


----------



## Sir William

deploylinux said:


> What I still need to work out is whether we'll really need to get a rental car when visiting (I find driving in unfamiliar locations stressful as I'm very safety concious).  And, also how we can save on food costs...the in room family meal rates seem out of this world.... If there is a reasonable cost onsite buffet or a simple restaurant we can walk to with kids that would be ideal....




Resort  restaurants in Hawaii,not just Aulani, are pricey.  Kapolei, about 5 miles eastward, has a number of low to moderately priced restaurants.  But you'll need a car to get there.  There is also a Safeway, Wal-Mart, and Target where you can buy groceries, though you will note that prices are generally higher than those on the mainland.

If you want to do anything on Oahu besides enjoy all that the Aulani has to offer, you are either going to need a car or pay high prices to go on the various tours.  Driving in Hawaii, however, is about as stress free as you can get as most drive the speed limit and are usually courteous.


----------



## TagsMissy

We drank the addon kool-aid and added on points. We now have a small 100pt contract at Aulani as well! Hello neighbours!


----------



## DenLo

We too just did a 100 pt. add on at Aulani.  It gives us the opportunity to go there every 2 years in a studio.  Should have bought when Aulani was first opened for sales.

TagsMissy, congratulations, aloha!


----------



## TagsMissy

DenLo said:


> We too just did a 100 pt. add on at Aulani.  It gives us the opportunity to go there every 2 years in a studio.  Should have bought when Aulani was first opened for sales.
> 
> TagsMissy, congratulations, aloha!



Yes.... same here, or we should have even bought then we were at Aulani last year. Oh well... LOL We just bought on a cruise so at least we got $1500 incentive, that certainly helped.


----------



## JWG

Is Aulani selling well?  I know it's popular and can be challenging at 7 months because other members want to go (us included), but are sales strong?  I know this is harder to get than the Floriday properties, but I'm just curious if they'll continue to look for off-site properties to build at.

There was quite a break between HH, VB and Aulani with DC getting scrapped (location wasn't good anyway).

I have mixed feelings about this concep as I want DVC to do well and life outside of the parks is important, but the added pressure that puts on the park resorts' availability will be noticeable.


----------



## Iceman93

I really think Aulani was all due to Joe Rohde's passion for the project.  He's from Hawaii, and it's clear from his previous projects (Animal Kingdom, Adventurer's Club, Trader Sam's, etc.) that he loves the tiki lifestyle and all that goes with it.

That being said, Hawaii is an ideal location for a non-park DVC resort.  They found a great location in Ko Olina, and probably got a deal on the land because the economy has been poor for so long.  For the longest time I secretly thought Disney would end buying the Grand Wailea resort on Maui and turn it into a combination hotel/DVC, calling it "Disney's Grand Hawaiian Resort & Spa" or "Disney's Grand Wailean Resort & Spa".  When the original owners went belly-up and the place was sold for a song, I was really surprised it was Hilton who bought it and not Disney.  But I also understand the reasoning--they probably would have spent as much getting the Grand Wailea up to Disney standards as they did to build Aulani from scratch (money Hilton hasn't invested in the place, by the way).  And Oahu is much easier for Asian tourists to get to than Maui, who make up a sizable portion of Aulani's clientele.

I suspect there will be additional non-park DVC resorts in the future.  Personally, I'd love to see one in Las Vegas.  The defunct Ritz-Carlton would be the right location--away from the strip so the family "vibe" can be maintained, but close enough for visitors to go see the glitz of Vegas when they want to.  DC is another busy tourist destination; I'm still incensed that Disney's America never got built, though.  Maybe San Antonio (with excursions to the Alamo, Schlitterbahn, etc.) or Houston (Space Center Houston, which was designed by Imagineering)?  I'm having trouble coming up with other domestic locations that have enough of a draw to make the investment worthwhile, but then again I never in a million years would have chosen Vero Beach or Hilton Head Island.  When you consider how obscure those destinations are, they could really go almost anywhere!


----------



## karebear06

We live in East Tennessee and would love for there to be a DVC resort in the Smoky Mountains. Somewhere outside of Gatlinburg bordering the national park would be perfect.


----------



## TifffanyD

Iceman93 said:


> I really think Aulani was all due to Joe Rohde's passion for the project.  He's from Hawaii, and it's clear from his previous projects (Animal Kingdom, Adventurer's Club, Trader Sam's, etc.) that he loves the tiki lifestyle and all that goes with it.
> 
> That being said, Hawaii is an ideal location for a non-park DVC resort.  They found a great location in Ko Olina, and probably got a deal on the land because the economy has been poor for so long.  For the longest time I secretly thought Disney would end buying the Grand Wailea resort on Maui and turn it into a combination hotel/DVC, calling it "Disney's Grand Hawaiian Resort & Spa" or "Disney's Grand Wailean Resort & Spa".  When the original owners went belly-up and the place was sold for a song, I was really surprised it was Hilton who bought it and not Disney.  But I also understand the reasoning--they probably would have spent as much getting the Grand Wailea up to Disney standards as they did to build Aulani from scratch (money Hilton hasn't invested in the place, by the way).  And Oahu is much easier for Asian tourists to get to than Maui, who make up a sizable portion of Aulani's clientele.
> 
> I suspect there will be additional non-park DVC resorts in the future.  Personally, I'd love to see one in Las Vegas.  The defunct Ritz-Carlton would be the right location--away from the strip so the family "vibe" can be maintained, but close enough for visitors to go see the glitz of Vegas when they want to.  DC is another busy tourist destination; I'm still incensed that Disney's America never got built, though.  Maybe San Antonio (with excursions to the Alamo, Schlitterbahn, etc.) or Houston (Space Center Houston, which was designed by Imagineering)?  I'm having trouble coming up with other domestic locations that have enough of a draw to make the investment worthwhile, but then again I never in a million years would have chosen Vero Beach or Hilton Head Island.  When you consider how obscure those destinations are, they could really go almost anywhere!



This is a really great post and gave me things to think about.

I could see Las Vegas working as it's a place people will return to time and time again. However, if I was planning on returning there I wouldn't want to stay off the strip.

As for San Antonio and Houston... they are places I might go once but would never buy there.

New York would be a good destination and they could have excursions to Disney broadway shows and events. Tie it in to the ABD like they do with Hawaii.


----------



## lchute1158

Is like to see coastal southern California,  like laguna Beach or Dana point


----------



## e46m3

I just bought resale for 170 points.


----------



## asunutgirl

lchute1158 said:


> Is like to see coastal southern California,  like laguna Beach or Dana point



Me too.  Close enough to DLR but far enough away to be it's own resort.  Only issue with that is that CA beaches are cold in the winter.  

I also like the NYC idea.


----------



## TagsMissy

e46m3 said:


> I just bought resale for 170 points.



Welcome!!


----------



## e46m3

TagsMissy said:


> Welcome!!



Thanks!  I am super excited. We will be going in Sept for the very first time.


----------



## TagsMissy

Well everything is in order with our new purchase... I see dues owing... lol time to pull out the visa again.


----------



## lchute1158

Just toured aulani yesterday... That place is Spectacular


----------



## TifffanyD

We just landed in Honolulu and I saw Aulani from the plane!

We don't check in for 8 days tho... sniff


----------



## lodge

What side of the plane were you on... I plan on getting some good pictures!


----------



## TifffanyD

lodge said:


> What side of the plane were you on... I plan on getting some good pictures!



We were on the left side facing the front (port if talking about a ship...lol) on Delta

I didn't take pics since it was during "turn electronic devices off" time


----------



## lodge

TifffanyD said:


> We were on the left side facing the front (port if talking about a ship...lol) on Delta
> 
> I didn't take pics since it was during "turn electronic devices off" time



Such a good passenger!! Thank you for the info.... that's funny you think in maritime language!


----------



## Sir William

lodge said:


> Such a good passenger!! Thank you for the info.... that's funny you think in maritime language!



We sat on the starboard side and all the good views were on the port side as we landed.  

There are a lot of "nautical" terms used in aviation, to include "port" and "starboard" when referring to the wings and engines.


----------



## luv2sleep

Bought Aulani points last year. Went once on the 2 week Hawaii Disney cruise. It's beautiful but  I am feeling buyer's remorse. Oahu is just not my favorite island and the beach was actually disappointing. Maui beaches are so much nicer. I just went to WDW and stayed at BLT for a week. I loved it so much. I especially loved the airfare. I keep searching for decent airfare to try to make a trip there (I live in CA) and the lowest I can find is $600pp. My round trip for 2 to Orlando cost that much.  I've been pricing Christmas and it's $1000pp. I'm limited to school holiday travel. I'm getting so disappointed. I'm paying this high dues and can't enjoy it because of the airfare. So I'm thinking of selling and buying something at WDW where I can get to for less money. Anyone been through this? I'm so bummed. 

ETA: when I bought we'd just gone to Hawaii that  previous year. I got great prices on flights. Since then prices have seemed to go up. We went mid summer. It seems way more now. ???  Weird.


----------



## e46m3

luv2sleep said:


> Bought Aulani points last year. Went once on the 2 week Hawaii Disney cruise. It's beautiful but  I am feeling buyer's remorse. Oahu is just not my favorite island and the beach was actually disappointing. Maui beaches are so much nicer. I just went to WDW and stayed at BLT for a week. I loved it so much. I especially loved the airfare. I keep searching for decent airfare to try to make a trip there (I live in CA) and the lowest I can find is $600pp. My round trip for 2 to Orlando cost that much.  I've been pricing Christmas and it's $1000pp. I'm limited to school holiday travel. I'm getting so disappointed. I'm paying this high dues and can't enjoy it because of the airfare. So I'm thinking of selling and buying something at WDW where I can get to for less money. Anyone been through this? I'm so bummed.
> 
> ETA: when I bought we'd just gone to Hawaii that  previous year. I got great prices on flights. Since then prices have seemed to go up. We went mid summer. It seems way more now. ???  Weird.



Oahu is not my favorite island either but I hear that Ko Olina is beautiful. I think fares are high right now but I think the airfares fluctuate through out the year. I am also from California so I feel your pain on that. Maui is even a more expensive flight. 

I just enrolled in the Alaska Airline credit card. You get an annual companion pass for around $100. I just bought my wife and son tixs for around $600. I had enough miles for a free flight for myself.  So $600 for 3 tixs ain't that bad. Plus $1000+ maintenance fees for $3800 worth of hotel stay at Aulani gets me really excited.


----------



## luv2sleep

e46m3 said:


> Oahu is not my favorite island either but I hear that Ko Olina is beautiful. I think fares are high right now but I think the airfares fluctuate through out the year. I am also from California so I feel your pain on that. Maui is even a more expensive flight.
> 
> I just enrolled in the Alaska Airline credit card. You get an annual companion pass for around $100. I just bought my wife and son tixs for around $600. I had enough miles for a free flight for myself.  So $600 for 3 tixs ain't that bad. Plus $1000+ maintenance fees for $3800 worth of hotel stay at Aulani gets me really excited.



It's great you got that card! I applied last year but was turned down. I think it has to do with my divorce unfortunately. Anyway I don't like to depend on stuff like that.  I'd rather feel like it was fairly easily affordable. Yes, Maui can be more but I don't feel I "have" to go. Kwim? Ko Olina is beautiful. Aulani is beautiful. I've been watching these prices for a year and it's not getting better.  Thank anyway. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## e46m3

luv2sleep said:


> It's great you got that card! I applied last year but was turned down. I think it has to do with my divorce unfortunately. Anyway I don't like to depend on stuff like that.  I'd rather feel like it was fairly easily affordable. Yes, Maui can be more but I don't feel I "have" to go. Kwim? Ko Olina is beautiful. Aulani is beautiful. I've been watching these prices for a year and it's not getting better.  Thank anyway. Enjoy your trip!



Best of luck to you! You are right that Orlando flights are cheaper but I think you also have to factor in the park tickets in that cost equation as well. In any case you have a lot of options with DVC. You will be fine.


----------



## luv2sleep

e46m3 said:


> Best of luck to you! You are right that Orlando flights are cheaper but I think you also have to factor in the park tickets in that cost equation as well. In any case you have a lot of options with DVC. You will be fine.



Very good point! I spent $800 on tickets. That makes a lot of sense. So glad I posted! This is helping!


----------



## TifffanyD

Do you have a kayak fare watch up? I did that And picked a few dates and bought when I got a reasonable price


----------



## luv2sleep

TifffanyD said:


> Do you have a kayak fare watch up? I did that And picked a few dates and bought when I got a reasonable price



Yes. I watch Kayak constantly and have been doing so ever since I bought. 

I think the issue is that when I can go the airfare is higher. I think what I will do is also buy WDW points and just not plan on going to Aulani every year. That way I can afford to pay more points for peak times and then just budget for that high of airfare less often.


----------



## TifffanyD

luv2sleep said:


> Yes. I watch Kayak constantly and have been doing so ever since I bought.
> 
> I think the issue is that when I can go the airfare is higher. I think what I will do is also buy WDW points and just not plan on going to Aulani every year. That way I can afford to pay more points for peak times and then just budget for that high of airfare less often.



We have 100 at boardwalk and 100 at aulani. Only planning on Aulani every 3-4 years


----------



## luv2sleep

TifffanyD said:


> We have 100 at boardwalk and 100 at aulani. Only planning on Aulani every 3-4 years



Ok that makes me feel better. I was thinking with paying all those dues I should be using it yearly. Thanks!


----------



## Sir William

luv2sleep said:


> Ok that makes me feel better. I was thinking with paying all those dues I should be using it yearly. Thanks!



We are similar.  We have points at Saratoga Springs and Aulani.  We were just at Aulani in April but don't plan to return for at least another 2 years as it is a long haul from the east coast.


----------



## SueTGGR

I, too, am from California and we also own at Aulani (and VGC, AKL, SSR ) may I ask if you rented a car or did a bit of exploring on Oahu? We found some beautiful spots on Oahu. We also LOVE Maui but since we have bought Aulani we have decided to give Oahu a good try. With a little research (I LOVE trip advisor) and a good GPS Oahu was full of adventure but alas traffic, too. I think there is hope though. We, too, will probably only go every 2-3 years. 

As far as Kayak, make sure you look at individual sites as Kayak does not have an agreement with all the airlines. Hawaiian and Alaska are 2 major airlines to Hawaii from California (we are Nor Cal but I have seen specials all over Calif) now and they have deals all the time. Signup for their frequent miles and you get e-mails all the time on deals on flights. OH and "like" them on FB and if you twitter some will have specials that way. We got a great deal a couple of years ago with Hawaiian at the last minute over Spring Break in February to Maui but Oahu is typically included in those specials. 

Don't give up hope. If you can financially afford to keep your contract, I say give it a chance. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## TifffanyD

luv2sleep said:


> Ok that makes me feel better. I was thinking with paying all those dues I should be using it yearly. Thanks!



Well we will use all our points but we won't go there every year. Bought smaller and will save and use it like that... airfare is too expensive and long to go often. Also... we are even using a year of our points as part of our california stay!


----------



## luv2sleep

My friend just purchased RT from LAX on United in Jan for August for $600 pp. not bad. 

I've been researching it out again and am learning more about places to go besides Waikiki and Aulani. Getting excited! 

Anyone stay in a standard view room? If you request a higher floor do you at least get pretty Hawaiian mountains to look at? I'm looking at the cheapest point level.


----------



## e46m3

luv2sleep said:


> My friend just purchased RT from LAX on United in Jan for August for $600 pp. not bad.
> 
> I've been researching it out again and am learning more about places to go besides Waikiki and Aulani. Getting excited!
> 
> Anyone stay in a standard view room? If you request a higher floor do you at least get pretty Hawaiian mountains to look at? I'm looking at the cheapest point level.



If you can fly from San Diego flights are a lot cheaper on Alaska Air.


----------



## luv2sleep

e46m3 said:


> If you can fly from San Diego flights are a lot cheaper on Alaska Air.



Oh that's a long drive for us. We are already about 50 miles north of the airport as it is. Thanks though!


----------



## Cinderpamela

luv2sleep said:


> Anyone stay in a standard view room? If you request a higher floor do you at least get pretty Hawaiian mountains to look at? I'm looking at the cheapest point level.



You may want to check out this thread on Aulani Villas Views... it will give you a good idea of what you may want to put in for a room request in that category:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389


----------



## luv2sleep

Cinderpamela said:


> You may want to check out this thread on Aulani Villas Views... it will give you a good idea of what you may want to put in for a room request in that category:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389



I tried. Hard to find everything but thanks. It's super long. I googled some images though and saw what a standard view would look like. I'm ok with it so it will work out great! I don't care what we look at actually.


----------



## hkeller27

Late to the party, but better late than never!  Took our first trip to Aulani last July and were hooked about 3.2 seconds after we arrived, added on a contract so we can keep returning home!  We will probably only get there ever other year, but I will take it!  Counting down already, cannot wait.  Hawaii is truly my happy place.


----------



## Leilanie94

My family and I will have a staycation the weekend of October 11. We are so excited!


----------



## disneyfm4

We bought into Aulani and DVC last year.  We leave for our first trip two weeks from tomorrow!  Booked a 1 bedroom ocean view villa. Cannot wait!  As hard as I am trying to not forget anything, I know I will!  Any thoughts/advice on things that surprised you or things you wish you had remembered?  Or didn't bring because you didn't know you would need it?  Just thought I would throw the question out there. We've never stayed in a DVC room before, so I don't know what I don't know!  Thanks!


----------



## Brancaneve

disneyfm4 said:
			
		

> We bought into Aulani and DVC last year.  We leave for our first trip two weeks from tomorrow!  Booked a 1 bedroom ocean view villa. Cannot wait!  As hard as I am trying to not forget anything, I know I will!  Any thoughts/advice on things that surprised you or things you wish you had remembered?  Or didn't bring because you didn't know you would need it?  Just thought I would throw the question out there. We've never stayed in a DVC room before, so I don't know what I don't know!  Thanks!



Congratulations!  You will just love it! 
I recommend bringing clorox wipes because you will not have housekeeping service everyday. I didn't want to spend a lot of time cleaning,  but can't relax with a mess either. The wipes were great for the kitchen and bathroom.  We also took dishwasher gel packs and the detergent pods for all the laundry we did. Don't forget salt, pepper and sugar (unless you don't want to cook!). Enjoy!


----------



## psimon

Brancaneve said:


> Congratulations!  You will just love it!
> I recommend bringing clorox wipes because you will not have housekeeping service everyday. I didn't want to spend a lot of time cleaning,  but can't relax with a mess either. The wipes were great for the kitchen and bathroom.  We also took *dishwasher gel packs and the detergent pods for all the laundry *we did. Don't forget salt, pepper and sugar (unless you don't want to cook!). Enjoy!



Our trip to Aulani isn't too far away. A question... is it a problem to fly with the detergent pods? Don't you run the risk of the change in air pressure causing them to pop? Even in a zip lock bag I wouldn't want them to explode in the laundry!

Thanks..

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## TifffanyD

psimon said:


> Our trip to Aulani isn't too far away. A question... is it a problem to fly with the detergent pods? Don't you run the risk of the change in air pressure causing them to pop? Even in a zip lock bag I wouldn't want them to explode in the laundry!
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



My mom out them in ziplock and then in a small Tupperware


----------



## BlazerFan

TifffanyD said:


> My mom out them in ziplock and then in a small Tupperware



Mine came in a ziplock type package. I put the package into a ziplock bag for a double layer just in case and no problems.


----------



## TifffanyD

BlazerFan said:


> Mine came in a ziplock type package. I put the package into a ziplock bag for a double layer just in case and no problems.



Oh she didn't bring the whole package. Just 4-5 in a Baggie then in the tuperware. Presented against squashing


----------



## aclov

disneyfm4 said:


> We bought into Aulani and DVC last year.  We leave for our first trip two weeks from tomorrow!  Booked a 1 bedroom ocean view villa. Cannot wait!  As hard as I am trying to not forget anything, I know I will!  Any thoughts/advice on things that surprised you or things you wish you had remembered?  Or didn't bring because you didn't know you would need it?  Just thought I would throw the question out there. We've never stayed in a DVC room before, so I don't know what I don't know!  Thanks!



Detergent and dryer sheets. They do give you one small box of Tide.   There's a Target near so you can stop there on the way.


----------



## disneyfm4

disneyfm4 said:


> We bought into Aulani and DVC last year.  We leave for our first trip two weeks from tomorrow!  Booked a 1 bedroom ocean view villa. Cannot wait!  As hard as I am trying to not forget anything, I know I will!  Any thoughts/advice on things that surprised you or things you wish you had remembered?  Or didn't bring because you didn't know you would need it?  Just thought I would throw the question out there. We've never stayed in a DVC room before, so I don't know what I don't know!  Thanks!



Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  I didn't have any of those things on my list!  Only other piece of advice I have heard from others is to buy milk at Costco, which I am told, along with target, is on the way from the airport to Aulani.  Thanks again and any additional suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## WDW_Diane

disneyfm4 said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  I didn't have any of those things on my list!  Only other piece of advice I have heard from others is to buy milk at Costco, which I am told, along with target, is on the way from the airport to Aulani.  Thanks again and any additional suggestions are welcomed!



Just read this on my DIS Facebook page..... No milk in your room now.....

Defect found in Disney's guest room refrigerators

by Leah Zanolla
Jul 10, 2013 

Disney hotels will not have refrigerators in their guest rooms for a few months. A possible defect was found in the refrigerators used at Walt Disney World, Disneyland and Aulani, so they have been removed or disconnected. Guests will receive a letter in their rooms explaining the problem, but the fridges will only be removed from unoccupied rooms or when current guests check out. 

This does not affect Disney Vacation Club rooms, Fort Wilderness cabins, the Family Suites at Art of Animation and All-Star Music and the suites at the Disneyland Hotel. These rooms all have larger refrigerators.

There will be a limited number of fridges available for guests with medical necessities, but these are not guaranteed.

It is expected to take up to four months to get all the refrigerators replaced.


----------



## JOANNEL

Brancaneve said:


> Congratulations!  You will just love it!
> I recommend bringing clorox wipes because you will not have housekeeping service everyday. I didn't want to spend a lot of time cleaning,  but can't relax with a mess either. The wipes were great for the kitchen and bathroom.  We also took dishwasher gel packs and the detergent pods for all the laundry we did. Don't forget salt, pepper and sugar (unless you don't want to cook!). Enjoy!



We are going to be there 7 days. Do they ever come in and replace shampoo, soap and toilet paper?


----------



## conciergekelly

I am so excited. I booked an 11 day stay in February.  My dh and i have a 1 bedroom garden view room for or 25th anniversary! I found a good deal (I think)on two 1st class tickets and jumped on them. So it's-official! I can't believe we are going!  It looks like a beautiful resort. It's our first time on Oahu. I'll be watching this thread carefully for the next 7 months!


----------



## Sir William

JOANNEL said:


> We are going to be there 7 days. Do they ever come in and replace shampoo, soap and toilet paper?



Yes, on the 4th day of your stay.  There is an extra roll of TP in reserve.


----------



## jhugge

WDW_Diane said:


> Just read this on my DIS Facebook page..... No milk in your room now.....
> 
> Defect found in Disney's guest room refrigerators
> 
> by Leah Zanolla
> Jul 10, 2013
> 
> Disney hotels will not have refrigerators in their guest rooms for a few months. A possible defect was found in the refrigerators used at Walt Disney World, Disneyland and Aulani, so they have been removed or disconnected. Guests will receive a letter in their rooms explaining the problem, but the fridges will only be removed from unoccupied rooms or when current guests check out.
> 
> This does not affect Disney Vacation Club rooms, Fort Wilderness cabins, the Family Suites at Art of Animation and All-Star Music and the suites at the Disneyland Hotel. These rooms all have larger refrigerators.
> 
> There will be a limited number of fridges available for guests with medical necessities, but these are not guaranteed.
> 
> It is expected to take up to four months to get all the refrigerators replaced.



We checked in at Aulani on 7/14 and have a fridge.  We are in a studio, so not sure if this only affects larger refrigerators.


----------



## Anal Annie

WDW_Diane said:


> Just read this on my DIS Facebook page..... No milk in your room now.....
> 
> Defect found in Disney's guest room refrigerators
> 
> by Leah Zanolla
> Jul 10, 2013
> 
> Disney hotels will not have refrigerators in their guest rooms for a few months. A possible defect was found in the refrigerators used at Walt Disney World, Disneyland and Aulani, so they have been removed or disconnected. Guests will receive a letter in their rooms explaining the problem, but the fridges will only be removed from unoccupied rooms or when current guests check out.
> 
> *This does not affect Disney Vacation Club rooms, Fort Wilderness cabins, the Family Suites at Art of Animation and All-Star Music and the suites at the Disneyland Hotel. These rooms all have larger refrigerators.
> *
> There will be a limited number of fridges available for guests with medical necessities, but these are not guaranteed.
> 
> It is expected to take up to four months to get all the refrigerators replaced.



I believe the DVC studio units have a different type of refrigerator that fit under the counter in the kitchenettes.  This problem does not affect DVC units.


----------



## TagsMissy

Just booked the first half of my first Aulani vacation as an owner (we've been before with our BLT points) WOOHOO!! @7 mos I'll add on more nights with my BLT points as I don't want to borrow from 2015 and I have BLT banked points to use. 

I snagged a 1BR standard view and I can't decided if I want to upgrade to a pool or ocean view for the last half of the trip. I know we need to move rooms but by staying in a standard the first half of the trip we're able to extend our trip longer and I'm all for that! We'll use the first half of the trip to do more off site sight seeing etc and lounge at the resort more at the end of the trip.

We stayed in an island view studio our last trip for 10 days so I'm leaning toward pool view but part of me wants to really splurge for ocean. First world problems, right?


----------



## lawboy2001

TagsMissy said:


> Just booked the first half of my first Aulani vacation as an owner (we've been before with our BLT points) WOOHOO!! @7 mos I'll add on more nights with my BLT points as I don't want to borrow from 2015 and I have BLT banked points to use.
> 
> I snagged a 1BR standard view and I can't decided if I want to upgrade to a pool or ocean view for the last half of the trip. I know we need to move rooms but by staying in a standard the first half of the trip we're able to extend our trip longer and I'm all for that! We'll use the first half of the trip to do more off site sight seeing etc and lounge at the resort more at the end of the trip.
> 
> We stayed in an island view studio our last trip for 10 days so I'm leaning toward pool view but part of me wants to really splurge for ocean. First world problems, right?



Exactly - first world problems!!  Love it.  I'm waiting on a BLT contract right now, and am already planning my next - an AUL.  In deciding how many points to aim for, I need to keep in mind that I can always top up my reservation using some BLT points, as you have done.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TagsMissy

lawboy2001 said:


> Exactly - first world problems!!  Love it.  I'm waiting on a BLT contract right now, and am already planning my next - an AUL.  In deciding how many points to aim for, I need to keep in mind that I can always top up my reservation using some BLT points, as you have done.  Thanks for the tip!



We just went with 100 pts, can always add on if need be. Since we won't do Hawaii every year we figured we'd start there. 

We've decided we're going to visit 2 islands so I'll be releasing my Standard 1BR and booking a pool view for a week then we'll head off to the Big Island for about a week before heading home. We really want to spend some time at the Volcano National Park.


----------



## DenLo

Leilanie94 said:


> My family and I will have a staycation the weekend of October 11. We are so excited!



Sounds great.  I really love the number of locals that do staycations at Aulani.  It makes me feel like the resort must be really extra special if it meets with the Hawaiians approval.


----------



## bnk1120

Aulani owners...you have certainly purchased something special!! I am a VWL owner on my first trip to Hawaii and I am in love with Aulani! What an amazing resort! Everything is beautiful and I am amazed by all the details. Just cannot imagine all the work that went into the planning/design/construction! So happy to be a DVC owner and able to experience this!


----------



## Sir William

bnk1120 said:


> Aulani owners...you have certainly purchased something special!! I am a VWL owner on my first trip to Hawaii and I am in love with Aulani! What an amazing resort! Everything is beautiful and I am amazed by all the details. Just cannot imagine all the work that went into the planning/design/construction! So happy to be a DVC owner and able to experience this!




We joined DVC in mid-2010 (SSR) and visited Oahu on a non-DVC trip about a year later.  We drove out to see the Aulani site, still very much under construction, and were able to tour the facility.  We were completely overwhelmed and it wasn't even finished yet!  Last year we were on a DCL cruise and bought some Aulani points, and were fortunate enough to make our first stay this April.  Absolutely NO REGRETS!  Except that we're on the East Coast and it's a long, long trip to Hawaii.


----------



## bnk1120

Sir William said:


> We joined DVC in mid-2010 (SSR) and visited Oahu on a non-DVC trip about a year later.  We drove out to see the Aulani site, still very much under construction, and were able to tour the facility.  We were completely overwhelmed and it wasn't even finished yet!  Last year we were on a DCL cruise and bought some Aulani points, and were fortunate enough to make our first stay this April.  Absolutely NO REGRETS!  Except that we're on the East Coast and it's a long, long trip to Hawaii.



It's easy to see why you fell in love! I too am on the east coast, so I get the long trip!


----------



## disneyfm4

We just returned from our first trip to Aulani. Absolutely awesome!!!!  We have no regrets about buying there and are actually considering adding points so we can make the trip every year!

A couple of things learned (rookie mistakes as we are new to DVC?):
- Didn't need the rental car - for this trip, we rarely left the resort property.  Maybe we will explore more on future trips, but the rental car was wasted money this time around.
- Didn't really need to bring food - assuming food in Hawaii was expensive, we planned out a menu for the week and brought most of the non-perishable things we would need.  Although food was more expensive, it wasn't extremely more expensive, especially at the Target right up the road from the resort. Next time we might bring a few things, but probably not as much as we did this time.  
- Pack a small bag with swimsuits for when we arrive.  -  our flight landed in Hawaii at 12 and we were at Aulani by 2:30. Rooms were not ready until 4. We shed have packed a bag with our swimsuits so we could change and hit the pool while waiting for the room to be ready. 

Our room was fantastic!  Have never stayed in a room with kitchen, washer/dryer, etc.  With two kids, I don't know how we could go bak to a regular room again!  We booked a one bedroom villa with an ocean view and got Room 1458 in the Ewa Tower.  Will post pictures as soon as I figure out how!


----------



## nemofans

We are splitting our Hawaii stay:  Big Island/Aulani

We want to stay near Volcano National Park while on the Big Island as that will be our main focus.  Was wondering if anyone has recommendations/experiences for where to stay?


----------



## amym2

nemofans said:


> We are splitting our Hawaii stay:  Big Island/Aulani
> 
> We want to stay near Volcano National Park while on the Big Island as that will be our main focus.  Was wondering if anyone has recommendations/experiences for where to stay?



Check out volcanovillagelodge.com.  We stayed in one of the beautiful "lodges" at this B&B and loved it!


----------



## ACDSNY

nemofans said:
			
		

> We are splitting our Hawaii stay:  Big Island/Aulani
> 
> We want to stay near Volcano National Park while on the Big Island as that will be our main focus.  Was wondering if anyone has recommendations/experiences for where to stay?



We stayed at Crater Rim Cabin last May.


----------



## dreamlinda

nemofans said:


> We are splitting our Hawaii stay:  Big Island/Aulani
> 
> We want to stay near Volcano National Park while on the Big Island as that will be our main focus.  Was wondering if anyone has recommendations/experiences for where to stay?



DH and I stayed here and LOVED IT!!

http://www.kilauealodge.com/


----------



## Leilanie94

DenLo said:


> Sounds great.  I really love the number of locals that do staycations at Aulani.  It makes me feel like the resort must be really extra special if it meets with the Hawaiians approval.



Hi DenLo:
Some of our local family and friends think we are weird for purchasing DVC at Disney Aulani. My family *loves* Disney! I would prefer to spend $ and my time at Disney Aulani Resort than at Waikiki hotels. I agree Aulani does have a special and "magical" feeling. And I'm a local Hawaii resident.


----------



## DenLo

Leilanie94 said:


> Hi DenLo:
> Some of our local family and friends think we are weird for purchasing DVC at Disney Aulani. My family *loves* Disney! I would prefer to spend $ and my time at Disney Aulani Resort than at Waikiki hotels. I agree Aulani does have a special and "magical" feeling. And I'm a local Hawaii resident.



I so agree with you there.  I think Aulani is a step above all of the eastern DVC resorts.  Haven't been to VGC yet, will know more in 20 days.  The CMs at Aulani are the friendliest and the service is superb.  It is definitely a magical place.  

I cannot wait to see the new pool!  It sounds like it will be opening this month.


----------



## luv2boys

Any advice on airline tickets?   They are outrageous?   Any tips for lower fares?


----------



## jerseygal

United is a joke!

I have been "watching" a United nonstop fare from Newark to Honolulu for 3 months now...Has been "holding steady" at $715 literally for 3 months.
Didn't want to purchase the airline before securing the reservation!

I was OUTRAGED when the fare went up to $1,115, $300 per person diff; family of 4 that would be $1,200 more! What upsets me more is that I literally memorized the seat configuration in anticipation of booking.  It is not that the plane was beginning to be full, when airlines typically raise rates.  It was quite the opposite in that not one seat was purchased when the fare went up from $715 to $1,015....

Anyway, very early Sunday morning when I played around with different dates, a fare of $752 came up.  There was no fare even close to it the entire summer, as most days were something like minimum $902 per person roundtrip
or in most cases 1,015 or even higher! RIDICULOUS! I even called customer service for United to complain! 

The problem was though that the $752 was a different date of my island view 2 br dedicated reservation.  When I searched on that date, the island view was taken, even in 2 BR lockoff, and the only 2 BR available was a 2 BR
lockoff in a pool view.  Wound up costing me extra points, but at that point, I was too happy to take the $752! SHAME ON UNITED! THERE FARES TO HONOLULU ARE RIDICULOUS! At those prices, they will not be filling their planes this summer from Newark to Honolulu!

I will "waitlist" an island view and see what happens!
Really infuriates me as the summer fares are 7-8 months in advance and for travelers that "plan" vacations, United should be offering fares like $715, rather than $902 or $1,015 or even higher! $715 per person roundtrip is expensive enough!!!!!!!!

Good luck to those trying to secure flights on United this summer!


----------



## Disney Dreams

jerseygal said:
			
		

> United is a joke!
> 
> I have been "watching" a United nonstop fare from Newark to Honolulu for 3 months now...Has been "holding steady" at $715 literally for 3 months.
> Didn't want to purchase the airline before securing the reservation!
> 
> I was OUTRAGED when the fare went up to $1,115, $300 per person diff; family of 4 that would be $1,200 more! What upsets me more is that I literally memorized the seat configuration in anticipation of booking.  It is not that the plane was beginning to be full, when airlines typically raise rates.  It was quite the opposite in that not one seat was purchased when the fare went up from $715 to $1,015....
> 
> Anyway, very early Sunday morning when I played around with different dates, a fare of $752 came up.  There was no fare even close to it the entire summer, as most days were something like minimum $902 per person roundtrip
> or in most cases 1,015 or even higher! RIDICULOUS! I even called customer service for United to complain!
> 
> The problem was though that the $752 was a different date of my island view 2 br dedicated reservation.  When I searched on that date, the island view was taken, even in 2 BR lockoff, and the only 2 BR available was a 2 BR
> lockoff in a pool view.  Wound up costing me extra points, but at that point, I was too happy to take the $752! SHAME ON UNITED! THERE FARES TO HONOLULU ARE RIDICULOUS! At those prices, they will not be filling their planes this summer from Newark to Honolulu!
> 
> I will "waitlist" an island view and see what happens!
> Really infuriates me as the summer fares are 7-8 months in advance and for travelers that "plan" vacations, United should be offering fares like $715, rather than $902 or $1,015 or even higher! $715 per person roundtrip is expensive enough!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to those trying to secure flights on United this summer!



Did you try other airlines? 

The thing with airline prices is they can change anytime. We actually booked our flight in to HI for a day prior to our DVC reservation because we were able to get frequent flyer seats on that day, but not the next. We then wait listed the extra night and with a bit of luck, got it 6 days prior to arrival. 

Flights can be frustrating. 

- Dreams


----------



## lawboy2001

jerseygal said:


> United is a joke!
> 
> I have been "watching" a United nonstop fare from Newark to Honolulu for 3 months now...Has been "holding steady" at $715 literally for 3 months.
> Didn't want to purchase the airline before securing the reservation!
> 
> I was OUTRAGED when the fare went up to $1,115, !



That is ridiculous...although I've found the worst time to book is around 5-6 months out, because the airlines know they can fleece the people who plan in advance and really WANT to go on their vacation.  (People like you!) Christmas fares are like this too - book during the summer, and you will get royally ripped off.  I find booking 2-3 months out is best.


----------



## jerseygal

Even traveling to WDW from Newark, I am NEVER SUCCESSFUL booking 2-3 months in advance!  Advance planning ALWAYS pays off for past trips like
Aruba, Nassau, DCL cruises, Florida, and California.  

Only Newark-Honolulu has been PROBLEMATIC!

Good luck to those trying to secure summer fares from Newark to Honolulu!


----------



## disneypoor

We booked our flights to Honolulu as soon as our dates were released. They have stayed the exact same since day 1, but they were high to start with. We paid a little under $1100 per person. At that time, other airlines had flights for about $950. We had companion fares and miles though, so we went with the $1100 flights because it ended up being a lot less out of our pockets in the end. I check Kansas City to HNL almost daily cause I'm a little obsessed with it (lol), and I haven't seen anything under $900 since our flights were released months ago. Air is CRAZY right now!!!!! Hope your WL comes through!

Susan


----------



## jerseygal

Anyone have knowledge of the views from these 2 BR Aulani L/O Poolview?

I am WL for island view and hoping that it comes through.  I wanted to save on points, but due to very high airline prices, I "jumped" on the Poolview because it was available and coincided with the lowest price airline price on United...

According to the info provided on Aulani views, it appears that the 5th floor is the highest for poolview 2 BR L/O?? 
Does anyone know why the Island Views are HIGHER FLOORS than the Poolview Category which uses more points?

Thanks as always for info!

Originally wanted standard...Went from no standard availability to accepting greater use of points on Island View, now even greater use of points on Poolview...

Oh well, JUST CANNOT WAIT FOR OUR AULANI TRIP, SUMMER, 2014!!!


----------



## TifffanyD

I think the higher floors above the pool view are ocean view. And I think the rooms that do not face the pool ocean are lower floors = standard and higher floors = island.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

Does Alaska fly out of where you live?  We have the Alaska Airlines Bank of America Visa. I hate BofA, but I earn miles in the card and receive a $99 companion ticket each year.  So, when we travel to Aulani from Seattle we fly Alaska. I pay for one ticket, get another on miles and the third on companion pass. We save a ton of money on our flights that way!!!


----------



## jerseygal

We are booked on United at $758...Lowest fare from Newark to Honolulu all summer! Should have been $715, $43 per person increase...Cost us an extra $172...Unfortunately, others will be paying  ALOT higher fare than that!

Hopefully, for others, United will *come to their senses *and lower prices or risk flying lower than capacity planes this summer!


----------



## JessLCH

jerseygal said:


> We are booked on United at $758...Lowest fare from Newark to Honolulu all summer! Should have been $715, $43 per person increase...Cost us an extra $172...Unfortunately, others will be paying  ALOT higher fare than that!
> 
> Hopefully, for others, United will *come to their senses *and lower prices or risk flying lower than capacity planes this summer!



Alaska flies our of Newark if you connect in Seattle.  Very reasonable business class fares.


----------



## Leilanie94

Woohoo! I just booked our stay-cation for next year....
we will be there in October 2014.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

dreamlinda said:


> Thanks for the picture!!  We rented a car for our stay, from Avis we paid $275 for our 6 days / 5 nights.  Earlier in this post I believe someone listed some info on taxi fares (and maybe a car service also).  We were really happy with our decision to get a car at the airport, since we have spent time on the north and east shore before we knew we would be taking at least 2 day trips plus trips to Costco/Safeway.  As a DVC member as long as you are booking with points parking is free, and is very convenient and easy.



I know this is an old post, so please bear with me...  I tried the search feature, but came up empty handed.
What I'd like to know is the parking fee for guests renting points who are not owners.  I read on another thread that it's $35/day.  If that's true, it's more than the cost to rent the car!
We definitely want to see other parts of the island, so if the parking is that prohibitive, I'll have to start looking elsewhere before I invest a lot more time into planning at Aulani.
TIA!


----------



## LD500

We rented points and didn't need to pay for self parking.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, LD500!
I wonder why someone would say it's $35/day?
That almost made me reconsider Aulani!


----------



## jerseygal

For DVC owners self parking is free.... Thus, those renting points get the same  parking privileges of an owner.

Aulani only charges self parking for those hotel guests who book directy through Aulani Resort!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, jerseygal.  I'm so glad to know this.
Kinda seems bass-ackwards tho, doesn't it?
Those paying top dollar also pay thru the nose for parking!!
But I'm not complaining...


----------



## jerseygal

All these amenities are usually quite expensive at most top rated resorts...Any non-DVC resort that we've stayed in charges even for self  parking...

Guess that is unfortunate for those paying for hotel rooms there, but for those of us who are DVC owners and staying on points, SELF PARKING IS FREE, THANKFULLY!

CANNOT WAIT FOR OUR MAY AULANI TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdrl

jerseygal said:


> Guess that is unfortunate for those paying for hotel rooms there, but for those of us who are DVC owners and staying on points, SELF PARKING IS FREE, THANKFULLY!



Yes, DVC members or renters staying on points do not pay the daily $35 parking fee.  However, its "free" because DVC members who own at Aulani pay for the maintenance and upkeep of the parking garage as part of our yearly maintenance fees.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

We have an upcoming stay at Aulani, our first, so a quick ?

Wondering if Mickey and his friends sign autograph books? I'm assuming they do just want to confirm, thanks


----------



## Sir William

DisneyBride'03 said:


> We have an upcoming stay at Aulani, our first, so a quick ?
> 
> Wondering if Mickey and his friends sign autograph books? I'm assuming they do just want to confirm, thanks



They do.  Our room overlooked the spots where the characters posed for photos and signed autographs, and I enjoyed watching all the interaction.


----------



## abthomas

Have a trip planned for June 2014. 6 nights. Wondering when is best time to purchase airfare. ( from east coast). Planning on flying to Maui first for 5 nights then Aulani then home. Any advice?  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

abthomas said:


> Have a trip planned for June 2014. 6 nights. Wondering when is best time to purchase airfare. ( from east coast). Planning on flying to Maui first for 5 nights then Aulani then home. Any advice?  Thanks!



Now we are going mid Feb, we purchased flights in mid Sept, check Kayak...and look I to Yapta.com also


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Sir William said:


> They do.  Our room overlooked the spots where the characters posed for photos and signed autographs, and I enjoyed watching all the interaction.



Thanks


----------



## battymum

I am hoping to rent points (anyone have any???i am wait listed with the brokers) for one night luxury stay in a 2 bedroom unit at the end of our hawaiian holiday in September 2014. 

My question, as we will be here one night only, and headed to the airport the next morning - is it safe to leave luggage in the car - obviously we will take anything of value, but will have suitcases for a family of five full of stuff we don't really need to bring in with us.


----------



## abthomas

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Now we are going mid Feb, we purchased flights in mid Sept, check Kayak...and look I to Yapta.com also


Thanks!


----------



## tripletsmama

Hi all. We are not Aulani owners, but we are going to be trying your resort in February.  We have never been to Hawaii and are very excited! I am wondering if anyone can suggest a horseback riding excursion. The one booked through Disney is about $200/person. I'm wondering if it's best to just book that one or if there are some good non Disney private companies that do a similar tour. Any excursion suggestions and information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

We are coming in August. Anyone know of any car rental deals?


----------



## luv2boys

Anyone use Advantage Car Rental?


----------



## battymum

Update - we got our points and are now booked for one night in a two bedroom villa!!! yay!!


Anyone have any opinions on the security in the valet parking area??


----------



## WDW_Diane

tripletsmama said:


> Hi all. We are not Aulani owners, but we are going to be trying your resort in February.  We have never been to Hawaii and are very excited! I am wondering if anyone can suggest a horseback riding excursion. The one booked through Disney is about $200/person. I'm wondering if it's best to just book that one or if there are some good non Disney private companies that do a similar tour. Any excursion suggestions and information would be greatly appreciated!


We did a horseback riding tour on Maui that we booked ourselves.  I would just do that....it is not near $200.

  I don't think that Oahu has as many horseback experiences as some of the other islands, but up on the North Shore at Turtle Bay Is the only place in Hawaii, from what I read,  that you can ride horses on the beach.  That is about an hour away give or take from Aulani, and has such beautiful sunsets that they actually have bleachers set up on the grounds to watch....we did! We just dropped by near sunset time.

 There are also horseback experiences on the other side of the island at that big ranch with all the activities....the name escapes me.  We did not make it over that far.


----------



## WDW_Diane

lovetotraveltx said:


> We are coming in August. Anyone know of any car rental deals?


We used Discount Hawaii Car rental during our June trip, after reading recommendations from many people for it.  We were not disappointed.


----------



## ACDSNY

WDW_Diane said:


> There are also horseback experiences on the other side of the island at that big ranch with all the activities....the name escapes me. We did not make it over that far.


 
 Here's their website

www.kualoa.com


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

You might try here:  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g2667130-Activities-Oahu_s_North_Shore_Oahu_Hawaii.html


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

We didn't park in Valet, just the normal garage.  We did not have one problem while we were there.


----------



## tripletsmama

Thanks for the tips! We are working on booking one thing at a time. Up next...rental car. We'll need a minivan for 10 nights in February.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

tripletsmama said:


> Thanks for the tips! We are working on booking one thing at a time. Up next...rental car. We'll need a minivan for 10 nights in February.



Post if you see any great rates! I'm searching  every day for lower rates but not sure I'll find better.  I search kayak, costco and individual sites as well.  

Right now I have 9 days in feb reserved (thur noon to sat noon) at budget using the code that was floating around here awhile back. I have a mini van for $343 base rate, 479 total with fees and taxes. Everywhere I see is way higher!  Even the quote from discount car rental (who I've used with good luck in the past) was over $500. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## tripletsmama

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Post if you see any great rates! I'm searching  every day for lower rates but not sure I'll find better.  I search kayak, costco and individual sites as well.  Right now I have 9 days in feb reserved (thur noon to sat noon) at budget using the code that was floating around here awhile back. I have a mini van for $343 base rate, 479 total with fees and taxes. Everywhere I see is way higher!  Even the quote from discount car rental (who I've used with good luck in the past) was over $500.  Good luck in your search!


Wow, $479 sounds great! I just booked for $619. Priceline, Expedia, etc were all about $1000. The $619 is through discount Hawaii car rentals. Is that code you used somewhere on this thread?


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

tripletsmama said:


> Wow, $479 sounds great! I just booked for $619. Priceline, Expedia, etc were all about $1000. The $619 is through discount Hawaii car rentals. Is that code you used somewhere on this thread?



I found the budget code on this link:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3196438

Hope that helps!


----------



## Doingitagain

I just looked at my 2014 Annual Dues statement and it is missing the Developer Credit (for those who purchased before July 27, 2011).  It showed up last year on a separate line as a subtraction.  I can't call in until tomorrow when Member Accounting is open.  Any one else have this issue?


----------



## AZMermaid

Hmmmm mine was on there. It was the last two lines:

Vac Ownr Opr Dev Cred 1.5998 (I am guessing this is credit per point)
Villas Oper Dev Sub       0.1049

This was subtracted from the dues. If yours wasn't, sounds like a call to MS is needed.


----------



## Leilanie94

My DH realized we had some remaining points from last year.....
so we will have a weekend staycation in February.


----------



## TifffanyD

AZMermaid said:


> Hmmmm mine was on there. It was the last two lines:
> 
> Vac Ownr Opr Dev Cred 1.5998 (I am guessing this is credit per point)
> Villas Oper Dev Sub       0.1049
> 
> This was subtracted from the dues. If yours wasn't, sounds like a call to MS is needed.



Yeah mine shows up the same way.


----------



## CailinFig

Does anyone know any specific info about the "hotel room" category for 2015? TIA!


----------



## Doingitagain

Doingitagain said:


> I just looked at my 2014 Annual Dues statement and it is missing the Developer Credit (for those who purchased before July 27, 2011).  It showed up last year on a separate line as a subtraction.  I can't call in until tomorrow when Member Accounting is open.  Any one else have this issue?



I called and DVC mailed me a statement.  The total does include the developer credit.  The printed statement shows the detail lines.  Online, the statement does not have the detailed lines for the developer credit, and the subtotal is wrong.  However, the overall dollar amount is correct.  

I emailed them to encourage them to fix it.  They need to be better at technology if they want us to not require them to mail us documents.


----------



## Doingitagain

Doingitagain said:


> I called and DVC mailed me a statement.  The total does include the developer credit.  The printed statement shows the detail lines.  Online, the statement does not have the detailed lines for the developer credit, and the subtotal is wrong.  However, the overall dollar amount is correct.
> 
> I emailed them to encourage them to fix it.  They need to be better at technology if they want us to not require them to mail us documents.



And I should add that the first document they sent me where she diligently highlighted in green the credits was actually last year's dues statement, not the current one.


----------



## Leilanie94

woohoo! Looking forward to our family stay cation the weekend of October 10.


----------



## luv2sleep

Hello fellow owners! Just had a wonderful first long vacation at the resort. Love it! Can't wait to go back next year.


----------



## luv2sleep

Weird duplicate post...


----------



## jerseygal

luv2sleep said:


> Hello fellow owners! Just had a wonderful first long vacation at the resort. Love it! Can't wait to go back next year.



Difficult leaving such a BEAUTIFUL resort! 
Hope that you had a GREAT vaca!


----------



## raddoc

Anybody have point to transfer?  If so how much?
Thanks


----------



## raddoc

Would like to go Christmas 2015.  How quickly will it sell out?  Need 2 bdrm


----------



## luv2sleep

jerseygal said:


> Difficult leaving such a BEAUTIFUL resort! Hope that you had a GREAT vaca!



Yes but I love that I know I can go back which is such a great thing!


----------



## jtkboston

raddoc said:


> Would like to go Christmas 2015.  How quickly will it sell out?  Need 2 bdrm


  Same question here from a new owner. How about 1br?  Which views book up first?
11mo window opening very soon!


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Hi all!  Last night my DH agreed to a May Aulani trip.    I had no idea he would even considering it, so I haven't researched much yet.  I am making my way through a few threads now, but I have a few quick questions.  If this isn't the right place to ask, please point me in the right direction.  

If we rent points from a DVC member, will we get free parking for the length of our stay?  Or will we need to pay $35 a day (which would unfortunately be $350)?

Renting points would entitle us to all of the regular free activities listed on the Disney Aulani website, correct (i.e. Aunty's, beach activities, walking tours, Starlit Hui, movies, etc.)?       

It sounds like many meals (and premium experiences at Aunty's) need to be booked well in advance of your stay.  Can you do this online (once you have a reservation), or do you need to call to book?  (Disney has had me so trained on MDE for all of our recent trips to the World, that now I am all confused, lol.)  

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Leilanie94

My family and I will be there for a weekend staycation on April 10-12.


----------



## huggybuff

*Leilanie94, *I'm assuming you're an Aulani owner posting on this thread. Did you need to use the 11 month window for your dates in April? I'm curious because those are the dates that I'm looking at in the next few years and I'm not an Aulani owner so I would need to book at 7 months out.


----------



## jtkboston

Anybody looking for space between Xmas 2015 and NYE 2016, I just canceled a 1BR Island/Garden view for Dec 26-Jan 2 (7 nts), to move the booking to August instead.


----------



## PlutoFan10

Mommy2Corinne said:


> If we rent points from a DVC member, will we get free parking for the length of our stay? Or will we need to pay $35 a day (which would unfortunately be $350)?


You will need to pay $35 per day.  Free parking is only for DVC members -- not renters.


----------



## OrcaPotter

PlutoFan10 said:


> You will need to pay $35 per day.  Free parking is only for DVC members -- not renters.



I'm so confused.  In some threads folks claim that even if you are renting points, they do not charge parking.  Then there are a few who say this is not the case. Which is it?  I'm renting points through David's.


----------



## Meemoo

We are heading 'Home' for 6 nights at the end of October after a 10 night DL vacation on our way back to Australia. I can't wait to be back at Aulani, we got the 1 bedroom villa, so I am looking forward to using the kitchen and also celebrating my daughters birthday there!


----------



## Meemoo

huggybuff said:


> *Leilanie94, *I'm assuming you're an Aulani owner posting on this thread. Did you need to use the 11 month window for your dates in April? I'm curious because those are the dates that I'm looking at in the next few years and I'm not an Aulani owner so I would need to book at 7 months out.



I think it would depend on the view you are after - the Standard View rooms seem to get snapped up first. DVC login now has a new resort availability tool so you can see months ahead availability at all the resorts. I found this tool handy when I was stalking for the Grand Cal.


----------



## Meemoo

raddoc said:


> Would like to go Christmas 2015.  How quickly will it sell out?  Need 2 bdrm



The sooner you book the better - Lots of families find Xmas in paradise very ideal and many would book at the 11mth mark to guarantee their stay!


----------



## Meemoo

jtkboston said:


> Same question here from a new owner. How about 1br?  Which views book up first?
> 11mo window opening very soon!



I'd recommend that you book as soon as your window opens for Xmas, the resort is always full capacity over Xmas - Standard View rooms go first.


----------



## BobNed

OrcaPotter said:


> I'm so confused.  In some threads folks claim that even if you are renting points, they do not charge parking.  Then there are a few who say this is not the case. Which is it?  I'm renting points through David's.


You will NOT have to pay for parking.  Anyone staying on points gets free parking.


----------



## OrcaPotter

BobNed said:


> You will NOT have to pay for parking.  Anyone staying on points gets free parking.


 That's a relief!


----------



## ratt1345

Meemoo said:


> We are heading 'Home' for 6 nights at the end of October after a 10 night DL vacation on our way back to Australia. I can't wait to be back at Aulani, we got the 1 bedroom villa, so I am looking forward to using the kitchen and also celebrating my daughters birthday there!


 DW and I will be there October 22-28.  Sounds like the same time as you will be there!!!


----------



## jtkboston

Meemoo said:


> I'd recommend that you book as soon as your window opens for Xmas, the resort is always full capacity over Xmas - Standard View rooms go first.


Yep, I booked at the 11mo window, even walked the ressie.  But then looked at actual airfares, and YIKES!  Decided to save $3000 in airfare (4 pax) and changed plans to August.

Xmas availability is very tight now, probably not anything likely to be left at 7 month window for non-home resort bookings.


----------



## Meemoo

Yeh true. I recommend going off peak if you can. I have never been in peak periods but know from trip advisor reviews, it doesn't sound as pleasant to be there, fighting over pool chairs and aunty's beach house programs and what not, sounds hectic!


----------



## lodge

What nights is the starlight hui running now?


----------



## Leilanie94

huggybuff said:


> *Leilanie94, *I'm assuming you're an Aulani owner posting on this thread. Did you need to use the 11 month window for your dates in April? I'm curious because those are the dates that I'm looking at in the next few years and I'm not an Aulani owner so I would need to book at 7 months out.



Hi *huggybuff*,
Yes, I am an Aulani owner. We were lucky....my husband booked our April weekend stay in January 2015. We are celebrating my birthday and our anniversary. Good luck with your dates!


----------



## ILovePixieDust

lodge said:


> What nights is the starlight hui running now?



At Aulani right now! 

Starlit hui for the last two weeks has been Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday nights.


----------



## tikilyn

Can anyone tell me how much the resort transient accommodations tax is? Trying to put our budget together and can't find an amount. We're stay there for a week in June. 

Thanks


----------



## wanderlust7

tikilyn said:


> Can anyone tell me how much the resort transient accommodations tax is? Trying to put our budget together and can't find an amount. We're stay there for a week in June.
> 
> Thanks



Here's how it's calculated:
http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/aulani-villas/faqs


----------



## tikilyn

Thanks wanderlust7!


----------



## PlutoFan10

BobNed said:


> You will NOT have to pay for parking.  Anyone staying on points gets free parking.



The Aulani Guest Services web site says that DVC Members staying on points get free parking. I took that to mean you would have to show your member card to get free parking.  Guests staying on points don't receive other DVC discounts, so it would seem this should be the same. perhaps they only care if the reservation was booked on points regardless of whether the guest is the DVC member. I will know in a few weeks, if they ask for my member card. (I am a member)


----------



## JonLouisB

If you're using points to stay, your room key will have parking programmed into it, you will not need your DVC card for that. You will need the DVc card for discounts at the gift shop and food etc.


----------



## huey578

Is there a link to Aulani restaurant menus with prices??   Trying to start planning spending budget for our trip.  What other incidentals should I included in my budget?TIA


----------



## BobNed

huey578 said:


> Is there a link to Aulani restaurant menus with prices??   Trying to start planning spending budget for our trip.  What other incidentals should I included in my budget?TIA


Yes, right on the Aulani Web Site: http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/dining/


----------



## erk711

Just found this thread...Have been owners since 2012 but have not yet been "home". Looking forward to reading up on all the fun going on over in Hawaii!


----------



## MagicNight

DH and I visited for this first time in January.  Before we left, we were owners.  Yea!
We plan to be back home April 2016.


----------



## Meemoo

Anyone going to Aulani for Halloween this year? We will be there, we had a great time in 2013 with their Halloween Party and Pumpkin Carving and crafts, I think its a great reason to visit as that time of year!


----------



## rochmom4

Does anyone know if the coffee pots in the villas use basket filters or cone filters?  We are hoping to bring some supplies from home for our trip.


----------



## SerenityValley

Looking forward to our second trip home in April 2016.  We plan to bring DH's parents as they have never been to Hawaii.


----------



## eandesmom

jtkboston said:


> Same question here from a new owner. How about 1br?  Which views book up first?
> 11mo window opening very soon!



Standard view and the hotel room category.  Very Very small inventory.

Followed by Island/Garden
Then Pool
Then Ocean View

In my experience 11m is helpful for xmas and summer reservations.  Other times of year are not the same kind of crush although for whatever reason September filled up earlier than I would have expected.  If you want standard view or the hotel category, 11m is a requirement.



jtkboston said:


> Yep, I booked at the 11mo window, even walked the ressie.  But then looked at actual airfares, and YIKES!  Decided to save $3000 in airfare (4 pax) and changed plans to August.
> 
> Xmas availability is very tight now, probably not anything likely to be left at 7 month window for non-home resort bookings.



I'd look at those August airfares, they can be brutal too, it's peak season still.  



rochmom4 said:


> Does anyone know if the coffee pots in the villas use basket filters or cone filters?  We are hoping to bring some supplies from home for our trip.



Basket (at least as of April)


----------



## mommacat56

Hi fellow Aulani owners!
I booked Aulani for next year and want to follow this week with a week on Maui (Kihei area)...Could anyone recommend a great place that I could book through our DVC/RCI relationship?  Thanks in advance!
Mary


----------



## Leilanie94

My sons both have January birthdays. 

We booked a weekend staycation for January 23, 2016 - my first son celebrating his 13th birthday. 

We also booked a weekend staycation for January 30, 2016 - my second son celebrating his 11th birthday.


----------



## njmeisje

Disney Dreams said:


> Did you try other airlines?
> 
> The thing with airline prices is they can change anytime. We actually booked our flight in to HI for a day prior to our DVC reservation because we were able to get frequent flyer seats on that day, but not the next. We then wait listed the extra night and with a bit of luck, got it 6 days prior to arrival.
> 
> Flights can be frustrating.
> 
> - Dreams


Make sure you browse flights in "private mode".  The airlines track cookies, and I have noticed if I watch a flight over time, the flight prices creep up.  Use a different PC, and you are back to the lower price.  It's unfair, but it happens.


----------



## southerngirl528

mommacat56 said:


> I booked Aulani for next year and want to follow this week with a week on Maui (Kihei area)...Could anyone recommend a great place that I could book through our DVC/RCI relationship? Thanks in advance!



Aloha Mommacat56,

We go to Maui as often as we can and when DVC announced it was switching to RCI from II I was actually on Maui at the time and immediately got online to check what my options would be. I was not looking in South Maui (where Kihei is), but as for West Maui my best rec would be the Ka'anapali Beach Club. It is at the very extreme north part of Ka'anapali Beach but still a nice area and has fabulous views of Moloka'i and Lana'i.


----------



## Leilanie94

We had a weekend stay January 28- 29, 2017.  My 14 year old son enjoyed the Stand up Paddle Board.


----------



## Leilanie94

We have a upcoming weekend staycation in April 2018.  Celebrating my birthday and our anniversary.


----------



## hakepb

FYI, Southwest started selling tickets to Hawaii (including HNL) today for departures starting Mar 17.
It appears the airfare wars are beginning!


----------



## SteveNZ

Does anyone know if you can buy into DVC if you’re not a US citizen / resident? We live in New Zealand and Hawaii is a manageable Disney destination for us. We went to Aulani in May last year and fell in love with the place and are planning to go again next year. Thinking that if we’re likely to return every 2-3 years then a DVC contract via resale might be worth considering IF we’d be eligible. If anyone knows much about DVC for international buyers would appreciate the info! Thanks.


----------



## ColinA

SteveNZ said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy into DVC if you’re not a US citizen / resident? We live in New Zealand and Hawaii is a manageable Disney destination for us. We went to Aulani in May last year and fell in love with the place and are planning to go again next year. Thinking that if we’re likely to return every 2-3 years then a DVC contract via resale might be worth considering IF we’d be eligible. If anyone knows much about DVC for international buyers would appreciate the info! Thanks.



I am Australian. You can buy DVC points at Aulani but for NZ would need to be at Aulani or a US DVC location to purchase direct. Payment for us in the past was on Amex.

Or look at DVC resale from a reputable site and then you can by from Australia. Money is transferred by wire transfer and the contracts are handled by the agent. I would check if there are restrictions on resale and depends on what you want to do with the points.

All our points are Boardwalk and we often book at Aulani at the 7 month window. Probably easy for us booking at 7 months as we book1 bedroom and they are easier to get. Might not be the same for studios.


----------



## Jperiod

We are VGC resale owners (since 2017) and planning to use our points for a stay in december.  I've been reading up on resort activities and it seems like there a several DVC-only activities/privileges.  As resale DVC members, what things CAN we do at Aulani?  So far, it seems like the only thing will be free parking??


----------



## emchen

Jperiod said:


> We are VGC resale owners (since 2017) and planning to use our points for a stay in december.  I've been reading up on resort activities and it seems like there a several DVC-only activities/privileges.  As resale DVC members, what things CAN we do at Aulani?  So far, it seems like the only thing will be free parking??


I thought restriction of membership extras was more recent, but I see in the small print of membership site that the cutoff is April 4, 2016.  

Unfortunately, it seems you are correct.


----------



## AZMermaid

Do you have a blue card? If so, you can do everything. If not, yes, just free parking. They were pretty diligent about asking for the blue card for discounts and the sparkly pool bracelets.


----------



## emchen

For original AUL owners and those of us who bought resale contracts originating on or before September 2011, do you know how powerful your maintenance fee subsidy is?  I quoted a discussion I had with @montreid where I was trying to figure it out:



emchen said:


> Right, so you're talking about the number of years to break-even when compared with a non-subsidized AUL contract.  This is why I love DIS boards because members help you really think things through.
> 
> I actually did quick calculations prior to making my offers.  FYI, the actual sale price was $110 pp on 217 points.  I made a conservative assumption of $95 pp (~90% certainty) for a similar non-subsidized AUL contract.  The $15 pp differential = 7.5 yrs to break even.
> 
> However, that wasn't the most important thing in my mind, since break even is a variable that can be changed and manipulated by how I used the contract.  For example, I could cut that $15 pp differential by up to 2/3 with just renting out one year's worth of points.
> 
> What is more important for me are the constants, like length of contract, location, etc.  But THE MOST important is the maintenance fee subsidy.  This year (2019), ($7.86-$5.91{sub MF})/$7.86 (non-sub MF) = 25% difference.  As I understand it, the yearly MF percent-increase apply equally to both fees, so over time, the 25% difference will actually slowly increase!  How powerful is that??  No variable can compare, and no other constant in any DVC contract is as powerful in my opinion.


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------

